# DD´s und ihre Inis



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )



Seit ein paar Wochen hatte ich wieder WoW angefangen zu spielen. Als erstes dachte ich mir gleich, machen wir mal ein paar inis. Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei wenn dd´s mal ausversehen die Aggro bekommen oder ausversehen pullen. Nun sind ein paar Wochen vorbei und in jeder ini sind so welche Leute. Ich frage was hat dass für einen Sinn. Besonderst sind mir die DD´s aufgefallen die ihre min. 6-7 DPS machen in der Ini. Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.
So und nun die Frage an euch.



WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?



Macht es euch Spass, den anderen das Spiel zuversauen? Warum meldet hier euch nicht gleich als Tank an? Gut und Recht das Spiel ist total einfach geworden und man bekommt alles in den Arsch gesteckt, aber muss man da gleich den anderen den Spass verderben? Also ich als Tank ( wenn ich mal ein Tank spiele ) macht es keinen Spass den mobs hinter her zu laufen oder dämlich in der Ecke zu stehen, nur weil ihr DD´s langeweile habt, und hier rumpullen müsst. Wenn ihr Langeweile habt dann geht mit Leuten die so ein equipt haben wie ihr oder geht Twinken.


----------



## Dacyl (4. November 2010)

Ich machs zwar nicht, und farm auch kein T9/10 mehr (viel zu faul^^), allerdings machen die es warscheinlich um Gerechtigkeitspunkte für ihr accound gebundenes zu bekommen, weil die warscheinlich bei cata twinken wollen, aber sei doch froh, das die ini dann viel schneller vorbei ist!


----------



## Casp (4. November 2010)

Accountgebundene Items, bis Cata das Punkte-Cap vollbekommen..


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Dacyl schrieb:


> Ich machs zwar nicht, und farm auch kein T9/10 mehr (viel zu faul^^), allerdings machen die es warscheinlich um Gerechtigkeitspunkte für ihr accound gebundenes zu bekommen, weil die warscheinlich bei cata twinken wollen, aber sei doch froh, das die ini dann viel schneller vorbei ist!






gut und recht schneller vorbei, aber was hat dann das Spiel bitte für ein Sinn, wenn man für eine Ini mal 5 min braucht und dass mach ich std lang, nach 2 Tagen hab ich keine Lust mehr dies zu machen. Punkte sammeln kann man ja, aber man kann sich zusammen reisen. Besonderst kann man nicht unentliche Punkte sammeln.


----------



## Kastos (4. November 2010)

Solang niemand in der ini stirbt is doch alles gut


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Accountgebundene Items, bis Cata das Punkte-Cap vollbekommen..





ach und deswegen muss man rumpullen und sich nicht als Tank anmelden?


----------



## thetob (4. November 2010)

Also du meinst sicher hero ins denke ich... Als dd geht man da hin und wieder mal rein weil man die punkte braucht, oder ein bisschen üben will!
Ich hab auch nen hunter mit 264 item lev und gehe schonmal in ne hero (neues pet auf 80 lev) und hab mit den tanks keine probleme im grossen und ganzen alles gut! Die gegner sind eh zu schnell down da passiert seit dem patch nix mehr. 

Sei doch froh wenn ein paar gute dd´s dabei sind, bist du schneller durch

mfg
tob


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> gut und recht schneller vorbei, aber was hat dann das Spiel bitte für ein Sinn, wenn man für eine Ini mal 5 min braucht und dass mach ich std lang, nach 2 Tagen hab ich keine Lust mehr dies zu machen. Punkte sammeln kann man ja, aber man kann sich zusammen reisen. Besonderst kann man nicht unentliche Punkte sammeln.



Du bist nicht Kitzuina, oder?
Die Rechtschreibfehler gleichen sich.
Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur banane paranoid.

Ploing


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Solang niemand in der ini stirbt is doch alles gut





dann kann ich ja als Tank auf folgen gehen und neben bei mal essen kochen gehen


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Kitzuina, oder?
> Die Rechtschreibfehler gleichen sich.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur banane paranoid.
> 
> Ploing






nein bin ich nicht, und was dies nun mit der rechtschreibung zu tun? sind wir hier in deutschunterricht


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ach und deswegen muss man rumpullen und sich nicht als Tank anmelden?



so siehts aus...


----------



## Kastos (4. November 2010)

Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst


----------



## thetob (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst



das is mal ne gute idee


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja als Tank auf folgen gehen und neben bei mal essen kochen gehen



Ein gewollter aggrotrollthread.

Meine Meinung: *Ein Ei auf Deinen Kopf ist beste Kochprüfung. Kurz, schmerzlos, weich, glibbrig.*

Und auf im Deutschunterricht würde ich schon bestehen.

Du bist es. Erwischt!


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst




ich will dich sehen wenn du noch nicht gut genug equipt bist und die dd´s ihre 6-7 k dps machen, ob du sie dann halten kannst. und es geht hier nicht nur um die aggro zubekommen. wenn man sich als dd anmeldet sollte man sich auch zusammen reisen können und hier nicht tank spielen.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ein gewollter aggrotrollthread.
> 
> Meine Meinung: *Ein Ei auf Deinen Kopf ist beste Kochprüfung. Kurz, schmerzlos, weich, glibbrig.*
> 
> ...





am besten lern du erstmal erwachsen zu werden dann können wir weiter reden


----------



## Kastos (4. November 2010)

Dann geh mit ner Gildengruppe rein und 6-7k is jetzt nich so unglaublich viel das kein tank aggro halten kann


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> am besten lern du erstmal erwachsen zu werden dann können wir weiter reden



Pass up! Ich tank Dir gleich!


----------



## thetob (4. November 2010)

Die armen dd´s machen sie zu wenig schaden is mist und machen sie !!zuviel!! is auch mist! Tja was nu??


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

thetob schrieb:


> Die armen dd´s machen sie zu wenig schaden is mist und machen sie !!zuviel!! is auch mist! Tja was nu??





ich hab mich noch NIE beschwert wenn die dd´s zu wenig schaden machen.


----------



## thetob (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ich hab mich noch NIE beschwert wenn die dd´s zu wenig schaden machen.



ja dann haste ja die aggro


----------



## piddybundy (4. November 2010)

Phanthera,schreib nicht,übe !!!!^^
DD´s können nur das machen ,was Blizz zulässt.Also ein Fehler in der Matrix !!!
Normalerweise löst sich das Problem von selbst,wenn das Equip besser wird und die Tankerfahrung dazu kommt.
Gilt für uns Heiler auch  .Alles nur ne Übungssache ....


----------



## **ED** (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nein bin ich nicht, und was dies nun mit der rechtschreibung zu tun? sind wir hier in deutschunterricht



Ich kann nicht mehr. 

Made my day

Edit:
Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die DD´s es machen oder bei mir eher versuchen.
Wenn wir bei uns in der Gilde mal etwas Gildeninternes machen, twinks ziehen und dabei im ts Reden machen wir sowas aus Gaudi! 
Da macht auch schon mal ein Jäger gerne den Ablenkendenschuss.
Wenn das allerdings jemand bei mir in ner Randominni macht den ich nicht kenne, er bevorzugter weise auch noch von Blackhand ist lasse ich ihn sterben.


----------



## Kezpa (4. November 2010)

dd der aggro zieht... ansprechen bitten auf aggro zu achten....zieht er erneut aggro erneut bitten auf aggro zu achten.... zieht er erneut aggro.......... LASS IHN VERRECKEN


----------



## Whitepeach (4. November 2010)

drauf ansprechen ist gut, (kreative Pause) wo soviele Leutz
nicht mal die Zeit für ein spärliches "hi" aufbringen.
Ist nun mal die nackte Wahrheit, daß das gute alte "omen"
sämtlichen Schwanzometern gewichen ist.


----------



## The-Quila (4. November 2010)

ich geh einmal am tag tu-hero für den drachen. und ich ziehe nur bei mobs aggro, die umfallen, bevor se bei mir angekommen sind. was momentan so ziemlich auf alle mobs zutrifft.


----------



## Nexus.X (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.
> So und nun die Frage an euch.
> 
> Macht es euch Spass, den anderen das Spiel zuversauen? Warum meldet hier euch nicht gleich als Tank an?


 
Zum ersten Absatz:
Auch mit ICC 25 HM Equip kann man noch Spaß an Heros haben ... warum die Leute sich dabei nichtmehr benehmen können weiß ich nicht genau, spiele selbst hauptsächlich Tank oder Heiler. 
War aber letztens mal als solcher auf Tour und muss ehrlich sagen, was sich mitlerweile alles Tank schimpft ist auch ne Freschheit ... ICC 25 equipte Krieger/Todesritter bei denen ich durch den Siegel-AE-Effekt (ja, die paar 100 Dmg), nach 10++ Sekunden antanken noch die Aggro sämtlicher Mobs neben dem Maintarget kriege.
Nein, ich hatte kein Zorn aktiv!

Zum zweiten:
Ich finde es einfach dreist, sich über Leute zu beschweren, die es dir als Tank erschweren deine Rolle zu spielen ... dann aber dem Healer nen Offtank zumuten wollen, der vielleicht auch noch schwach auf der Brust ist!


----------



## sensêij1988 (4. November 2010)

*gääähhhnnn*




dann bleib halt den Inis fern oder meld dich als passiver Zuschauer an


----------



## Destructix (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willkommen bei der World of Warcraft WotLk Generation.
Erst in Cataclysm wirste die DD wieder sterben sehen... bis zum mimimi in den Foren und den nerfs von Blizzard. Dann darf wieder gebombt werden.


----------



## Aitaro (4. November 2010)

generation WotLK ^^

ich spot schon lange nicht mehr zurück.. gut, die meisten mobs sind wirklich tot bevor sie bei den dd's ankommen.. aber wenn se dann mal ankommen und se tot umfallen.. naja, meine schuld? ich bin nicht deren babysitter.. wenn der tank schlechter equipt ist und nicht soviel tps fahren kann, müssen sich die dd's halt anpassen.. viele klassen haben auch möglichkeiten um ihre aggro zu verringern oder sogar umzuleiten auf den tank. aber wird das noch benutzt? lieber wird über den tank geflamet.. 

als heiler mach ich es genau so.. gruppen heilung gibt es nur bei mobs/bossen die aoe schaden machen.. wer aggro zieht muss damit klar kommen.. und für was gibt es erste hilfe?  ..

wenn diese dd's in raids unterwegs sind müssen sie auch aufpassen.. ok, die tanks die icc (hm) tanken haben meistens auch das equip dazu damit sie drauf holzen können wie blöd.. aber bedenkt auch mal das in hero inis meistens auch leute dabei sind die noch nicht das dicke equip haben..

hab mir letztens mal den spaß als tank gemacht und wollte ne ini mit cc mal wieder spielen.. des geile war, die wussten nichtmal was cc ist oO .. durfte dem jäger und magier erstmal erklären was das ist  (der magier hatte sheep nichtmal auf der leiste o_O ) .. aber hinterher hats sogar richtig laune gemacht 

naja, muss zur arbeit.. tööös ^^


----------



## Abras (4. November 2010)

Whisper den Heiler an ....

Lass sie Tanken....

Wenn nur noch Du un der Heiler über sind hast Du Deine Aggro und Deinen Spass!


----------



## Bragos (4. November 2010)

Warts ab, mit Cat wird dieses Problem von den leuten selber gelöst


----------



## spacekeks007 (4. November 2010)

junge/mädchen/was auch immer lass sie pullen lauf weiter oder bleib stehen und schau zu ob sie evtl sterben wer mobs pullt ausser tank darf selber mit zurechtkommen da macht man kein heckmeck drumm, aber momentan ist es leider so das die ausrüstung überdurchschnittlich und 5x so gut ist wie sie sein sollte für die heroischen instanzen und jeder shit dd tank spielen kann da meist der heiler eh nur gelangweilt ist da seine ausrüstung heftig ist und (wie ich als heiler ab und an) nebenbei tv guckt oder anderweitig beschäftigt ist und ab und an mal nebenbei ne heilung raushaut.

man pflügt doch nur noch so durch die heroischen instanzen ohne rücksicht auf verluste.

nutz es aus sammel punkte scher dich nicht um pullende dd´s lauf durch zieh den ganzen raum .. man kanns ja tanken.

und hoff das im kommenden add on ein übermütiger dd instant umfällt wenn er irgentwas zieht was er nicht soll

Dann Tanzt du auf seiner leiche peanut butter Jelly time und alles wird gut^^ 	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRBOgtp0Hac


----------



## Blacknature (4. November 2010)

Ausser den 3 Icecrown Inis,nimmt man als DD nix mehr ernst.

Kleines Beispiel: Ich wollte mal mit nem Kumpel eine Randominstanz machen,nur konnte kein Tank gefunden werden. Da hat sich mein Freund (Eule) als Tank angemeldet,und auch als Eule die Instanz ganz durchgetankt... der Heiler hat anfangs etwas komisch geschaut,aber sonst hat es gut geklappt 

Also bis Cata kann man sich damit abfinden das es manchmal etwas "chaotisch" abläuft.


----------



## Kuya (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Ich frage was hat dass für einen Sinn. Besonderst sind mir die DD´s aufgefallen die ihre min. 6-7 DPS machen in der Ini. Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.
> So und nun die Frage an euch.
> 
> WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?
> ...





			
				Blacknature schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser den 3 Icecrown Inis,nimmt man als DD nix mehr ernst.



...das ist exakt die richtige Antwort.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso man "dir" damit das Spiel versaut, Phantera?

Wenn ich mich für ne HC Daily anmelde, warte ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr lange, sondern "twohitte" schonmal den Trash den du gerde nicht antankst, weil der sowieso nie bei mir ankommen würde.
Ich versteh da dein Problem nicht, es ist Trash. Den Boss lassen sie dich bestimmt Tanken, aber wenn sie Trashmobs eben CC'n, kiten, und dann umcritten wollen, lass sie doch, pull dir 1-2 raus, und die zerlegst du dann einfach für dich.


----------



## Manaori (4. November 2010)

Oh mein Gott, Kitziuna is back *hust hust* Wie auch immer. 

ich kenn alle rei Seiten. Tank, Heiler, DD. Und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, auch, wenn ich dein Problem verstehe, so ein bisschen.... sagst du doch ein paar ziemlich dreiste Sachen. 
Nummer eins. Also, bloß, weil mein Shadow ICC equipt ist, darf ich mit ihr keine Heroes gehen? Hackts?  Wenn ich mit ihr Heroes gehe, dann, weil's mir Spaß macht (Ja, es gibt tatsächlich solche Verrückten  ) Und das lass ich mir auch von keinem nehmen. Muss aber sagen, trotz meiner was weiß ich wievielen DPS (ja, ichw eiß es nicht auswendig) versuch ich, nicht Aggro zu klauen. BZw wenn ich sehe, der Mob kippt eh in den nächsten Sekunden um, ist es mir auch egal. Da muss man halt unterscheiden zwischen "erreicht er mich noch?" oder "erreicht er mich nicht mehr". Bei zweiterem, ganz ehrlich, kümmert es mich nun nicht weiß Gott wie, weil ich niemanden gefährde, nicht einmal mich. 
Nummer zwei - da musste ich lachen - ein Magier/Hexer/Jäger/oder halt wie ich Shadow soll sich als Tank anmelden? Geil. Das will ich sehen. 
Würde das einer wagen, ich würde als Heiler auf die Barrikaden steigen. Gut, teilweise wär's wohl echt egal, aber da gehts auch ein bisschen ums Prinzip. Man wíll doch zumindest den Anschein erwecken, man interessiere sich für die Spielmechanik. 

Okay, andere Seite. Was mache ich als Tank/Heiler mit DDs, die's so hoffnungslos übertreiben? 
Sterben lassen. 

Ich bin da eigentlich ganz dreist. Mit meinem - noch recht schlecht equippten - Tank bitte ich am Anfang der Ini imemr noch um Vor - und Nachsicht, da ihr Equip eben noch nicht so toll ist. Darum, dass die DDs doch bitte ein wenig aufpassen mögen, weil sie noch keine 20k crits halten kann. 
AUßerdem nehme ihc mir beim Tanken meine Zeit. Ich hasse es, gehetzt zu werden (bin auch schon bei Gildenmitgliedern ein bisschen fuchtig geworden, wenn ich mal eben abgelenkt bin weil mich wer anschreibt und die pullen auf einmal, weils ihnen zu lange dauert), und das lass ich mir auch von keinem geben. Wems zu langsam geht, der soll ruhig pullen, aber darf nicht damit rechnen, dass ich spotte. 
Als Heiler halte ich es ähnlich. Wenn ich sehe, dass da wer anders pullt als der Tank, dann heile ich ihn nicht. Wenn ich bemerke, dass die DDs unverhältnismäßig oft Aggro haben,f rage ich beim Tank kurz nach, woran das liegt "Pullen die? Spotten die?" (das gibts -.-), und wenn eines dieser Dinge vorliegt, stelle ich die Heilung ein. 
Momentan ist das keine allzu große Maßnahme, weil kaum noch Schaden reinkommt, aber wenns dann mal heikel wird, nimmt das mir als Heiler einigen Stress


----------



## Holzbruch (4. November 2010)

Blacknature schrieb:


> Ausser den 3 Icecrown Inis,nimmt man als DD nix mehr ernst.
> 
> Kleines Beispiel: Ich wollte mal mit nem Kumpel eine Randominstanz machen,nur konnte kein Tank gefunden werden. Da hat sich mein Freund (Eule) als Tank angemeldet,und auch als Eule die Instanz ganz durchgetankt... der Heiler hat anfangs etwas komisch geschaut,aber sonst hat es gut geklappt
> 
> Also bis Cata kann man sich damit abfinden das es manchmal etwas "chaotisch" abläuft.




Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich erlebe es auch oft genug, dass ein Druide in Katzenform und DD Equip die Ini tank, was ich sehr abwechslungsreich und spaßig finde..


Generell sollte es kein Problem sein, am Anfang der Ini einfach zu sagen, dass man selbst noch kein so gutes Tank-Equip hat - und deswegen um Rücksicht bittet. Falls keiner darauf hören will, dann lass sie verrecken, du hast sie vorgewarnt, alles andere ist deren Sache.

Ich hab mit fast jedem meiner DD's (JA, ich habe mehr als einen 80er *angeb* ) schon teilw. Inis "mitgetankt".. sei es als Hunter mit vollem Peteinsatz, als Magier mit Blinzeln, Frostnova, Verlangsamen etc. oder als Dk einfach durch Anwesenheit.. 
Wenn ich verrecke, verrecke ich.. war selbst daran schuld.
Ansonsten ist es mir noch nie untergekommen, dass ein Tank sich beschwert hatte, wenn 1-2 DD's sich einen Mob rausgegriffen haben und den zu Tode gekitet haben o.ä.


----------



## Nicolanda (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Wochen hatte ich wieder WoW angefangen zu spielen. Als erstes dachte ich mir gleich, machen wir mal ein paar inis. Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei wenn dd´s mal ausversehen die Aggro bekommen oder ausversehen pullen. Nun sind ein paar Wochen vorbei und in jeder ini sind so welche Leute. Ich frage was hat dass für einen Sinn. Besonderst sind mir die DD´s aufgefallen die ihre min. 6-7 DPS machen in der Ini. Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.
> So und nun die Frage an euch.
> 
> 
> WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?






Was regst du dich auf? Man geht jetzt halt noch die inis um die Gerechtigkeistpunkte voll zu bekommen. Mit 14k DPS beim boss mit meinem hexer geht das sowieso recht fix wayne wer aggro hat das ist ausgelutschter content... In Cata ok da pass ich auf Aggro wieder auf. Wenn ich mitn Twink tanke lass ich die Mobs die ein DD angreift, während ich diese zusammenziehe einfach zum dd laufen. Wenn ich aber alle habe gehts locker flockig und kein dd hat aggro. Wenn man einfach alles an sich vorbeisausen lässt und Skill hat braucht man sich net aufzuregen.


----------



## Oberstudienrat (4. November 2010)

Lieber TE, (zu 100% nicht ironisch gemeint)

L2P


----------



## Urobeson (4. November 2010)

Es ist ein allgemeines Problem, dass in Randominis kein Teamplay mehr besteht sondern jeder das macht was er für lustig oder sinnvoll (wobei ich mir das bei manchen beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann) hält.

Die Ursachen dafür ist der DF, er ist Segen und Fluch zugleich. Segen weil man sich nicht groß um die Gruppe kümmern muss und z. T. stundenlang in Dalaran nach Leuten suchen muss die mitwollen. Fluch weil genau da das Problem ist, man weiß nicht was man bekommt. Barlow hat es in seinem neuen Blog sehr schön gesagt.

Zum einen müssen viele anscheinend zeigen was für 1mb4r0XX0r1337-Spieler sie sind. Denn, "Hey, ich bin der Beste und ihr seid Boons" und so weiter. Den zusätzlich hat man jetzt zum allseitsbeliebten Penismeter noch bis zu vier Leute dabei denen man mal so richtig zeigen kann wo Bartel den Most holt. Das sind pullende DDs und Heiler, rushende Tanks, allgemein ohne Rücksicht was die Gruppe kann. Zum anderen die Anonymität mit der man in den Dungeon kommt. In der Regel sind die Leute die man nie gesehen hat und auch so nie wieder sieht. Das weckt wohl das Tier in manchen Leuten.
Grundsätzlich scheint man an der allgemeinen Einstellung zu Kommunikation herausfinden mit wem man es zu tun hat. Man betritt die Ini und grüßt, trifft man auf eisiges Schweigen, gerne gepaart mit hüpfenden [insert Class, bevorzugt Stoffies] die nicht buffen sondern etwas wie "ogogo" von sich geben, ist schon Vorsicht geboten. Danach gehts dann los, entweder weil der Tank "rechtzeitig" anfängt oder man ihn zum anfangen zwingt. Wenn man Glück hat dann lassen die DD den Tank zumindest dem Anschein nach tanken, wenn man Pech hat ist der Tank eine Randfigur die dabei ist. Ich für meinen Teil halte mich als Tank dann zusätzlich zurück und schau mir die Show an, "Keine Repkosten am Ende ist auch ok." 
Und wenn dann das Unvorstellbare eintritt und es stirbt einer oder gibt einen Wipe, weil z. B. der Tank und der Heiler noch nicht so lange auf 80 sind und daher kleine zwei Dutzend Trashmobs tanken und heilen können dann wird geflamet. Und das zum Teil auf untersten Niveau mit modernen Varianten des "Sohn eines mutterlosen Ogers" usw. Oder man verläßt die Gruppe kommentarlos. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass man beim ersten Wipe in eine Ini vom Pflichtwipe sprach. Auch freundliche Hinweise wie "Bitte lasst mich tanken" oder "Bitte mach Irreführung/Schurkenhandel/o. ä." werden entweder gar nicht kommentiert oder mit irgendwas das ähnlich wie "lol ey brauchts net" wenn es die freundliche Variante ist oder "mimimi net rum!!!111" wenn nicht (Klar daher bekommt auch nach dem Totstellen oder so der Heiler auf die Fresse).
Auch beliebt scheint es zu sein gleich am Anfang den Kickvote zu starten, mit Gründen wie _Der [Klasse] hat nen GS von 3,7k viel zu wenig für ne HC Ini._ Äh ja, wie haben wir das bloß damals nur geschafft als wir z. T. noch nicht mal 2k hatten *grübel*. Oder mitten im Kampf, weil der frische 80er weniger Schaden macht als der ICC25 HM Tank. Ja, ne, is klar.
Beim Loot gibt es wieder die Ich-hab-Bedarf-auf-alles. Ein Refival auf das wir gerne verzichten würden. Da tun sich grad Druiden und Paladine hervor. Die können bekanntlich alles nutzen also brauchen sie auch alles. 
Wenn man richtig Pech hat und es kommt zu einer verbalen Auseinandersetzung kann es passieren, dass einer der Kontrahenten anfängt die halbe Ini zu pullen um dann zu verschwinden. Oder einer haut ab weil er genug Embleme/Punkte hat für das was ihm noch fehlt, bzw. das Item nicht dropte/nicht bekommen hat wegen dem er in der Ini war.
Bekommt man allerdings freundlich zurückgrüßende Mitglieder könnte es ganz gut laufen, aber das ist auch keine Garantie, dass nicht etwas von dort oben passiert.

Zugegeben die meisten Randomruns laufen recht ordentlich, zumindest bei Freunden von mir und mir selbst. Aber die, im Verhältnis zu früher, vielen negativen Ausreißer bleiben hängen. Hier kann man sich über viel zu viele Seiten ein Bild davon machen, was alles passieren kann: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14469338602&sid=3

Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf Cata, denn in den Instanzen wird man nicht einfach durchrushen können, CC, Aggromanagement sind die Zauberworte die von einer dicken Staubschicht befreit werden und aus dem Regal geholt werden müssen. Da wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Zu dem freu ich mich zusätzlich über all die Flamer/Whiner die jetzt rumproleten, dass alles zu einfach ist und dann wohl schreien ist ja viel zu schwer.

PS. Meine Beispiele beziehen sich auf die Realität und sind keine Animositäten gegenüber bestimmten Klassen. Ich selbst hab drei 80er, Paladin, Jäger und Todesritter. Daher weiß ich halt auch wie es nicht gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Sternenmacht (4. November 2010)

und mal andersherum, wenn du nicht tanken kannst, wie dreißt ist es, es uns dds / heilern zuzumuten? 
wie oft erlebe ich in heros leute, die da schlicht nicht reingehören? 
ein beschissen equipter dd ist besser tragbar als ein tank der mehr schaden frisst als ein stoffi. 
oder wenn jeder aggro hat nur nicht der tank, hat der heiler zwar zur abwechslung mal was zu tun... aber naja.^^
es gibt halt leute, die können nicht tanken, da hilft auch kein antanken lassen und keine irreführung.

sollte man aber zu den fähigen tanks gehören und es ist jemand unbelehrbar, sprich dich mit dem heiler ab und wünsch dem chaoten nen netten tod.


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Lieber TE, wenn ich solch lahmen Tank, wie du es anscheinend bist, in einer Ini sehen sollte, skille ich um und übernehme. 
Aber genau in einem Punkt hast du recht: wieso sollte ich in eine Ini gehen, ich hab alles...

In diesem Falle sind weiterhin dringend fällig:

-ein Rechtschreibflame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-einmal posten des Muppet - Beakersongs


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Sternenmacht schrieb:


> und mal andersherum, wenn du nicht tanken kannst, wie dreißt ist es, es uns dds / heilern zuzumuten?
> wie oft erlebe ich in heros leute, die da schlicht nicht reingehören?
> ein beschissen equipter dd ist besser tragbar als ein tank der mehr schaden frisst als ein stoffi.
> oder wenn jeder aggro hat nur nicht der tank, hat der heiler zwar zur abwechslung mal was zu tun...


Igendwie passt das sehr gut zur Aussage des TE, dass man diese DDler in jeder Ini trifft. Da liegt doch der Gedanke nahe, die Schuld auch mal beim Tank zu suchen. Nach dem Motto "alle sind verrückt nur ich bin normal"


----------



## cortez338 (4. November 2010)

meiner Meinung nach liegt es an Blizzard. Seit 4.0.1 ist das balance sowas von im Ar***. Die Tanks machen weniger Aggro aber jeder DD fährt ohne besonderes Equip 7 k Dps in Heros und meint deshalb: ach scheiß drauf ich hau die eh um bevor ich Schaden bekommen


----------



## Esda (4. November 2010)

Faszinierend, dass in dem Tank-Mimimi-thread von gestern fast alle hinter dem Tank standen und heute alle den Tank flamen, wobei die Grundaussage relativ gleich ist... ^^

Wer ist/war Kitzuina?


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> gestern fast alle hinter dem Tank



Da hatte ich keine Lust auf das Thema. Musste aber gestern als Aushilfstank Ulduar Erfolge tanken und jetzt fühl ich mich wiieder, als hätt ich was zum Thema tanken zu sagen. Nur das meine DDs nicht 7k fuhren sondern 12.


----------



## Galvaras (4. November 2010)

hm also ich spiel nen Fury so itemlvl im schnitt ca 232 und mach auch so ~6k dps.(nicht wirklich ein kunststück als fury xD)

nunja jedenfalls muss ich in die inis um T10 zu farmen und es läuft eig immer in 2 Schemata ab:

1. Tank mit mittlerem/guten Equip und Skill -> kaum Aggoprobleme außer ich hau zu früh die cd´s bei Bossen an.

2 Tank mittlerem/gutem Equip ohne Skill -> Ich hab nach 1-2 Skills Aggro trotz Antanken(das ist nicht übertrieben ~.~)

tjoa super soll ich dann auf /folgen afk gehn oder schnapp ich mir dann einen Eli und hau den selber runter weil der heiler bei den normalen Eli´s eh kaum Probleme hat mich zu healen...

mfg Gal


----------



## mingkai0812 (4. November 2010)

Ohman es gibt nichts schöneres als beim Kaffee solche tollen Posts zu lesen^^.


In gewissen Teilen hat jeder irgendwo recht  Ich persönlich finde es recht affig wenn Leute meinen nur weil es in der Ini zu langsam voran geht los zu zotteln und zu pullen.....dafür ist der Tank da^^ jeder Spieler sollte das recht haben seine Rolle mit seinem Char versuchen zu dürfen....niemand fängt an mit WOW und ist gleich ein Prof(nur weil ein Spieler 80 ist heisst das noch nicht das er gut in Inis ist! Hab mein Duduheal durch questen hochgezogen auf 80 und war noch in keiner Ini...ja in noch keiner Ini)

Ob nun ein DD neben der Spur läuft oder der Jäger meint sein Pet sollte mal jeden Trash begrüßen...es gibt so viele Situationen die nerven.....So what!

Es wird immer solche Leute geben. Und mal ehrlich ^^ stört es ? Ich bin selbst Heal und es ist halt sehr oft so das immer irgendeiner meint er müsste losdüsen und rambazamba machen. Des öftereren wird dann auch die Gruppe gefährdet. Nun ich bin gern Heal und daddeln tu ich auch gern. Ehrgefühl kennt mein Char auch so dass ich immer versuche die Gruppe zu healen egal was kommt^^.


Zur Zeit ist eine Gruppe nur dann eine Gute Gruppe wenn es trotz solchen Situationen kein geflame gibt, keinen Wipe und man im Anschluss sogar nochmal zusammen Ini geht

So long


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

mingkai0812 schrieb:


> Ohman es gibt nichts schöneres als beim Kaffee solche tollen Posts zu lesen^^.
> .................So long




Das, wo die Pünktchen jetzt stehen, haste aber nett gesagt. Was machsten du in deinen Kaffee?


----------



## mingkai0812 (4. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das, wo die Pünktchen jetzt stehen, haste aber nett gesagt. Was machsten du in deinen Kaffee?



Danke hab mir auch unwahrscheinlich viel Mühe gegeben^^


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Mal zusammenfassen:
Wir haben weiterhin frische 80er, nicht raidende Twinks, und die raidenden Charaktere mit Equip aus der Eiskronenzitadelle.
Durch den Dungeonfinder und die Dailys werden die alle zusammengewürfelt in Instanzen, die für frische 80er noch eine leichte Herausforderung darstellen.

Was passiert?
Top Heiler kommt in ne normale Gruppe, der Heiler hält die Gruppe nebenbei am Leben und macht soviel Schaden wie der schlechteste DD oder gar mehr. Was ist zu tun?
Man erstelle einen Thread aus DD Sicht, wie low doch die eigene Klasse ist, wenn sogar die Heiler mehr Schaden machen. Und natürlich wie leicht doch bitte WotLK ist.

Andere Fall, Top-Tank kommt in eine normale Gruppe. Pullt immer zwei Grüppchen, macht mehr Schaden als so mancher DD, Heiler hat nichts zu tun und die DDs bomben mit. Was ist zu tun?
Die Heiler erstellen doch bitte einen Thread, in dem es um die Leichtigkeit von WotLK geht, die DDs erstellen Posts, dass man eh nur noch bombt in Heros.

Nächster Fall, Top-DD kommt in die Gruppe, Tank schwitzt beim tanken, wenn er überhaupt die Aggro hält.
Was ist zu tun?
Ich vermute ihr ahnt es...


Möge Cata endlich die MAssen vorerst zum Schweigen bringen ;D


----------



## khain22 (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




darf ich dir was sagen ich mach das auch als dd tanken vielleicht bist du auf mich getroffen keine ahnung nur es geht so erstens viel schneller und einfacher und man braucht sehr wohl noch viele sachen ich musste mir z. B. gerechtigkeitspunkte für urtümliches saronit farmen damit ich mir schattenschneide holen kann auserdem haben die dd´s inzwischen genug life für heroes die heiler haben sich bisher nie beklagt


----------



## Jesbi (4. November 2010)

Aitaro schrieb:


> generation WotLK ^^
> 
> ich spot schon lange nicht mehr zurück.. gut, die meisten mobs sind wirklich tot bevor sie bei den dd's ankommen.. aber wenn se dann mal ankommen und se tot umfallen.. naja, meine schuld? ich bin nicht deren babysitter.. wenn der tank schlechter equipt ist und nicht soviel tps fahren kann, müssen sich die dd's halt anpassen.. viele klassen haben auch möglichkeiten um ihre aggro zu verringern oder sogar umzuleiten auf den tank. aber wird das noch benutzt? lieber wird über den tank geflamet..



Hallo,
damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, es wird sich in den nächsten vier Wochen auch nix ändern.
Ein paar Leidensgenossen stimmen Dir zu und die DD`s flamen dich.
Also Augen zu und durch, achte auf deinen Heiler und wenn die DD`s Aggro ziehen, dann kannste Ihnen ja die Daumen drücken, dass Ihre DPS`s reicht um den Mob zu erledigen bevor dieser Sie erreicht.

mfg


----------



## sharas1 (4. November 2010)

Ich verweise mal auf :

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/174223-tank-ade/


Da wird dieses Thema (zum gefühlten 368. mal) zu genüge diskutiert...


----------



## Alvyn (4. November 2010)

warum redet ihr hier von rechtschreibung...immerhin bekommt der TE interpunktion auf die reihe, was man von manchen anderen im thread hier nicht behaupten kann 

naja, und 6-7k dps passt ja beim trash, bei bossen gehen eher so 10-18k...

anstatt sich über sowas aufzuregen...man muss es atm einfach akzeptieren, blizzard pfeift anscheinend sowohl auf die balance auf lvl 80 als auf die balance im low lvl bereich;
was das betrifft: cata wird einfach noch vor weihnachten durchgedrückt, und 4.0.1 war meiner ansicht nach eigentlich noch nicht reif dazu, live zu gehen
man schaue sich die derzeitigen blueposts an, auf den beta builds wird noch fleissig geschraubt, und wenn man das n bissl verfolgt, mann man sich vorstellen was mit cata passieren wird
zb die shami fähigkeit, elementare zu binden, oder die glyphe, mit der ein pala mit holy wrath elementare und drachkins stunnen kann...beides is jetzt schon möglich und wird mit cata wohl zumindest beim leveln in ini´s bzw im low gear bereich genutzt

nutzt einfach die möglichkeiten die sich derzeit bieten, spielt einfach mal unkonventionell und geniesst es

und was dd´s betrifft die overnuken und dabei krepieren...lasst sie doch, entweder sie lernen draus oder nicht

man kann sich als tank mit lvl 232 gear nicht darauf verlassen auf gleich ausgerüstete dd´s und heiler zu treffen...die alternative wären lange wartezeiten im DF

desweiteren sollte man sich halt in diversen foren informieren oder einfach mal überlegt spielen und sich gedanken machen wie man wann/in welchen situationen aggro halten kann


----------



## Issaac91 (4. November 2010)

Heult doch nicht rum omg. Eure Threads bringen nichts wie oft noch??
Lasst den DD verrecken und gut ist. Oder macht Voteklick whateva

-.- Vote for Close


----------



## sharas1 (4. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

den hier? wobei ich 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

besser und 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

passender finde...




Beaker rockt...


----------



## Tomratz (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mal zusammenfassen:
> Wir haben weiterhin frische 80er, nicht raidende Twinks, und die raidenden Charaktere mit Equip aus der Eiskronenzitadelle.
> Durch den Dungeonfinder und die Dailys werden die alle zusammengewürfelt in Instanzen, die für frische 80er noch eine leichte Herausforderung darstellen.
> 
> ...




Gut gebrüllt Lari  

Es ist genau so, wie du es zusammengefasst hast und jeder sieht die Situation nur aus seiner Sicht.
Kein Wunder wenn wir dann die unterschiedlichsten Mimimi-Threads haben.

Ich persönlich habe mit dem Tanken, nachdem ich es auf 80 ein paar mal versucht habe, aufgehört.
Nicht, weil die bösen DD's mir die Aggro geklaut haben, sondern weil ich erkannt habe dass ich zum
tanken zu blöd bin, also spiel ich jetzt meinen Pala als Retri und natürlich weiter meine Main als
Holypriest.

Bei Inis ist es tatsächlich immer mal wieder so, dass ich mit frischen 80ern in eine Gruppe komme, ist
mir erst Vorgestern wieder passiert.

Sobald ich das merke, entweder am Penisscore, den ich genau dafür verwende, oder indem ich nach
den ersten pulls feststelle dass der Tank Probleme mit der Aggro hat, dann stelle ich meine Spielweise
entsprechend um.

Das heisst entweder, ich lasse dem Tank mehr Zeit zum Aggroaufbau, mach dann halt nicht so viel
Schaden, was mich aber nicht kümmert, solange der Schaden insgesamt reicht und keiner der anderen
meint, mich wegen der lowdamage flamen zu müssen.

Oder ich zieh mir tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Mob zur Seite und prügel ihn alleine down, da 
darf der Heiler auch ruhig die Heilung einstellen, wenns mich dann nämlich erwischt bin ich selbst 
Schuld.

Ich hab auch kein Prob damit, mich beim Tank dafür zu entschuldigen, wenn ich ihm die Aggro geklaut
hab.

Eine Feststellung für flamende DD's zum Schluss: Ihr seid auch nicht mit ICC 25er Equip 80 geworden und
wart froh, wenn ihr mit guten Gruppen in die Heros durftet. Denkt mal ein paar Wochen oder Monate
zurück und gebt den "kleinen" auch ne Chance, mal ein "grosser" zu werden. Oder habt ihr Angst, die
könnten euch später mal die Schau stehlen?


----------



## wowz124 (4. November 2010)

wenn du so schlechtes eq hast farm dein eq als dd zuerst oO


----------



## Grimbär (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huhu mein lieber WOW wiedereinsteiger :-P (100% ironisch gemeint)

es tut mir und meinen dd kollegen unendlich Leid die Aufmerksamkeit deiner Lieben Trashmobs in den Inis zu klauen,
aber wie meine vorredner zu bestärken und nochwas aus eigener Erfahrung beizusteuern ist. Punktecap 4k voll bekommen und Spaß zu haben 
immerhin is das ein Spiel und kein ich mache inis nur bis ich gear hab und dan raide ich nur noch usw. Und ja es tut mir leid wenn ich 10 sec warte 
bis der tank die "aggo" hat und ich mit 3 HB a 35k die aggro habe. Klar mein gear ist im gegensatz zu sehr vielen randomtanks Overpowert 
aber soll ich nu am Inseeingang stehenbleiben und dich tanken lassen ???? Klar als mage hexe oder sonst ein zerbrechliches wesen würd ich nich grad mit 19k trash dps 
loslegen aber als ice dk hab ich zwangsläüfig immer aggro und wer jetzt rumflamt ich kann dd dk net spielen und soll hald bremse treten warten oder ähnliches hat weder plan von dk noch sonst was.
Denn 60k Trshdps in ICC25er sagen aus was HB mit 20% Mastery und Richtiger Glyphe anrichten :-P deswegen spiele ich in inis kein dd um dem rumgemimimi zu entgehen. Also reg dich nicht auf mit 
Cata wird das ich lass antanken usw. wieder bedeutung gewinnen aber nu ist habd die kluft zwischen Random causal gamern und Raidleuten sehr groß den IL200 guffeltank gegen IL 277-284 Schadowmourne dk dd ist hald
zuviel aggro selbst wenn ich 50% der ini brain afk gehe das s hald fakt und kein prolgehabe. Also Augenzu und durch oder dd mal gnadelos verrecken lassen hilft wunder den reppen kostet sau viel bonus für dich :-D
In diesem Sinne Have Fun.


----------



## Blackwing (4. November 2010)

Wenn ich wieder so Aussagen lese wie "Tanks machen keine Agro" ...

Das ist doch totaler Bullshit... Jeder gescheite Tank ist derzeit in der Lage jede 5er Heroic ohne relevanten Agroverlust zu tanken.
Dafür muss jedoch eine Richtlinie eingehalten werden...

Pull nur soviel wie du halten kannst!

Das ist das Problem das viele Tanks noch haben... Sie pullen einfach über ihren Horizont, weils vor 4.01 ja auch ging... Dafür muss man dann eben schneller pullen.
Will heißen, wenn die Mobs unter 50% HP sind ab zur nächsten Gruppe.. Der Rest fällt schon im Kreuzfeuer.

Ich bin in den Inis nur noch am laufen.. Agro hab ich, oder vielleicht mal kurz nen DK... Die sind schon ziemlich krank was sie so an Agro produzieren können...


Wenn ich aber als DD unterwegs bin, dann seh ich leider viel zu viele Tanks die keinen Plan von dem haben was sie da machen. Krieger die Spalten für leckre Kartoffelecken halten, Palas die mit ihrem Hammer wohl nur Nägel für ihre tollen Bilderchen in die Wände hauen oder Druiden die grenzdebiel am nächsten Blümchen schnüffeln anstatt ihren dicken Hintern zur nächsten Gruppe zu bewegen.
Das sowas nix geben kann... Sollte jedem klar sein. Also beißt man in den sauren Apfel und machts selbst, wenn der Tank schon nicht in der Lage dazu ist.
Wollen? Bestimmt nicht... Ich genieße die Instanzen in denen ich mal einen der wenigen brauchbaren Tanks erwische, bei dem ich einfach hemmungslos nuken kann, ohne mir Gedanken um irgendwelche Löcher in meiner schicken Robe machen zu müssen...


----------



## Scorpi75 (4. November 2010)

Ich sage immer .. Komunikation ist alles ...

Keiner kann erwarten, dass alle 5 High-End EQ haben ... sprich mit den Leuten ich bin mir sicher, dass die dann auch rücksicht nehmen.
Von meiner Seite kann ich nur sagen .. ich pers. bin immer froh, wenn man ne Ini schnell durchrennt ...


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Grimbär schrieb:


> Huhu mein lieber WOW wiedereinsteiger :-P (100% ironisch gemeint)
> 
> es tut mir und meinen dd kollegen unendlich Leid die Aufmerksamkeit deiner Lieben Trashmobs in den Inis zu klauen,
> aber wie meine vorredner zu bestärken und nochwas aus eigener Erfahrung beizusteuern ist. Punktecap 4k voll bekommen und Spaß zu haben
> ...


tl;dr Er gibt damit an, dass er mit seinem krass equipten DK 19k Trash-DPS fährt, in ICC 60k, und damit den längsten E-Peen im Thread hat.


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft... mit was für Klamotten ein Tank eine hc-ini betritt in der er keine 6k DPS abfangen kann. Im Silberfadenset? 

Aber jut, in Instanzen geh ich meist auf folgen und drücke abwechselnd TAB und 1...


----------



## Shasta (4. November 2010)

Oh!!! Schau mal.

Ey, endlich spricht das mal einer an. Ich hatte auch immer so das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt, aber ich konnte es nie in Worte fassen.

Googlen half mir nicht viel, da wohl noch nie nie nie nie nie niemals einer auf die Idee kam, dieses Thema anzusprechen.

Erstaunlich ist, dass so ein thread gleich mal mit 25.000.000.000.000.000 Antworten gefüllt ist, von denen dann 40% sagen:"Alter du hast ja so recht", weitere 40% sagen:"Du hast doch wohl'n Vollschuss" und 20% sagen:"Ey das Thema gabs schon"

Und soll ich dir was sagen? Sie alle haben recht.


Was erwartest du für Antworten? Hast du nicht ne Parkuhr oder nen Kanarienvogel, den du mit deinen absolut, absolut, absolut und noch einmal absolut unwichtigen Problemen zulabern kannst?


Na gut...eigentlich wollte ich dir nur nen schönen Donnerstag wünschen, hab mich aber irgendwie verschrieben.


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Shasta schrieb:


> Oh!!! Schau mal.
> 
> Ey, endlich spricht das mal einer an. Ich hatte auch immer so das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt, aber ich konnte es nie in Worte fassen.
> 
> ...




aua


----------



## Diregon (4. November 2010)

also ich tanke selber auch und hab das mit den aggro problemen auch mitbekommen(krieger tank)
gut man muss dazu sagen mein krieger ist noch nicht lange auf 80.. hat trotzdem passabeles equip.
nun ist es aber so das durch den patch das mit dem tanken für krieger zumindest nich mehr so ganz einfach ist. (meine erfahrung) 
deshalb versteh ich auch nicht warum die das mit dem aggro aufbau noch mal abschwächen wollen?!


----------



## Valdos Theolos (4. November 2010)

Wenn ich mal als DD drinnen bin und so was passiert, dann nur weil der Tank mind. 2min braucht bis er die nächste Gruppe pullt und ich für sowas keine Lust habe.

Wenn ich als Tank dabei bin, bleibe ich nur dann stehen wenn wer reggen muss, was auch verdammt selten vorkommt.


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Diregon schrieb:


> also ich tanke selber auch und hab das mit den aggro problemen auch mitbekommen(krieger tank)
> gut man muss dazu sagen mein krieger ist noch nicht lange auf 80.. hat trotzdem passabeles equip.
> nun ist es aber so das durch den patch das mit dem tanken für krieger zumindest nich mehr so ganz einfach ist. (meine erfahrung)
> deshalb versteh ich auch nicht warum die das mit dem aggro aufbau noch mal abschwächen wollen?!


Damit wir DDs garnichts mehr machen dürfen... äh, aufpassen müssen.


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Das mit der weiteren Aggroabschwächung ist wirklich ein finsteres Thema.
Ich komm mir neuerdings beim tanken vor wie ein DD, der einfach nur keinen Schaden macht. Sinnloses Gestrampel gegen 70k Crit Magier.
In BC konnte man das noch besser ausgleichen, da hatten die Tanks am Ende des Abends aber auch im recount 20% mehr Aktivität als der Nächstfolgende. 
Heute fehlen mir dazu einfach die Möglichkeiten, wobei ich das mit dem DK noch über den Runenstoß ein wenig aufbessern kann.


----------



## Throgan (4. November 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> und ich ziehe nur bei mobs aggro, die umfallen, bevor se bei mir angekommen sind. was momentan so ziemlich auf alle mobs zutrifft.



Genau das ist der Punkt! Wenn man 3 Sekunden antanken lässt, dann ist der Mob schon down...

Also killen wir die Mobs halt vorher^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Kitzuina, oder?
> Die Rechtschreibfehler gleichen sich.



Hast du gut erkannt.

Sein übliches Muster.
Provokanter Thread, auf alles antworten.
Und die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Eingangspost hinsichtliche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu den folgenden Antworten ist sehr auffällig.

Ich reporte das mal einfach und allein weil wir das Thema Tank/DD nun aktuell schon mehrfach hatten. (sogar einemal auf Seite eins)

Tank ade

ein-kleiner-aber-umso-koestlicherer-triumph/

Tanks-uberflussig


----------



## Nexilein (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst



Weil 3 1/2 Jahre lang die goldene Regel galt "Zieht der DD Aggro, dann ist er ein Noob".
Nur weil man in WotLK als Noob ein bisschen ausgiebieger Gassi gehen darf, ändert das nichts an der goldenen Regel.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

nur, weil die tanks in wotlk nicht spielen können (& es teilweise rnd auch vorher nicht konnten) sind die dds noobs? 
<3 logik...



Phanthera schrieb:


> Besonderst sind mir die DD´s aufgefallen die ihre min. 6-7 DPS machen in der Ini. Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.


ich renne mit (deutlich) über 6k dps durch ne ini und hab bei weitem nicht alles, was ich per 5er (-> justice pts) bekommen könnte/brauche. mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

@TE
Als DD schau ich mir vorher den Tank an wenn ich dann son Blau equipten Tank sehe flüster ich ihn an und frage ob ich liber tanken soll (meistens sagen sie ja), ist dies nicht der Fall halt ich mich so gut es geht zurück um nicht mit der Aggro übern Tank zu stehen aber naja rnd HC eben. Zum Thema warum gehen Leute die ICC 25HC equipt noch in Hc inis kann ich nur aus meine Sicht antworten: Ich brauch gerechtigkeitspunkte für dies und das und jenes, hab ich das Zeug sammel ich weiter für Cata und nebenbei bringt es sogar gut gold. Und falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist das Tanken von Mobgruppen ist kein faceroll mehr wie es vorm Patch war, jetzt muss man die Mobs teils durchtappen/klicken um von allen Aggro zu haben gewöhn dich dran den es wird mit Cata nicht anders werden!


----------



## Tpohrl (4. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Faszinierend, dass in dem Tank-Mimimi-thread von gestern fast alle hinter dem Tank standen und heute alle den Tank flamen, wobei die Grundaussage relativ gleich ist... ^^



Das liegt warscheinlich daran das dieser threat irgendwann um 1:30 in der Nacht gestartet wurde. Da kann man die tollsten flames lesen 

Komisch ist das sich immer noch Leute drüber aufregen, arrogante Vollpfosten in random Gruppen zu treffen. Momentan kann man sich ja auch alles erlauben, deswegen hab ich auch meine Tanks und Heiler erstmal eingemottet und wackel mit meinem Hexen twink durch die Inis. 
Und selbst in den normalen Nordend inis, geht der totale punk ab. Dort trifft man sie.., Tanks die abgehen als wenn sie 6,8k gammelscore haben und versuchen die ini in 10min. allein zu clearen. Aber mir soll es egal sein.., ich spiele einfach jetzt weniger und gehe nur dann in die random Suche wenn mir danach ist und da kann dann kommen was will. Man kann es auch mit humor sehen!
Auch wenn ich mit meiner kleinen 73er gebrechens Hexe, blöd hinterher laufe und mich freue wenn ich meine 1,5k damage hin bekomme.., egal!

Deswegen, wir können nur hoffen das es mit Cata kurzfristig wieder etwas besser wird. Bis dann irgendwann bei wachsendem equip, die Maracas exponential mitwachsen, über die sich leider viele Spieler einfach nur definieren können


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2010)

Bragos schrieb:


> Warts ab, mit Cat wird dieses Problem von den leuten selber gelöst



Fragt sich nur, zu wessen Ungunsten...



> Als DD schau ich mir vorher den Tank an wenn ich dann son Blau equipten Tank sehe flüster ich ihn an und frage ob ich liber tanken soll (meistens sagen sie ja), ist dies nicht der Fall halt ich mich so gut es geht zurück um nicht mit der Aggro übern Tank zu stehen aber naja rnd HC eben. Zum Thema warum gehen Leute die ICC 25HC equipt noch in Hc inis kann ich nur aus meine Sicht antworten: Ich brauch gerechtigkeitspunkte für dies und das und jenes, hab ich das Zeug sammel ich weiter für Cata und nebenbei bringt es sogar gut gold. Und falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist das Tanken von Mobgruppen ist kein faceroll mehr wie es vorm Patch war, jetzt muss man die Mobs teils durchtappen/klicken um von allen Aggro zu haben gewöhn dich dran den es wird mit Cata nicht anders werden!



Endlich mal wieder ein qualitativ hochwertiges Posting in diesem Forum, welches alle Fragen in diesem Thread klärt.

a) wie verhält man sich fair anderen gegenüber?
b) warum gehen Leute jetzt noch Heroics?
c) warum tankt es sich nun schwieriger als vorher?


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

Naja denke da an einige DD's im Sinne von:
BÄÄM AE BÄÄM AE --> DD hat Aggro --> DD ist tot --> DD keine Aggro mehr


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

> Weil 3 1/2 Jahre lang die goldene Regel galt "Zieht der DD Aggro, dann ist er ein Noob".
> Nur weil man in WotLK als Noob ein bisschen ausgiebieger Gassi gehen darf, ändert das nichts an der goldenen Regel.



Wenn der Tank zu blöd ist aggro zu halten ist der DD ein Noob hmmkay.


----------



## Damodred (4. November 2010)

Buschy schrieb:


> Naja denke da an einige DD's im Sinne von:
> BÄÄM AE BÄÄM AE --> DD hat Aggro --> DD ist tot --> DD keine Aggro mehr


Davon wirds sicher einige geben, aber vermutlich genausoviele Tanks, die Bosse alleine killen müssen, weil sie sonst keine Aggro halten. WotLk hat es für alle Klassen zu einfach gemacht, nicht nur die AE-spammenden DDs sind verwöhnt, auch die "Zwei-Tasten-Ich-hab-Aggro"-Tanks. Wird sicher spannend, die Cata-Entwicklung zu sehen


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

Muss zugeben vorm patch hab ich auch nix anderes gemacht als mit 2 Tasten aggro zu machen und auch zu behalten mit Patch kam zwar die Umstellung aber ich halt die Aggro auch jetzt noch 
Und es wird bestimmt interessant in Cata was ich da schon an neuen Inis gesehen hab, mich juckts schon in den fingern die selbst zu erforschen


----------



## Damodred (4. November 2010)

Buschy schrieb:


> Muss zugeben vorm patch hab ich auch nix anderes gemacht als mit 2 Tasten aggro zu machen und auch zu behalten mit Patch kam zwar die Umstellung aber ich halt die Aggro auch jetzt noch






Und mit dieser Umstellung scheinen halt einige Leute, egal ob Tanks oder DDs überfordert zu sein  Aber vielleicht ist das auch okay so, sonst wäre im Forum so wenig los


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

Feral Druid DD : 1 Blutung aufn mob = Agrro :S
Was denkst wie nervig das ist nach paar sekunden antanken lassen? ^^
Deswegen schreib ich fast in jeder HC Ini ich halt mich etwas zurück wenn son gummel Tank ankommt


----------



## sharas1 (4. November 2010)

Aber man kann es ja auch so betrachten....ein DD kann mal zwischendrin 3-4 sek pause machen...tut keinem weh und ist relativ banane ob ne ini nun 2 min länger dauert...
Ein tank kann das nicht, zumindest wenn er am rotieren ist was die aggro angeht...

Und solche beknackten aussagen wie 


Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft... mit was für Klamotten ein Tank eine hc-ini betritt in der er keine 6k DPS abfangen kann. Im Silberfadenset?


dann frage ich mich ob du noch nie was von Eqiupunterschieden gehört hast und ob du eventuell der meinung bist das man sich beim skillen des jeweiligen tankbaumes schon ein tankset mit min. 5k gs beim nächsten gm seines vertrauens bestellen kann..

Und das (naja, nennen wir es mal patch) problem ist einfach und alleine 
das ich zumindest mit meinem palatank (macht euch jetzt keine sorgen über meine fähigkeiten zu tanken^^) seit dem patch halt 2-3 sek brauche um ne trashgruppe 
anzutanken...holypower ist das stichwort,weihe genervt etc pp...
Bei den anderen klassen kann ich das nicht sagen, weil ich nur den pala als tank spiele.
Wenn da jetzt 3 wild gewordene dd´s sind und jeder nen anderen mob pullt, ist das schon scheiße..dann kann ich als tank auch am ini-eigang parken, mir nen kaffee kochen gehen und schauen was passiert...

Hab ich auch schon 2-3 mal in ner ini gemacht, nicht am eingang aber zwischen drin, ala leck´o´mio, hier macht jeder was er will, also
mach ich da jetzt auch---->afk, brote schmieren gegangen....^^
Wenn sie denn alleine spielen wollen, dann sollen sie das halt machen...


----------



## wolfracht (4. November 2010)

Naja ich bin auch einer von denen DD's. Die Inis sind heutzutage sowas von einfach und wenn dann so ein langsamer Tank da rumrennt, werd ich wahnsinnig.
Ich hab selbst schon oft genug getankt und kann daher behaupten, dass es einfach zu langsam ist was die meisten Tanks da machen. Alle schreien, dass es langsamer gehen soll.
Aber bitte wo ist denn noch der Spaß, wenn man sinnlos 1 minute vor jeder Mobgruppe steht, nur um alles langsamer zu machen? Mich ödet sowas eher an.


----------



## sharas1 (4. November 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Naja ich bin auch einer von denen DD's. Die Inis sind heutzutage sowas von einfach und wenn dann so ein langsamer Tank da rumrennt, werd ich wahnsinnig.
> Ich hab selbst schon oft genug getankt und kann daher behaupten, dass es einfach zu langsam ist was die meisten Tanks da machen. Alle schreien, dass es langsamer gehen soll.
> Aber bitte wo ist denn noch der Spaß, wenn man sinnlos 1 minute vor jeder Mobgruppe steht, nur um alles langsamer zu machen? Mich ödet sowas eher an.



omg...und wehe ihnen sie müssen noch mana reggen...


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Warum sollte ich noch nichts von Equipunterschied gehört haben? cO

Ein ~200er Tank ist in der Lage 6k DPS abzufangen, das ist auch nach 4.0.1 so! Da spielt es keine Rolle ob ich die 6k mit 213er oder 277er Equip fahre - aber schön das du den Unterschied immer wieder betonst.

Und ja, dass ein frischerer Tank nicht mithalten kann wenn ich voll rausrotze ist mir klar - schrieb ich irgendwo dass ich das mache? Nein - ich, wie viele andere DD auch, halte mich schon extrem zurück. Das ich antanken lasse ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit!

Kurioserweise trifft man ja Tanks die die Aggro halten können obwohl sie viel schlechteres Equip haben, warum nur? Vielleicht weil sie sich mit ihrem Tank beschâftigt haben? 

Und so btw, Pause machen geht nur bedingt - was tickt, das tickt. Aber hast schon Recht, damit du weiterhin Spass hast können die bösen bösen DDs ja mit Autohit hinterherlaufen - ob deren Spass durch Gummeltanks gebremst wird ist ja irrelevant. 

EDIT: So, zum Abschluss muss ich sagen, dass ich keine Probleme habe wenn der Tank etwas schlechter ist und Bescheid gibt... aber mich anflaumen zu lassen weil er nicht zocken kann? Nee, muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Aber man kann es ja auch so betrachten....ein DD kann mal zwischendrin 3-4 sek pause machen...tut keinem weh und ist relativ banane ob ne ini nun 2 min länger dauert...
> Ein tank kann das nicht, zumindest wenn er am rotieren ist was die aggro angeht...



Bei is das problem ist ne Blutung drauf kann ich net sagen so mob du hörst jetzt auf zu bluten selbst wenn ich 3-4sec kein dmg weiter machen ticken die weiter für 8-10k ^^
Ichglaub ich hol mal das Talent Klaue ausm Zauberbuch und mach nur noch damit schaden in hc inis xD


----------



## rotti08 (4. November 2010)

an den threadstarter, sorry das manche leute sich die frechheit herauszunehmen als gut equipter spieler in einem spiel was er monatlich bezahlt noch in eine instanz zu gehn und sich nicht die beine plattsteht vorm AH oder in Dalaran, im prinzip kannste doch froh sein wenn keiner mehr etwas brauch und für dich dann noch was abfällt ,seid dem letzten patch muss man halt mehr als 2 tasten drücken zum tanken ,und das du dann die aggro nicht halten kannst ist nicht so schlimm,die moobs sind doch dann eh schon tot bevor sie bei den DD`s ankommen. ironie off:-)


----------



## Friedjoffchen (4. November 2010)

Vielleicht möchte der Autor dieses Threads ja eigentlich etwas anderes zum Ausdruck bringen?


Er sprach von Spass beim Spiel und der kann nur dann aufkommen, wenn in einer Gruppe alle die ihnen zugedachte Rolle ausfüllen und den anderen seine Rolle spielen lassen.
Es geht also um ein miteinander und nicht gegeneinander. Dazu gehört in den zufälligen Instanzen eine Begrüßungen, wenn sich Gelegenheit ergibt ein wenig Smalltalk und Rücksichtnahme auf die Schwächen der einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder. 
Natürlich kann es nerven wenn der Tank Aggro verliert, die Heilung nicht ankommt oder der Kampf gegen den Boss zu lange dauert weil der Schaden fehlt. Aber es wurde schon erwähnt wir alle haben angefangen und das nicht auf hohem Niveau. Es kann doch nett sein dem jeweiligen Spieler Tipps zu geben und dies auf die nette Art, ohne Überheblichkeit. Die neutrale Frage vor den jeweiligen Bossen ob sie bekannt sind, hilft Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. 

Die Frage wer Schuld an einen Wipe hat ist müßig und oft ist die Schuldzuweisung durch die eigene Sicht geprägt. Ich hatte ein nettes Erlebnis in der Halle der Reflexionen, meine Horror-Instanz mit den übelsten Wipes. Ein Freund und ich kamen als Random in diese Instanz, anhand der Sklette war ersichlich, dass munter gestorben worden war und Tank und ein DD die Gruppe verlassen hatten und wir also Ersatz waren. Mit Sicherheit waren die Leute, die die Gruppe verlassen hatten, der Ansicht die anderen taugen nichts, nur wir hatten keine Probleme, zum erstenmal hatte ich einen glatten Run durch diese beschissene Instanz. Wer hatte nun Schuld? Die die Gruppe verlassen hatten? Ich denke keiner, nur durch die neue Gruppenzusammenstellung war es vielleicht ausgewogener und so funktionierte das Spiel besser.

Bei allem Ehrgeiz und Erfolgswahn ist das ganze doch nur ein Spiel und so sollte es auch geführt werden, als Spiel bei dem der Spass für alle im Vordergrund steht


----------



## pirmin93 (4. November 2010)

Klappe: Mimimimi die 283te


----------



## misdirection (4. November 2010)

Also mein Freund darauf kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass ich als highend equipter Jäger in letzter Zeit bei meinem täglichen Hero run sehr oft an "mager" equipte Tanks geraten bin ....und ohhh Wunder, die konnten die Aggro fabelhaft halten........iwas machst du falsch. Entweder solltest du an deinem Gameplay oder deiner Einstellung arbeiten.

Is übrigens dauernd der selbe shice ...DD's alles Deppen etc


vote for /close


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Naja aber es kann auch manchmal nicht sein, dass man einen Tank 5 Sekunden Trash antanken lässt und ich 2 Schläge mache und aggro hab (sicher hatte ich da viel besseres equip als der tank)
Soll ich mich daneben stellen und abwarten bis der Trash tot ist? Dann lieber Aggro behalten und den Trash in 5 Sekunden umnieten.
Aber ich geb dir recht ein Tank soll tanken und kein dd(ausser er könnte auch als dd tanken)
Du sagtest, du hast das Equip noch nicht, das wär doch die perfekte Möglichkeit dein Equip zu verbessern, glaub hat keiner was dagegen wenn du Bedarf würfelst, da den Meisten eh nur auf die punkte scharf sind.


----------



## Sternenmacht (4. November 2010)

Krieger die Spalten für leckre Kartoffelecken halten, Palas die mit ihrem Hammer wohl nur Nägel für ihre tollen Bilderchen in die Wände hauen oder Druiden die grenzdebiel am nächsten Blümchen schnüffeln anstatt ihren dicken Hintern zur nächsten Gruppe zu bewegen.


... darüber schmunzel ich noch immer


----------



## Sin (4. November 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Naja ich bin auch einer von denen DD's. Die Inis sind heutzutage sowas von einfach und wenn dann so ein langsamer Tank da rumrennt, werd ich wahnsinnig.
> Ich hab selbst schon oft genug getankt und kann daher behaupten, dass es einfach zu langsam ist was die meisten Tanks da machen. Alle schreien, dass es langsamer gehen soll.
> Aber bitte wo ist denn noch der Spaß, wenn man sinnlos 1 minute vor jeder Mobgruppe steht, nur um alles langsamer zu machen? Mich ödet sowas eher an.



Und wo ist bitte der Spass eine Ini in Rekordzeit unter 10 Minuten zu machen? Ich geh Instanzen nicht wegen des Equips, sondern weil ich ein MMO spiele. MMO bedeutet für mich, ich spiele mit anderen Spielern zusammen und nicht gegen Sie. Ich möchte das Gruppenspiel genießen und nicht da durch jagen nur um xzy Punkte mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Buschy schrieb:


> Bei is das problem ist ne Blutung drauf kann ich net sagen so mob du hörst jetzt auf zu bluten selbst wenn ich 3-4sec kein dmg weiter machen ticken die weiter für 8-10k ^^
> Ichglaub ich hol mal das Talent Klaue ausm Zauberbuch und mach nur noch damit schaden in hc inis xD




Jo hab das selbe Problem, auch mit ducken ticken die halt weiter und ducken nützt dann auch nix mehr.
Oder sollen dann alle die DoTs verteilen nur noch autohits machen nur damit der tank die aggro hält XD


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. November 2010)

Ist "dies" dein lieblingswort? oder meinst du nur dass du damit besonders gebildet rüber kommst?


----------



## sharas1 (4. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich noch nichts von Equipunterschied gehört haben? cO
> 
> Ein ~200er Tank ist in der Lage 6k DPS abzufangen, das ist auch nach 4.0.1 so! Da spielt es keine Rolle ob ich die 6k mit 213er oder 277er Equip fahre - aber schön das du den Unterschied immer wieder betonst.



Öööhm, naja...
Damals gut Naxxequipter tank hat so um die 5k tps gefahren, mit critluck in den spitzen 8.5-9k tps, das war im 25 und vollem raidsupport.
Die dd´s haben 3-4k dps im 200-213er equip gefahren....

Und das mit dem 213er und 277er vergleich hinkt ein wenig, da man mit 264-277 equip als dd schon fast mit autohit 6k macht....
Bzw dots die atm seeehr böse sind...

Aber ich find auch das diese diskussion in nichts führt, da hier im buffed forum eh jeder mit seiner meinung recht hat, bzw es glaubt zu haben (ich meine jetzt nicht speziell dich...^^)


----------



## Nexilein (4. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank zu blöd ist aggro zu halten ist der DD ein Noob hmmkay.



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Tank zu tun. Als DD hat man keine Aggro, Punkt.
Dabei ist es ganz egal wie sich der Tank anstellt, denn man kann immer unter seiner Aggro bleiben; auch als ICC equipte Lasereule mit iLvl 187 Tank.
Früher ist ein DD verreckt wenn er Aggro hatte, und in Zukunft wird es auch wieder so sein. Nur weil es momentan kaum Konsequenzen hat Aggro zu ziehen, muss man sich so einen Blödsinn nicht angewöhnen.


----------



## Nerohilde (4. November 2010)

Hallo Phanthera,

da gebe ich dir Recht,was machen DD in eienr hero ini die alles haben?

Ausser pullen,dem Tank die Acro klauen und sich freuen das Sie die besten sind!

Ich selber habe einen Pala tank und erlebe es täglich,bleibe dann irgendwann stehen lasse sie pullen (wer die Acro hat darf sie behalten) und warte darauf bis der heiler,den ersten sterben lässt,dann schreibe ich *braucht ihr überhaupt einen Tank*,dann kommt nix und alle reißen sich am riemen.


----------



## Stevesteel (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Am besten ist, wenn der Tank mindestens **bis **zum ersten Boss rennt, alle Mobgruppen mitzieht und man als DD dann schön reinballern kann. Geht schön schnell.
Gerechtigkeitspunkte kann man immer brauchen, wieso sollte es gut equippten Spielern untersagt sein, in Heroics zu gehen?



*


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Naja ich bin auch einer von denen DD's. Die Inis sind heutzutage sowas von einfach und wenn dann so ein langsamer Tank da rumrennt, werd ich wahnsinnig.
> Ich hab selbst schon oft genug getankt und kann daher behaupten, dass es einfach zu langsam ist was die meisten Tanks da machen. Alle schreien, dass es langsamer gehen soll.
> Aber bitte wo ist denn noch der Spaß, wenn man sinnlos 1 minute vor jeder Mobgruppe steht, nur um alles langsamer zu machen? Mich ödet sowas eher an.




Du hast bestimmt mit WotLk angefangen oder?
Ist nur ne Vermutung, weil in classic und tbc zeiten cc und markieren sehr wichtig war. Das kostet aber auch Zeit.
Mit Cata soll ja das ganze rumbomben brainafk vorbei sein und es ist wieder markieren und cc angesagt. Aber wenn du dich jezt schon ärgerst dann würde ich dir cata nicht empfehlen =)


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt mit WotLk angefangen oder?
> Ist nur ne Vermutung, weil in classic und tbc zeiten cc und markieren sehr wichtig war. Das kostet aber auch Zeit.
> Mit Cata soll ja das ganze rumbomben brainafk vorbei sein und es ist wieder markieren und cc angesagt. Aber wenn du dich jezt schon ärgerst dann würde ich dir cata nicht empfehlen =)


weil man sich auch niemals umstellen kann. garantiert nicht. 
man kann mir ja gerne erklären, wo der sinn dahinter ist, dass ich auf n tankgimp rücksicht nehme der mit 2k tps rumsteht. ich seh es irgendwie nicht ein, 30min für ne ini, die locker in 10 min geht zu verbrauchen...


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

Ich musste etwas grinsen wo ich das gelesen habe, ich tank zwar nicht mehr, da der druide dank patch einfach keinen spass mehr macht als bär, aber ein tipp:

Mach dir spass aus solchend dds, lass ihnen die aggro entweder sie kommen klar oder sie lassen es in zukunft  ich hab mich so oft als bär im spiel hingesetzt, und zugesehen wie dds sterben (sehr amüsant muss ich sagen). das einzige worauf ich dabei achte ist das der heiler keine aggro bekommt, denn man selbst würds ja auch gern überleben 



Achso, und wenn es dich beruhigt, ab cata wirds wieder anders, das is das fokusziel wieder pflicht und auch cc werden wieder gebraucht, bin so dankbar darüber


----------



## Stevesteel (4. November 2010)

Nerohilde schrieb:


> Hallo Phanthera,
> 
> da gebe ich dir Recht,was machen DD in eienr hero ini die alles haben?
> 
> ...



Ich stelle mir die Spieler hinter den Tanks lustig vor, wie sie vor Wut in ihre Tastatur beissen, weil der DD, dem sie die Aggro gelassen haben, "seinen" Mob schnell runterhaut
und nicht stirbt.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> Ich musste etwas grinsen wo ich das gelesen habe, ich tank zwar nicht mehr, da der druide dank patch einfach keinen spass mehr macht als bär, aber ein tipp:
> 
> Mach dir spass aus solchend dds, lass ihnen die aggro entweder sie kommen klar oder sie lassen es in zukunft  ich hab mich so oft als bär im spiel hingesetzt, und zugesehen wie dds sterben (sehr amüsant muss ich sagen). das einzige worauf ich dabei achte ist das der heiler keine aggro bekommt, denn man selbst würds ja auch gern überleben


spielst du das gleiche spiel wie ich? ich steh mit ~32k hp nonbuffed da & n mob fliegt in max. 10s um. wo soll der mich bitte in der zwischenzeit umklatschen? (icc 5er mal ausgenommen... wobei man da eigentlich auch alles überlebt)


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> gut und recht schneller vorbei, aber was hat dann das Spiel bitte für ein Sinn, wenn man für eine Ini mal 5 min braucht und dass mach ich std lang, nach 2 Tagen hab ich keine Lust mehr dies zu machen. Punkte sammeln kann man ja, aber man kann sich zusammen reisen. Besonderst kann man nicht unentliche Punkte sammeln.



hmmm..grins... wenn sich tank und heiler einig sind,... ist die sterbe rate meistens hoch


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> spielst du das gleiche spiel wie ich? ich steh mit ~32k hp nonbuffed da & n mob fliegt in max. 10s um. wo soll der mich bitte in der zwischenzeit umklatschen? (icc 5er mal ausgenommen... wobei man da eigentlich auch alles überlebt)



sicher spiele ich das selbe spiel  ich sagte auch entweder sie schaffens oder eben net (da sollte man sich als tank nicht aufregen, so meinte ich das) und ich hab meine gründe warum ich nur noch heal spiele is einfach entspannter


----------



## Anloén (4. November 2010)

Wartezeiten für DDs von mehr als 5 Sekunden werden großteils nicht mehr akzeptiert. Teilweise vollkommenes Unverständnis und Unwissenheit was die Eigenschaften der einzelnen Gegner betrifft. Einfach vor laufen und mal zusammenpullen und sich dann wundern wenn sich der Tank einfach mal ein gemütliches Plätzchen sucht und zuguckt. Damage-Races veranstalten und dem Tank nichtmal 2 Sekunden Antankzeit gönnen. Sofort nach Einladung und während Tank und Healer umspeccen/buffen in die erste Mobgruppe rein und fröhlich hüpfend pullen. Bedarf auf alles machen wo man nur irgendwie kann. Sich wundern, dass der Tank die 12k DPs beim Boss nicht die ganze Zeit über halten kann. Vor allem wenn man vor dem Tank angefangen hat diese Schadenslanzen Richtung Gegner zu schmettern. Einfach die Harpunen im Turm sammeln ohne diese zu verwenden. Auf Low-Level bleibt sowieso kein DD länger als 1 Sekunde hinter dem Tank. Nur überleben die lieben Stoff-Puller das auch noch. Solang keiner stirbt ist das ja völlig ok.

Was lernt man als Tank daraus. Kein Mitleid zu haben und die Idioten einfach verrecken lassen und sich danach wie ein kleines Kind darüber zu freuen. Einfach durch die Inis durchrushen so dass die DDs noch auf die letzte Mobgruppe einprügeln während ich die nächste schon pulle. Auf Loot zu verzichten weil ich sonst schon wieder eine 10er Mobgruppe zusammengespottet bekommen muss. Kein Problem Spott hat einen geringen CD. Auf Low-Level Inis ist es sowieso mittlerweile so, dass ich als Tank meist den höchsten Schaden fahre. Ich mach mir nicht mehr so viel Stress wie früher. Wenn ein DD unbedingt Aggro haben will, kann er die auch behalten. Wie war das ... "Aggro wird beim Aufheben gebunden".

Wenn ich als DD Aggro ziehe komm ich auch selbst damit zurecht und bin auch selbst Schuld. Sicher ist es manchmal schwer keine zu bekommen ... aber es geht wenn man drauf achtet. Und man kann ziemlich viel gegen tanken. Ich hab 3 Tanks in ICC und geh mit denen auch regelmäßig Hero Inis. Meine Toleranz was DDs anbelangt ist mittlerweile ziemlich hoch.

PS: Ich hasse es wenn DKs Ghularmee unbedingt bei jedem Bossfight zünden müssen. Und wenn ein DD zu pullen meint, lauf ich weiter zur nächsten Mobgruppe und pulle die selbst. Wenn der pullende DD überlebt schön für ihn. Wenn er stirbt fang ich mir die Gruppe zusammen, soll ja sonst keiner drunter leiden.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (4. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen.


Also ich habe 2 tanks einen pala und einen druiden und beide sind noch nicht wirklich gut equipt und da bin ich froh wenn dds mit gehen die ihre 6-7k dps rausballern denn ich will nicht stunden in einer ini zu bringen rein fix durch looten und raus ab zur nächsten, finde das zur zeit gut so ab cataclysm überlegen sie sich eh ob sie dann noch so spielen denn dann bereuen sie sehr schnell das aggro zu haben bei dem schaden denn die bosse und der trasch raus kloppt (weiss es aus beta ^^). aber wie gesagt zur zeit finde ich es toll so kann man wenigstens sehr schnell punkte farmen und sich bessere rüstungen holen bis cata dann endlich da ist.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> sicher spiele ich das selbe spiel  ich sagte auch entweder sie schaffens oder eben net (da sollte man sich als tank nicht aufregen, so meinte ich das) und ich hab meine gründe warum ich nur noch heal spiele is einfach entspannter


gut, las sich halt da oben anders.


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> weil man sich auch niemals umstellen kann. garantiert nicht.
> man kann mir ja gerne erklären, wo der sinn dahinter ist, dass ich auf n tankgimp rücksicht nehme der mit 2k tps rumsteht. ich seh es irgendwie nicht ein, 30min für ne ini, die locker in 10 min geht zu verbrauchen...




Dungeonbrowser FTW
Er ist halt nicht das wahre vom Ei.
Irgendwo stand auch mal das die Allianz statistisch öfter in BG verlieren, weil sie in der Mehrzahl sind und die chance damit steigt mit sogenannten "gimps" in die grp zu kommen.
Ich versuch das halt jetzt mit den Dungeonbrowser zu vergleichen:
Tanks = wenig an der Anzahl
Chance dabei einen "tankgimp" zu erwischen = sehr hoch

Ich will damit nicht behaupten das die meisten Tanks gimps sind (nein nein nein)
Aber wie auch manche vor mir sagten es gibt durchaus auch schlecht equipte tanks die sogar gegen meine blutungen aggro halten.

Und über leg mal dir macht es keinen spass zu warten, dem tank vergeht der spass wenn er die aggro nicht halten kann und der heiler wird unnötig gestresst ^^ 

Aber bei uns in der Gilde lernt man so das tanken, die nehmen sich nicht zurück und stressen den tank ohne ende.^^


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

@Anloén ich kann dir nur recht geben ich glaub besser hätte ich das nicht beschreiben können, noch ist das so kein problem. Aber in cata werden sich viele umschauen, es wird wahnsinnig viel geflame geben, böse tickets an gms weil die dds dann nicht mehr einfach so machen können was sie wollen. sheepen shakeln und co wird wieder zum tages alltag gehören und wer net auf fokus damage macht muss haölt zusehen wie er klar kommt.

man sieht schon jetzt das tanks lange nicht mehr die aggro maschienen sind, aber was solls? zu bc zeiten wars viel wenn man 3 mobs aggro halten konnte... ich find es super das wow wieder anspruchsvoller wird, so wird es langsam langweilig, und vielleicht pack ich mein bärchen doch mal wieder aus, oder spiele mal wieder eule. im moment is es das beste heiler zu sein, da hat man am meisten seine ruhe und wird net ständig von irgendwem blöde angemacht


----------



## Starlightdiviner (4. November 2010)

Hallo, ich finds auch zum brechen! Erst gestern bin ich aus ner ini ausgestiegen in der ich mich als Tank zum Ei gemacht hab! So´n Healer Pala der nich mal auf Healer umgescillt hatte schmiss mir ständig das Schild vor der Nase in den Mob! Auch Accountgebundenen Kram am Wanst! Keine Antwort bin zweimal verreckt!

Es soll wirklich Spieler geben, die nur "normale" Chars am laufen haben!

Grummel....


----------



## Bighorn (4. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> *Am besten ist, wenn der Tank mindestens **bis **zum ersten Boss rennt, alle Mobgruppen mitzieht und man als DD dann schön reinballern kann. Geht schön schnell.
> Gerechtigkeitspunkte kann man immer brauchen, wieso sollte es gut equippten Spielern untersagt sein, in Heroics zu gehen?
> 
> 
> *




Ich finds prima das dann ausgerechnet die Tanks nicht in der Lage sind von allen Mobs Aggro zu halten. 
Wenn dann der Heiler etwas schwach auf der Brust ist gibts tote.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Dungeonbrowser FTW
> Er ist halt nicht das wahre vom Ei.
> Irgendwo stand auch mal das die Allianz statistisch öfter in BG verlieren, weil sie in der Mehrzahl sind und die chance damit steigt mit sogenannten "gimps" in die grp zu kommen.
> Ich versuch das halt jetzt mit den Dungeonbrowser zu vergleichen:
> ...


was natürlich mit der begründung nicht zutrifft, weil man auch mehr gute spieler hat (theoretisch) und die chancen dementsprechend gleich bleiben. nur wenn sich das verhältnis ändert, ändert sich auch das ergebnis
bei den tanks is halt eher, dass einfach sehr viele leute seit dem ach so komplexen 4.0 patch es nichtmehr schaffen, halbwegs tps aufzubauen. (wobei... vorher wars auch nicht wirklich anders...)
& negative exemplare sich halt besonders einprägen, subjektive wahrnehmung ftw





> Ich will damit nicht behaupten das die meisten Tanks gimps sind (nein nein nein)
> Aber wie auch manche vor mir sagten es gibt durchaus auch schlecht equipte tanks die sogar gegen meine blutungen aggro halten.
> 
> Und über leg mal dir macht es keinen spass zu warten, dem tank vergeht der spass wenn er die aggro nicht halten kann und der heiler wird unnötig gestresst ^^


wenn n heiler sich stressen lässt... ob ich jetzt 2k dps fresse oder der tank 1k macht irgendwie sehr wenig aus.  und wenn der tank die aggro nicht halten kann soll er halt spielen lernen. wenn man es bei gruppen nicht schafft auf grund von >10k (burst) dps aggro zu halten & gleichzeitig geänderter gruppentankmechaniken, gut, is mir irgendwo auch egal... nur wenn es dann (möglichst noch iein icc25hm geared tank) nicht schafft singletarget aggro zu halten, dann failt er halt einfach.


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> was natürlich mit der begründung nicht zutrifft, weil man auch mehr gute spieler hat (theoretisch) und die chancen dementsprechend gleich bleiben. nur wenn sich das verhältnis ändert, ändert sich auch das ergebnis
> bei den tanks is halt eher, dass einfach sehr viele leute seit dem ach so komplexen 4.0 patch es nichtmehr schaffen, halbwegs tps aufzubauen. (wobei... vorher wars auch nicht wirklich anders...)
> & negative exemplare sich halt besonders einprägen, subjektive wahrnehmung ftwwenn n heiler sich stressen lässt... ob ich jetzt 2k dps fresse oder der tank 1k macht irgendwie sehr wenig aus.  und wenn der tank die aggro nicht halten kann soll er halt spielen lernen. wenn man es bei gruppen nicht schafft auf grund von >10k (burst) dps aggro zu halten & gleichzeitig geänderter gruppentankmechaniken, gut, is mir irgendwo auch egal... nur wenn es dann (möglichst noch iein icc25hm geared tank) nicht schafft singletarget aggro zu halten, dann failt er halt einfach.



Bei deinem kommentar sieht mans mal wieder.... schon mal tank gespielt seid patch? es sind keine aggro maschienen mehr..... vorbereitung auf cata.....

als heiler hatte ich bislang (toitoitoi) keine probleme die grp hochzuheilen es geht schon, ich finds nur den tanks gegenüber unfair, zu sagen sie sind schlecht obwohl sie durch den patch einfach nicht mehr die möglichkeiten haben.....


----------



## Fremder123 (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> Aber in cata werden sich viele umschauen, es wird wahnsinnig viel geflame geben, böse tickets an gms weil die dds dann nicht mehr einfach so machen können was sie wollen. sheepen shakeln und co wird wieder zum tages alltag gehören und wer net auf fokus damage macht muss haölt zusehen wie er klar kommt.


Also ich freu mich sogar darauf, möge Cata mitsamt wiederauflebendem Crowd Control ruhig kommen... auch darum lass ich bis dahin nochmal die Sau raus. Mir ist es ziemlich egal ob der Tank meine Aggro hält oder nicht, entweder ich überlebe oder ich sterbe - meistens passiert das erstere, da die Mobs speziell seit 4.0.1 in wenigen Sekunden das Zeitliche segnen. Wenn ich als Heiler in den Inis bin freu ich mich manchmal sogar über ein wenig übernuken der DDs, hab ich wenigstens was zu tun (mit guten Gruppen ist es manchmal stinklangweilig und man tappert als Heiler nur resigniert hinterdrein). Zudem geh ich meist mit meiner Frau in Instanzen (sie ist Schamiheilerin) und sie gibt oft mir das Erdschild und nicht dem Tank, da sie weiß dass ich in der Regel eh mehr Schaden fressen werde als er und sie achtet automatisch mehr auf mich, also schon mal eine Sorge weniger.^^ Und was solls, ist doch nur ein verdammtes Computerspiel. Zudem will ich, wenn ich als DÄMÄTSCH DEALER dabei bin, auch DÄMÄTSCH machen und die Mobs nicht erst zum Kaffee ausführen, bevor ich sie zart streichelnd zu Grabe tragen darf.

In Cata wird sich das (hoffentlich!) alles ändern, aber derzeit ist der Schaden mit den neuen/ veränderten Talenten und in ICC-Equip dermaßen krank, da brauchts glaub abgesehen von den Gefrorenen Hallen kaum noch antanken, fällt eh alles zügig um. Und wenn ich doch mal umgeklatscht werd - ich beschwer mich dann bei keinem Tank, hab genug Gold und Reppkosten interessieren mich nicht im Geringsten, zumal ich reppen dank vieler vieler Tode in ICC hero eh gewohnt bin.


----------



## Vadesh (4. November 2010)

Da soll nochmal einer sagen, dass DDs die leichteste Aufgabe haben im Gegensatz zu Tank und Heiler.

Bei all den Forderungen die mittlerweile an DDs gestellt werden, müsste man an Elite-Universitäten eine neue Fachrichtung zum Studium der höheren Bereich des Schadenmachens einrichten.

Entweder wir machen zu viel Schaden, dann ist das scheiße. Wenn das nicht passiert, dass heißt es, dass wir zu wenig Schaden machen, das ist auch scheiße. Und willst du etwa den Leuten verbieten, nur weil sie ein T10 komplett haben, dass sie sich nicht mehr für Instanzen anmelden dürfen? lol sag ich da nur. 

Und von wegen "sollen sie sich doch gleich als tank anmelden!!11elf", die Idee ist gut. Komischerweise klappt das weder bei Magiern, Hexer, Schurken, Priestern, Schamanen und Jägern. Da die meisten Todesritter, die DD spielen, das nur tun, weil sie zu blöd zum tanken sind und Paladine als Tank wegfallen, weil sie zu sehr mit Leuchten beschäftigt sind und Druiden derzeit ganz schlecht Gruppen tanken können fällt auch das ins Wasser.


----------



## Bolvur (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> Bei deinem kommentar sieht mans mal wieder.... schon mal tank gespielt seid patch? es sind keine aggro maschienen mehr..... vorbereitung auf cata.....




sind sie sehr wohl. sogar mehr als vor dem patch.
ich erlebe als warri einen tps zuwachs von 40%, wenn ich schaden kriege sogar bis zu +200%.
natürlich mach ich keine TPS wenn ich KEINE Wut habe. Das war aber auch schon pre 4.0.1 so


----------



## Lexif (4. November 2010)

Was ich ja hier mal immer geil finde ist das "zusammen reisen", wo geht die Reise denn hin? Karibik? Mallorca?


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> [/size]
> Zum ersten Absatz:
> Auch mit ICC 25 HM Equip kann man noch Spaß an Heros haben ... warum die Leute sich dabei nichtmehr benehmen können weiß ich nicht genau, spiele selbst hauptsächlich Tank oder Heiler.
> War aber letztens mal als solcher auf Tour und muss ehrlich sagen, was sich mitlerweile alles Tank schimpft ist auch ne Freschheit ... ICC 25 equipte Krieger/Todesritter bei denen ich durch den Siegel-AE-Effekt (ja, die paar 100 Dmg), nach 10++ Sekunden antanken noch die Aggro sämtlicher Mobs neben dem Maintarget kriege.
> ...







es geht nicht darum dass sie nur aggro bekommen, sondern dass sie auch rumpullen nur weil es dennen nicht so schnell geht wie sie es haben wollen.


----------



## Dabow (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ach und deswegen muss man rumpullen und sich nicht als Tank anmelden?



natürlich


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> Bei deinem kommentar sieht mans mal wieder.... schon mal tank gespielt seid patch? es sind keine aggro maschienen mehr..... vorbereitung auf cata.....
> 
> als heiler hatte ich bislang (toitoitoi) keine probleme die grp hochzuheilen es geht schon, ich finds nur den tanks gegenüber unfair, zu sagen sie sind schlecht obwohl sie durch den patch einfach nicht mehr die möglichkeiten haben.....


dk, pally, warri. ja, ich hab gerade so minimal ne ahnung wovon ich rede.


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> nur wenn es dann (möglichst noch iein *icc25hm geared tank*) *nicht schafft singletarget aggro zu halten*, dann failt er halt einfach.



o.O dann hat er das Gear net verdient^^ 
Ja ich weiss das beispiel war mist.


----------



## SirGottfried (4. November 2010)

Auch mir fällt immer mehr das negative verhalten der Tank fraktion auf.
Klar, Tanks werden immer gesucht, aber ist das ein Grund überhaupt nicht mehr auf die Gruppe zu achten ?

Eine "halbe ini" pullen, der Heiler ist nahezu OoM und sich dann darüber lautstark und in Fäkalsprache zu beschweren das er nicht geheilt wird ?

Ist es das, was ihr unter Zusammenspiel versteht?


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

DD´s sollen machen was sie meinen, dann sollen sie sich auch net wundern wenn es kaum noch tanks gibt, denn auch tanks wollen sehen das das schaffen was sie als tank schaffen sollten: aggro halten.

wenn man das alles hier mal zusammen fasst: 4dds ein heiler für ini. gut dann sucht diese gruppen im /2 oder sonst wo im dungeonfinder werdet ihr das nicht schaffen. ich kanns verstehen das tank das handtuch schmeissen. das beste beispiel ist und bleibt hdr:

die ganze grp sieht und weiss das tanken da fürn po ist, aber keiner kommt mal auf die idee den tank zu unterstützen, der jäger zb mit ner frostfalle, der dudu mit nem wirbel oder wurzeln, oder oder oder.... ne sie maulen dann lieber rum der tank is kacke.... aber son wurzeln oder shakeln oder was weiss ich würde ja für die dds bedeuten dps zu verlieren...


----------



## pirmin93 (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt mit WotLk angefangen oder?
> Ist nur ne Vermutung, weil in classic und tbc zeiten cc und markieren sehr wichtig war. Das kostet aber auch Zeit.
> Mit Cata soll ja das ganze rumbomben brainafk vorbei sein und es ist wieder markieren und cc angesagt. Aber wenn du dich jezt schon ärgerst dann würde ich dir cata nicht empfehlen =)



Du kannst aber den aktuellen Content nicht mit damals vergleichen.
Du brauchst schlichtweg keine Pausen in Heros, wozu soll ich etwas machen, was niemandem nützt? Nur weils früher mal gebraucht wurde, bin ja selber kein Fan von durchboxxorn.
Aber vor jeder Mobgrp zu verweilen und alles klarhaben steht meinem aktuellen Ziel -> möglichst viel Marken in möglichst kurzer Zeit da Heros schlichtweg 0!% Funfaktor haben, deutlich im Weg.


Möge der Flamewar der stolzen Classicspieler beginnen.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...das ist exakt die richtige Antwort.
> 
> Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso man "dir" damit das Spiel versaut, Phantera?
> 
> ...



warum spiel versauen? da frägst du noch? was will ich denn dann in ner ini wenn ich nur den boss tanken darf? kann ich es ja gleich lassen. wie schon sagte wenn die dd´s tank spielen wollen können sie doch als tank anmelden, ob der heiler dann heilt ist dann die andere Frage!


----------



## quack (4. November 2010)

Lexif schrieb:


> Was ich ja hier mal immer geil finde ist das "zusammen reisen", wo geht die Reise denn hin? Karibik? Mallorca?





Zur Nachhilfe :-).


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

*[RP]*

...knisternd taucht das Lagerfeuer die Waldlichtung in ein sanftes gelb. Viele junge Krieger haben sich um den uralten Metuschelach versammelt, um seinen Geschichten zu lauschen, wie jeden Abend. Es sind Geschichten aus vergangenen, besseren Zeiten. Und so beginnt er zu erzählen:

"Seit der Zerstörung der Welt ist nichts mehr, wie es einmal war. Die ehemals überheblichen Schadensklassen müssen um das nackte Überleben kämpfen. Einst fühlten sie sich als Krone der Schöpfung. Doch als Todesschwinge ausbrach, wurden sie hart zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt. Damals traf man noch sehr häufig auf gute Tanks." Ein raunen schwappte durch die Reihen der Zuhörer, als er dieses Wort aussprach, Tank. Sie alle hatten schon davon gehört, aber gesehen hatten sie noch keinen, außer vielleicht der Reinhold Messner. So munkelte man zumindest hinter vorgehaltener Hand. Metuschelach fuhr fort: "Tanks wurden damals nur als Mittel zum Zweck gesehen. Während ihrer Ausbildung wurden sie verspottet und oft um verdienten Lohn gebracht, indem ihnen die wesentlich schnelleren Schadensklassen die Beute vor der Nase wegschnappten, ebenso wie bei der Versorgung mit Materialien. Später dann wurden sie nur ernst genommen und respektvoll behandelt, wenn man sie wirklich brauchte. Wenn nicht, wurden sie einfach ignoriert und teilweise wie Dreck behandelt. Machten sie Fehler, wurden sie dafür an den Pranger gestellt und bestraft. Aber auch für die Fehler anderer wurden sie oft verantwortlich gemacht. Wann immer die Schadensklassen konnten, machten sie ihnen das Leben schwer und beanspruchten den ganzen Spaß und die ganze Freude für sich und strichen natürlich auch jedes Lob ein, egal ob verdient oder nicht. Vielfach kam die Frage auf, wieso die Tanks das solange ertrugen. Es entsprach ihrer Mentalität. Ihre Aufgabe war es, Schutzschild für alle anderen zu sein und diese erfüllten sie. Doch nur wenige brachten ihnen den Respekt entgegen, den sie verdienten. Zu dieser Zeit hatten sie auch keine Wahl. Nichts konnte die Gier der Schadensklassen bremsen. Schlimmer noch, viele von diesen verkleideten sich als Tanks, um diese edlen Kämpfer zu karikieren. Und so wurde die Entwicklung des Charakters der Tanks enorm beeinflusst. Sie begannen, sich von den Schadensklassen abzusondern und blieben meist unter sich. Lediglich die Heiler ließen sie in ihren Kreis hinein, denn den Heilern ging es oft nicht besser. Sie trugen ebenfalls die Last der Verantwortung, durften aber nur selten aus dem Schatten der Schadensklassen treten. Viele Tanks gaben jedoch auch auf. Vor allem der Nachwuchs beendete seine Ausbildung immer seltener. Sie zogen das bequeme und luxuriöse Leben als Schadensausteiler vor. Unter den verbliebenen Tanks entstand ein elitärer Gedanke. Sie wussten, irgendwann würden andere, bessere Zeiten für sie anbrechen. Sie wussten, dass der Tag kommen würde, wo die Schadensklassen die Quittung bekommen würden. Dieser Tag kam, als Todesschwinge die Welt in Schutt und Asche legte und alles veränderte.
Die Tanks zogen sich mit ihren Heilern und freundlich gesinnten Schadensausteilern zurück und zogen nur noch mit diesen los. Die bevorstehenden Aufgaben waren derart gefährlich, dass sie nur Freunden vertrauten und somit auch nur für diese ihr Leben einsetzten. Nur sehr selten begegneten die anderen noch einem Tank. Und wenn, dann bekamen sie die Vergehen der Vergangenheit meist zurückgezahlt. Der Stellenwert der Tanks hatte sich enorm gesteigert, vor allem der jener Helden unter ihnen, die zu den besten Kriegern Azeroths zu zählen sind. Die schwachen Tanks oder Schadensausteiler, die sich als solche versuchten, kamen nicht sehr weit. Die zu bekämpfenden Gegner machten kurzen Prozess und nur die Starken überlebten. Die Schadensklassen mußten nun von ihrem Lotterleben abkommen und auch wieder einfache Arbeiten übernehmen, für die sie sich so lange Zeit zu fein waren. Sehr viele waren damit überfordert und blieben auf der Strecke. Und diejenigen, die weiterhin rücksichtslos vorgingen, starben sehr schnell. Die Tanks hatten sich angewöhnt, die Fehler der Schadensklassen nicht mehr auszubügeln. Sie selbst durften seit jeher keine machen. Wieso sollte es anderen also besser gehen? Früher sah das noch anders aus. Aber durch ihr arrogantes Auftreten hatten die Schadensausteiler jeglichen Bonus verspielt und jetzt war die Zeit gekommen, da die Tanks ihnen langsam alles heimzahlten, denn jetzt merkten auch sie endlich, welchen Wert ein guter Tank hat. Statt über sie zu spotten, verneigten sich jetzt die Schadensklassen vor ihnen. Aus Ungeduld wegen kleinster Verzögerungen war die Tugend des ruhigen Wartens geworden. Ignoranz war Akzeptanz und Respekt gewichen. Und doch wurde das Leben härter, denn die meisten Tanks würden nicht vergessen. Warum auch, konnten sie sich doch ihre Mitstreiter selbst aussuchen. Bewerber gab es mehr als genug, die Hände ringend einen Tank herbeisehnten.
Und so entwickelte sich die Situation, in der wir heute Leben. Viele von uns haben noch nie einen echten Tank zu Gesicht bekommen. Sie ziehen nur noch mit Ihresgleichen von Abenteuer zu Abenteuer und ihre Taten kennt man nur als Sagen, Mythen oder Legenden vom Hörensagen. Die meisten Schadensklassen sind verarmt und müssen sich in niederen Gebieten verstecken. Ohne Tanks haben sie keine Überlebenschance bei all den Gefahren da draußen. Ihre billige Kleidung ist zerlumpt. Ihre alten Pferde sind langsam und schwach. Während die Tanks auf atemberaubenden Rössern reiten und mit strahlenden goldenen Rüstungen in den Palästen der Hauptstädte residieren..."

*[/RP]



@*Phanthera
Je mehr die DDs überequipt sind, desto mehr spielen sie wilde Sau, desto weniger interessiert sie der Tank und desto ignoranter werden sie. Mit maximal Naxx-Equip liefen die Instanzen noch ganz anders ab. Da wurde nicht gedrängelt bei der kleinsten Verzögerung. Da wurde nicht gepullt und auch auf Aggro wurde noch halbwegs aufgepaßt. Doch je einfacher etwas wird, desto schlechter werden die DDs, was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Sie sehen nur sich und Hauptsache sie haben kurz ihren Spaß und sind schnell wieder aus der Instanz raus. Vor allem der Tank ist dabei völlig egal. Auch das ist ein Grund, warum so viele Tanks nicht mehr mit Randoms losziehen. Wenn man sich in 9 von 10 Instanzen über irgendetwas ärgern muß, dann bleib ich lieber einfach in Dalaran stehen und quatsche mit Bekannten, als mir das anzutun. Zuletzt durfte man ja nichtmal in Ruhe durchbuffen und sich kurz den Heiler ansehen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß DDs oft "vergessen haben", daß auch sie etwas buffen können oder Brunnen und Tisch stellen. Meistens mußte man nachfragen. Und während dann die betreffene Klasse Brunnen oder Tisch stellte, pullte einer der anderen DDs bereits. Aber meinst du, die DDs denken mal darüber nach, wo dabei der Spaß für den Tank bleibt? Scheinbar dürfen wir keinen haben. Wir haben unsere Aufgabe zu erledigen, wenn die DDs das ohne uns nicht können. Und ansonsten haben wir die Klappe zu halten. Denn wenn man mal was sagt, wird man auch noch vollgeflamed. Und so bin ich seit geraumer Zeit dann doch auch einer der Tanks, die keine wartende Gruppe von vier Leuten im Dungeonfinder erlöst. Denn wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe, will ich da vernünftig spielen und auch meinen Spaß haben. Und das geht mit mir ganz ohne langsam durch die Instanz durch zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber so, wie sich neun von zehn DDs seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aufführen, kann ich jeden Tank verstehen, der da keinen Bock drauf hat. Die erste Quittung haben die DDs ja schon bekommen. Die Wartezeit könnte nur halb so lang sein, wenn die Tanks mehr Spaß an den 5er Instanzen hätten. Aber das realisieren auch nur die wenigsten. 





sensêij1988 schrieb:


> *gääähhhnnn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau dieses Verhalten ist es. Naja, ab dem Addon darfst du dir das dann mit einem Postit an den Monitor kleben. 





Destructix schrieb:


> Willkommen bei der World of Warcraft WotLk Generation.
> Erst in Cataclysm wirste die DD wieder sterben sehen... bis zum mimimi in den Foren und den nerfs von Blizzard. Dann darf wieder gebombt werden.


Oh nein, bitte nicht nerfen. Ich freue mich schon so sehr darauf, wie die DDs richtig Probleme bekommen werden. Erst müssen sie ihre CC-Fähigkeiten im Zauberbuch finden. Dann müssen sie Geduld haben. Und schließlich müssen sie auch noch intelligent spielen. Sehr viele wird das überfordern. Und wir Tanks werden sie dann austauschen, weil wir ja die freie Wahl haben. Wenn wir überhaupt noch mit Randoms losziehen sollten. 





Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Lieber TE, (zu 100% nicht ironisch gemeint)
> 
> L2P


Und noch einer der null Verständnis von einem Team hat. Auch du wirst dich mit dem Addon umkucken. Und ich werde vor Schadenfreude Bauchschmerzen bekommen, wenn die DDs reihenweise über die Wupper gehen, weil sie nur zwei Knöpfe bedienen können, ihr Hirn aber irgendwo auf der Scherbenwelt haben liegen lassen. 





cortez338 schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach liegt es an Blizzard. Seit 4.0.1 ist das balance sowas von im Ar***. Die Tanks machen weniger Aggro aber jeder DD fährt ohne besonderes Equip 7 k Dps in Heros und meint deshalb: ach scheiß drauf ich hau die eh um bevor ich Schaden bekommen


Das ganze immer auf die Balance oder den letzten Patch zu schieben, ist irgendwie nicht so wirklich nah an der Wahrheit. Seit 1 1/2 Jahren führen sich die DDs so auf, also schon lange Zeit vor Patch 4.0.1. Mit dem Dungeonfinder gab es da dann nochmal eine Steigerung.
DDs sind total unflexibel. Sie haben es einfach nicht drauf, sich an eine bestimmte Situation anzupassen. Aber vom Tank verlangen sie das oder sie flamen ihn, wie zwei der anderen, die ich zitiert habe.



Mit dem Addon werden sich auf jeden Fall 90% der WoW-Spieler stark umkucken und umgewöhnen müssen, aber nicht nur DDs, auch Tanks, die keinen richtigen Content kennen. Wer erst seit WotLK tankt, wird es auch sehr viel schwerer haben. Aber um so mehr werden sich die anderen dann bemühen, wieder nett zu sein und den Tanks auch zu helfen. Denn jeder wird sich unheimlich glücklich schätzen können, der eine Stammgruppe inklusive gutem Tank haben wird. 
Und alle anderen sollten sich schonmal eine Nebenbeschäftigung suchen, wenn sie dann mehrere Stunden auf Tanks warten müssen. 



Hrhr irgendwie macht es Spaß, die Dinge schwarz zu malen. Daß ist ja fast, als würde man sich ein Schild malen und damit prophezeiend durch die Hauptstädte ziehen.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nummer zwei - da musste ich lachen - ein Magier/Hexer/Jäger/oder halt wie ich Shadow soll sich als Tank anmelden? Geil. Das will ich sehen.
> Würde das einer wagen, ich würde als Heiler auf die Barrikaden steigen. Gut, teilweise wär's wohl echt egal, aber da gehts auch ein bisschen ums Prinzip. Man wíll doch zumindest den Anschein erwecken, man interessiere sich für die Spielmechanik.






sagte ich welche klasse? komisch dass die fernkämpfer kaum pullen sondern nur die Dk´s oder die Krieger!


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> die ganze grp sieht und weiss das tanken da fürn po ist, aber keiner kommt mal auf die idee den tank zu unterstützen, der jäger zb mit ner frostfalle, der dudu mit nem wirbel oder wurzeln, oder oder oder.... ne sie maulen dann lieber rum der tank is kacke.... aber son wurzeln oder shakeln oder was weiss ich würde ja für die dds bedeuten dps zu verlieren...



was interessiert auch cc, wenn man einfach mit min. 5k dps/dd da durchrennen kann?
was einige leute, u.a. du, anscheinend nicht verstehen ist, dass die momentanen 5er hcs einfach lächerlich sind in jeglicher hinsicht. selbst ohne gear bzw. mit dem gear, dass man offiziell für ne ini haben sollte ist der dmginput lächerlich niedrig & der output (viel) zu hoch.
cc is in zeiten wo n mob max. 2k hps raushaut, gleichzeitig aber in max. 20s (wenn ein dd draufhaut...) umfällt einfach sinnlos.


----------



## RedShirt (4. November 2010)

Nehmt dem Thread mal die Luft der Provokation etwas=)

Wenn man z.B. Ignis Trash allein tankt, machts schon Sinn zu marken - die gehn nicht so fix down, und beide Dicken zu halten, während im Raid DD auf je ein anderes als Fokusziel gehen, ist kein Spaß... unnötiger Streß.

Hat gestern auch wieder einer auf X geschossen, von Anfang an. Ein Spott, danach weiter und er hat mir auf natürliche Weise die erste Aggroposition übergeben.

In ner Hero ist es piep-egal wer Aggro hat, außer:
a) es ist der Heiler
b) 5+ Mobs kloppen auf einen DD

Ansonsten alles in Butter.

Pullen sollte m.E.n. aber nur der Tank, damit man sich halbwegs noch an die Mechanik hält. Ansonsten würd ich als Tank auf DD skillen und so mit rumholzen - der Heiler wird dann allerdings mehr gefordert


----------



## Fearforever (4. November 2010)

also ich bin selber ein dd Frost 2H dk, und ich geh auch heroic inis um mir:

a) zeit vertreiben
b) punkte auf das cap zu bringen
c) mit 1 oder 2 kumpels inis machen weil die noch kein gear oder sowas haben

und ich selber mach 14k Aoe und 10-12k single target,
wobei ich immer von tanks angemault werde das ich nicht ständig aggro ziehe
naja Back to topic, 
mir machen hero inis spaß =)

LG


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Was regst du dich auf? Man geht jetzt halt noch die inis um die Gerechtigkeistpunkte voll zu bekommen. Mit 14k DPS beim boss mit meinem hexer geht das sowieso recht fix wayne wer aggro hat das ist ausgelutschter content... In Cata ok da pass ich auf Aggro wieder auf. Wenn ich mitn Twink tanke lass ich die Mobs die ein DD angreift, während ich diese zusammenziehe einfach zum dd laufen. Wenn ich aber alle habe gehts locker flockig und kein dd hat aggro. Wenn man einfach alles an sich vorbeisausen lässt und Skill hat braucht man sich net aufzuregen.





was ich mich aufrege? wozu bin ich in der ini wenn ich nicht meine arbeit erledigen darf? ich spiel ein tank dann will ich auch tanken, spiel ich ein dd will ich auch dd spielen, spiel ich ein heiler will ich auch heilen!


----------



## T 2the ezla (4. November 2010)

mimimimimimi-fred

heul nich so rum, du wannabe tank.

und sei einfach froh, dass gute dd's dabei sind.

btw. poste ma dein armory-link damit wir dich besser beurteilen können.

gruss Tezla - Ysera (immernoch Horde)


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Ja genau... 95% der DD werden mit Cata nur noch sterben weil sie zu doof sind zu shackeln etc. Sagt mal, nehmt ihr euch das eigentlich selbst ab?

Sobald Cata draussen ist wird sich wieder umgestellt - so wie es auch bei BC, WotLK der Fall war.


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

es ist nie nur der tank
oder nur der dd
oder nur der heal schuld...... 

es is dann die grp,

wenn man sieht der tank hat noch probleme KÖNNTE man auch etwas gegensteuern,
wenn man sieht der heiler kommt mit dem heilen nicht nach KÖNNTE man weniger pullen oder auch den heiler unterstützen in dem man zb ma einen mob aussen kampf nimmt
wenn dds aggro haben, KÖNNTE man als dd auch ma fähigkeiten benutzen, der schurke kann sich unsichtbar machen, der mage hat unsichtbarkeit richtig eingesetzt hilfts ungemein, der jäger hat totstellen usw.... ich sehe alle jubeljahre mal wen der diese fähigkeiten nutzt


nicht jeder is profi, es gibt leute die tanken vllt grad das erste mal oder heilen das erste mal.... die dann zuzumotzen find ich nicht okay
nicht jeder hat so viel selbstbewusstein zu sagen ich lass denn dd halt sterben wenn er es übertreibt und suchen den fehler bei sich.... das ist es was man mal mit bedenken sollte


auch ich freue mich wenn ich ne grp habe, mit der ich quasi durch die ini fliege. aber wenn man sieht es hat wer noch probleme, dann könnte man ja mal hilfestellend beiseite stehen anstand den nur zu flamen das er ein noob ist

so das ist meine abschluss meinung, diskussionen dieser art wird es immer geben

ich möchte noch mal an alle appelieren:

*wenn ihr seht jemand hat probleme egal ob tank, dd oder heal, flamed ihn nicht sondern versucht im hilfe zu geben.

*wenn man merkt er will sich nicht helfen lassen is es dann sein problem.

In diesem sinne 
Bye Bye


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja genau... 95% der DD werden mit Cata nur noch sterben weil sie zu doof sind zu shackeln etc. Sagt mal, nehmt ihr euch das eigentlich selbst ab?


Ja!


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> DD´s sollen machen was sie meinen, dann sollen sie sich auch net wundern wenn es kaum noch tanks gibt, denn auch tanks wollen sehen das das schaffen was sie als tank schaffen sollten: aggro halten.
> 
> wenn man das alles hier mal zusammen fasst: 4dds ein heiler für ini. gut dann sucht diese gruppen im /2 oder sonst wo im dungeonfinder werdet ihr das nicht schaffen. ich kanns verstehen das tank das handtuch schmeissen. das beste beispiel ist und bleibt hdr:
> 
> die ganze grp sieht und weiss das tanken da fürn po ist, aber keiner kommt mal auf die idee den tank zu unterstützen, der jäger zb mit ner frostfalle, der dudu mit nem wirbel oder wurzeln, oder oder oder.... ne sie maulen dann lieber rum der tank is kacke.... aber son wurzeln oder shakeln oder was weiss ich würde ja für die dds bedeuten dps zu verlieren...




DDs die Recount im kampf anhaben sind dann eh meistens brainafkweil sie dort draufgaffen, aber es ist halt zur zeit ein "penismeter" und kein analysetool wie gedacht. An alle DDs bitte blendet Recount etc aus im kampf( es gibt eine option^^)

Letztens war ich auch HdR und der Tank hat es nicht geschafft Aggro zu halten. Wurde ich auch gefragt ob ich nicht tanken könnte, da ich ja bessere Ausrüstung hab. Leider keine Tank Skillung, aber habs versucht. Und ich konnte besser die Aggro halten als der Tank. 
Und ich tanke eigentlich fast nie. Da dachte ich mir schon warum macht ein Tank mit DD skillung mehr tps als der tank mit tankskillung


----------



## Quentaros (4. November 2010)

Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern, wo ich zu BC Zeiten in Bollwerk Hero war als Tank..... einmal kurz Aggro verloren, ein Mob lief aufm Priester zu und Onehittete diesen mit 14k (14.000!) Schaden. 

Wenn ich das mit heute vergleiche, also mit WOTLK, und ich mit mein Holypriester mal Hero Inis mache, dann hauen die Mobs vergleichsweise eher mit Wattebäuschchen auf mich ein (als Stoffie!), also nix mit instant tot.  Was nicht jetzt heisst das ich den Tank jetzt absichtlich durch überheal die Aggro klaue, nur um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, aber es kann mal passieren das was auf mich zukommt.

Fazit: Wenn du heutzutage Aggro hast als DD, hat das keine nennenswerte Konsequenzen für diesen. Raids mal jetzt ausgenommen....


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> DDs die Recount im kampf anhaben sind dann eh meistens brainafkweil sie dort draufgaffen, aber es ist halt zur zeit ein "penismeter" und kein analysetool wie gedacht. An alle DDs bitte blendet Recount etc aus im kampf( es gibt eine option^^)


nö. 





> Letztens war ich auch HdR und der Tank hat es nicht geschafft Aggro zu halten. Wurde ich auch gefragt ob ich nicht tanken könnte, da ich ja bessere Ausrüstung hab. Leider keine Tank Skillung, aber habs versucht. Und ich konnte besser die Aggro halten als der Tank.
> Und ich tanke eigentlich fast nie. Da dachte ich mir schon warum macht ein Tank mit DD skillung mehr tps als der tank mit tankskillung


da tanks ja bekanntlich fehlerfrei sind: du bist voll overgeared und spielst extrem gut, du solltest unbedingt zu fth/ensidia/paragon/whatever gehen!
/e abgesehen davon, dass n tankspec auch irgendwo egal is, weil 200% bonusaggro...


----------



## Redday (4. November 2010)

warum ich noch immer inis gehe: punkte sammeln
warum ich manchmal overnuke: mach ich nur wenn ich sicher bin, dass der mob tot ist, bis er bei mir ankommt. (als arkanmage mit slow todsicher)


----------



## Blub Bekifft (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und noch einer der null Verständnis von einem Team hat. Auch du wirst dich mit dem Addon umkucken. Und ich werde vor Schadenfreude Bauchschmerzen bekommen, wenn die DDs reihenweise über die Wupper gehen, weil sie nur zwei Knöpfe bedienen können, ihr Hirn aber irgendwo auf der Scherbenwelt haben liegen lassen.


Falsch, es liegt in Nordend. In der Scherbenwelt funtzte das noch anders. Nämlich etwa  so wie es nun kommen wird, dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weißbier oder wie man das sagt.....


----------



## Bolvur (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> DDs die Recount im kampf anhaben sind dann eh meistens brainafkweil sie dort draufgaffen, aber es ist halt zur zeit ein "penismeter" und kein analysetool wie gedacht. An alle DDs bitte blendet Recount etc aus im kampf( es gibt eine option^^)
> 
> Letztens war ich auch HdR und der Tank hat es nicht geschafft Aggro zu halten. Wurde ich auch gefragt ob ich nicht tanken könnte, da ich ja bessere Ausrüstung hab. Leider keine Tank Skillung, aber habs versucht. Und ich konnte besser die Aggro halten als der Tank.
> Und ich tanke eigentlich fast nie. Da dachte ich mir schon warum macht ein Tank mit DD skillung mehr tps als der tank mit tankskillung



könnte es sein, dass du die Tankmechanik nicht verstanden hast?

ich antworte mal: ja es könnte.
jede wette dass dir ein Tank der selbige verstanden hat dich TPS-Technisch abzieht, wenn du dich an die Anweisungen hälst.
*vengeance *heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

vengeance heißt die für momentane 5er absolut unbrauchbare mechanik, die gleichzeitig im raid absolut overpowered is.


----------



## Feradin (4. November 2010)

In Zukunf t  ....bis Cata kommt... werden wir in Inis gehn und warten........Der Tank tankt nicht, der Heiler heilt nicht, die DD`s machen keinen schaden mehr.  Stattdessen wird im Gruppenchat eine Diskussion wie diese angefangen. Das würde uns allen eine Menge sinnlose Threads in diversen Foren ersparen. Schaff Dir ein dickes Fell als Tank an...und steh drüber.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Falsch, es liegt in Nordend. In der Scherbenwelt funtzte das noch anders. Nämlich etwa so wie es nun kommen wird, dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weißbier oder wie man das sagt.....


Meiner Meinung nach haben sie es am Tag, als WotLK startete, auf der Scherbe liegenlassen, als sie auf dem Weg in die alte Welt waren, um dort das nächste Schiff nach Nordend zu nehmen.


----------



## RedShirt (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Leider keine Tank Skillung, aber habs versucht. Und ich konnte besser die Aggro halten als der Tank.
> Und ich tanke eigentlich fast nie. Da dachte ich mir schon warum macht ein Tank mit DD skillung mehr tps als der tank mit tankskillung



Weil der Tank nicht nur Aggro machen muß, sondern auch *überleben* sollte.
DD-Equip noch an? Da fehlen gewisse Tankstats.
Gegenfrage: Warum kriegt der Tank mit DD Skillung soviel mehr auf die Mütze?

Nicht, daß das in 5er Inis ne große Rolle spielen würde.




Quietsch schrieb:


> vengeance heißt die für momentane 5er absolut unbrauchbare mechanik, die gleichzeitig im raid absolut overpowered is.



Im Raid kommts wohl auf die Klasse an, und ob Du hohe Avoidwerte hast. Wenn dauernd der Kasperstack runterfällt ist es sinnlos.
In der 5er Ini sieht man kaum einen Stack.


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> nö.
> da tanks ja bekanntlich fehlerfrei sind: du bist voll overgeared und spielst extrem gut, du solltest unbedingt zu fth/ensidia/paragon/whatever gehen!
> /e abgesehen davon, dass n tankspec auch irgendwo egal is, weil 200% bonusaggro...



hab ich behauptet ich spiele extrem gut?
Es hat mich halt gewundert warum ein Tank trotz Tankskillung weniger tps machte als ich (der seit dem patch eigentlich kein bär mehr spielen wollte)

Und da kam mir halt nur eines im Sinn er beherrschte seine klasse einfach nicht.
Ja Tanks wurden generft und sie werden mit 4.0.3 noch weiter generft. 
Wenn Blizzard denken würde, Tanks können nicht mehr richtig Aggro aufbauen würden sie Tanks ja nicht weiter nerfen^^


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> hab ich behauptet ich spiele extrem gut?
> Es hat mich halt gewundert warum ein Tank trotz Tankskillung weniger tps machte als ich (der seit dem patch eigentlich kein bär mehr spielen wollte)


ich hab mich doch nur auf die aussage einiger vieler leute bezogen, dass die dds generell schuld sind. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Im Raid kommts wohl auf die Klasse an, und ob Du hohe Avoidwerte hast. Wenn dauernd der Kasperstack runterfällt ist es sinnlos.
> In der 5er Ini sieht man kaum einen Stack.


ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass du so hohe avoidwerte hast, dass dir das ding wirklich richtig runterfällt, solange n boss auf dich draufhaut.


----------



## Super PePe (4. November 2010)

Früh übt sich. Dies gilt auch für eine falsche Spielweise. Auch wenn jetzt einige viele meinen bei ihnen würde sich so ein Fehler nicht manifestieren, zeigt die Praxis da eine eindeutige Tendenz. Hat der Spieler dann eh kaum Geduld sehe ich schon die ersten Ner"v"fthreats dieser Freizeitcatcher zu normalen 5er Inis (82/83er). Erst wird gemeckert dann frustriert die NHC-Gruppe gesprengt um dann mit aberwitzigen Gesundheitssteinen äh Gearscore die eigene Unfähigkeit zu überspielen. Ja meinen nun einige davon haben sie auch gehört, das wieder mehr zusammenspiel und cc und sowas eine Rolle spielt und das man dann natürlich selbstvorfreilich Besserung im Gruppenspiel gelobt. Meiner Meinung nach und bezogen auf die Praxis ist das jedoch reiner Selbstbetrug. Wer jetzt nicht den Tank, Heiler und seine Leistungen anhand von Equip ausmachen kann und sich dem anpasst, wird es auch in Cata nicht mehr lernen; dazu ist meckern viel leichter als den Fehler bei sich zu suchen. 
Und wer meint nur weil er etwas tun kann es darum auch tut, sollte sich mit dem kategorischen Imperativ befassen und seine Handeln hinterfragen.

​


----------



## Mordakay von Tay (4. November 2010)

der TE hat in einigen punkten schon recht. ein klein wenig disziplin kann man jedem dd zumuten. egal wie "gut" er ist. 
und regeln wie "der tank pullt" oder "antanken lassen" haben ihren sinn. zugegeben, im moment ist es bei entsprechend equipten tanks nicht so essentiell, aber spätestens zu cataclysm, wenn alles wieder anspruchsvoller wird, werden sich die wilden dd's etwas zusammenreißen müssen.

aber bei allem respekt, sich hier jetzt über einen schlecht equipten tank lustig zu machen, der seit langer zeit mal wieder zu spielen angefangen hat, erscheint mir unangebracht.


----------



## RedShirt (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass du so hohe avoidwerte hast, dass dir das ding wirklich richtig runterfällt, solange n boss auf dich draufhaut.



In ner 5er Ini steht man wesentlich mehr am Trash als an den Bossen, da meinte ich das auch primär.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

wer über 6k dps rumheult und dadrüber, dass er dagegen keine aggro halten kann hats halt nicht anders verdient.
und bei sowas muss sich auch der tank zu cata umstellen, ich wünsche sonst viel spaß beim wipen auf grund von enragetimer/oom...

/


> In ner 5er Ini steht man wesentlich mehr am Trash als an den Bossen, da meinte ich das auch primär.


in 5ern is vengeance halt eh vollkommen fürn arsch beim momentanen stand (ach, wie oft hab ich das schon geschrieben? )
ich hab es noch kein mal erlebt, dass ich wirklich ap = 10% hp hatte. das ding fällt einfach andauernd runter & auf grund von imba 2k autohits bauts sich auch gar nicht erst auf...


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

Aber als Bär hatte ich nur 39k life aber halt trotzdem massig Schaden rausgehauen. Und durch vengeance dann noch weiter erhöht. 

Aber es sollte auch nur als beispiel dienen, das zur zeit auch tanks mit t10 ihre probleme haben oder ich hatte einfach pech mit der gruppe 

editiert weil antwort von mir mist war


----------



## Annovella (4. November 2010)

2 Sachen lieber TE:

1. Vllt. BRAUCHEN sie nichts mehr in der Ini, haben aber spass dran, DMG zu machen? Vllt bist du einfach nur ein langsamer Tank und da hat man nunmal nicht soviel Gedult.

2. Falls du flott pullst und sie trotzdem beabsichtigt pullen bzw. krankhaft aggro ziehen obwohl du sehr gut tankst, dann lass ihnen die Aggro. Lass sie verrecken und reinlaufen, ganz einfach.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Aber es sollte auch nur als beispiel dienen, das zur zeit auch tanks mit t10 ihre probleme haben oder *ich hatte einfach pech mit dem tank*


das


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Aber es sollte auch nur als beispiel dienen, das zur zeit auch tanks mit t10 ihre probleme haben oder ich hatte einfach pech mit der gruppe


Natürlich haben auch Tanks mit T10 Probleme, wenn die DDs Schaden machen, bevor der Mob am Tank ist, so daß dieser draufhauen kann, wenn die DDs dem Tank auch ansonsten keine Hundertstelsekunde Spielraum lassen und wenn DDs ihre Klasse einfach nicht unter Kontrolle haben. Und dann wird noch so getan, daß der DD ja nichts dafür konnte, daß er eben vier Krits in Folge hatte.
Gute DDs, also wirklich wirklich richtig richtig gute, kratzen an der Aggro des Tanks, aber nicht darüber. Sie haben immer soviel Abstand, daß ein Krit noch reinpaßt und wenn nicht, machen sie etwas anderes, bis es wieder paßt. Aber richtig gute DDs vermeiden ja auch den hereinkommenden Schaden, anstatt nur auszuteilen. Das ist manchmal recht interessant zu beobachten, wenn man DDs gleicher Klasse vergleicht, wobei der eine 10% mehr Schaden macht als der andere, dafür aber 100% mehr Heilung frißt.


----------



## Anloén (4. November 2010)

Hm ... warum spielen die meisten WoW? ... Um Spass zu haben!

Hat man als Tank Spass wenn man die einzige wichtige Tätigkeit (naja Überleben ist auch wichtig) in Gruppen nicht ausüben kann und die Aggro hat? NEIN, es macht keinen Spass. Es macht keinen Spass alle Mobs hinter den DDs aufzusammeln. Es macht keinen Spass Spott auf CD zu verwenden.

Warum sollte ich noch Tank spielen wenns sowieso niemand interessiert und jeder einfach nur auf seinen Schaden schaut? Gute Frage finde ich.

Also wundert euch nicht, wenn manche Tanks einfach nur den gleichen Scheiß machen wie eine Vielzahl von DDs. Macht doch Spass oder? 

Ich hab mich früher über Tanks aufgeregt die einfach mehr oder weniger hirnlos durch die Instanzen stürmen. Mittlerweile mach ich das auch immer öfter.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. Vllt. BRAUCHEN sie nichts mehr in der Ini, haben aber spass dran, DMG zu machen? Vllt bist du einfach nur ein langsamer Tank und da hat man nunmal nicht soviel Gedult.


Also die DDs sind in der Ini um Schaden zu machen, deshalb dürfen sie das auch unbegrenzt.
Der Tank aber, der ist in der Ini, um zu tanken, darf aber trotzdem nicht?

Oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## xxMardooxx (4. November 2010)

jemand der sich beschwert dass die leute zu viel dmg machn und die inis in 10 minuten durch sind...oh nein! steinigt sie! wir wollen unsere 1k dps dk's wieder zurück! 1 stunde für Pit of Saron plx!!!!


----------



## Stevesteel (4. November 2010)

Anloén schrieb:


> Hm ... warum spielen die meisten WoW? ... Um Spass zu haben!
> 
> Hat man als Tank Spass wenn man die einzige wichtige Tätigkeit (naja Überleben ist auch wichtig) in Gruppen nicht ausüben kann und die Aggro hat? NEIN, es macht keinen Spass. Es macht keinen Spass alle Mobs hinter den DDs aufzusammeln. Es macht keinen Spass Spott auf CD zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



finde ich gut, sollte mehr deiner Sorte geben. Durchrushen macht eh am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Das ist manchmal recht interessant zu beobachten, wenn man DDs gleicher Klasse vergleicht, wobei der eine 10% mehr Schaden macht als der andere, dafür aber 100% mehr Heilung frißt.


der dd mit 10% mehr schaden hat gewusst wie die mechanik arbeitet/ob die heiler alles schaffen oder nicht/sich evtl noch selbst geheilt und dementsprechend seine hauptaufgabe erfüllt, während der andere dd übervorsichtig spielt & dementsprechend seine aufgabe nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Squidd (4. November 2010)

mimimimi


----------



## Anloén (4. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> finde ich gut, sollte mehr deiner Sorte geben. Durchrushen macht eh am meisten Spaß.



Nur um das nochmal kurz klarzustellen. Durchrushen macht MIR nicht den meisten Spaß. Ich mache das höchstens als Kompromiss, weil ich keinen Bock auf die Heulerei von den Leuten habe.


----------



## Lornorr (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Kitzuina, oder?
> Die Rechtschreibfehler gleichen sich.



made my day :-)


----------



## dilgarr (4. November 2010)

erlich weiss ich nicht was du hast?
wenn ich tank bin und jemand anders pullt dann wart ich bis er vom mop umgehauen wird.und gut ist .
meistens helfen ansagen .z.b:ich pull sonst keiner!
ich geh gern innis und hab alle klassen da auch durch.und natürlich findet man da auch deppen.egal welche klasse und skillung.
selbst wenn du kein tank mehr spielst wirsts nicht besser.
trozdem in den letzten 10 innis hab ich 2 mal gedacht h mein gott so ein penner.
in den restlich lief es super.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> der dd mit 10% mehr schaden hat gewusst wie die mechanik arbeitet/ob die heiler alles schaffen oder nicht/sich evtl noch selbst geheilt und dementsprechend seine hauptaufgabe erfüllt, während der andere dd übervorsichtig spielt & dementsprechend seine aufgabe nicht erfüllt.


Nein, das zeigt einfach nur, daß der eine DD nur an Recount denkt und weder daran, daß er die Heiler überstrapaziert, wodurch an anderer Stelle vielleicht jemand stirbt, weil für den dann keine Heilung mehr übrig ist, noch daß er ein zu hohes Risiko eingeht. Denn ob er überlebt oder nicht, liegt eben nicht an ihm, sondern daran, ob die Heiler grad Zeit haben, ihm den Arsch abzuwischen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß solche DDs gerne, vor allem bei neuen Bossen, wo alle erstmal üben müssen, bis sie alles raus haben, über den Jordan gehen und somit die Versuche versauen, aber nichts dazulernen, weil sie das ja noch nie konnten. Erst wenn es bei den anderen dann richtig sitzt, überleben auch diese DDs, weil die Heiler dann doch Routine und Zeit haben, ihre Fehler auszubügeln.
DD sein ist nicht nur, zwei-drei Knöpfe drücken. Aber für 90% der DDs ist das irgendwie leider doch. Und dann bilden sie sich auch noch viel darauf ein, daß sie ihre drei Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken können und vielleicht auch noch aufgrund eines tollen PCs im Recount ganz oben stehen...


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2010)

Zur Zeit baucht man eh keine Tanks mehr in den HC Inis ^^

Muss ne total neue Erfahrung für die Tanks sein, nicht mehr als Diva behandelt zu werden.
Macht ein Tank mimimi sonst leave ich, kommt als Antwort: MACH DOCH!
Das ist doch der Punkt, wo sich die Tanks aufregen... zur Zeit haben sie einfach keine Sonderbehandlungsrolle mehr.
Während früher die Ganze Grupe kuschte und dem Tank nachrannte, ihm nie wiedersprach und slebst bei Ninjaloot net stänkerte aus Angst, 15 min auf einen neuen zu warten, gibts jetzt einfach nen Kick und die DDs machens ohne den Tank... und das mit Erfolg.



Gönnt es uns DDs... sobald Cata da ist, könnt ihr wieder Divas spielen, für welche die ganze Gruppe kuscht.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (4. November 2010)

Mach das beste draus -> Sprech dich mit dem heal ab und lass die dds ganz einfach verrecken

So long..

less qq more pew pew


----------



## Shabuki (4. November 2010)

naja, ich habe als tank gelevelt von 1 auf 80 weils mir spass macht auch mal in ein lager von gegnern reinzurennen und net bei 3 viechern zu verrecken, wie bei anderen erinnert man sich sicher noch dran, gnoll lager kamen dann so 4 - 5 viecher an und die meisten sind dran verreckt, oder als tank später bedrohung von oben zu machen (!) alleine fetzt schon.

aber zurück zum thema: manche dds bilden sich auch viel zu viel ein, einuge heiler sind extrem hochnäsig ( denken nur ans farmen statt ans heilen)
wird zeit das wieder mehr auf zusammenspiel geachtet wird. Am besten wäre es mit cata wenn der dd einmal aggro hat gleich geonehittet wird, das würde er sich dann nächstes mal genauer überlegen


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Natürlich haben auch Tanks mit T10 Probleme, wenn die DDs Schaden machen, bevor der Mob am Tank ist, so daß dieser draufhauen kann, wenn die DDs dem Tank auch ansonsten keine Hundertstelsekunde Spielraum lassen und wenn DDs ihre Klasse einfach nicht unter Kontrolle haben. Und dann wird noch so getan, daß der DD ja nichts dafür konnte, daß er eben vier Krits in Folge hatte.
> Gute DDs, also wirklich wirklich richtig richtig gute, kratzen an der Aggro des Tanks, aber nicht darüber. Sie haben immer soviel Abstand, daß ein Krit noch reinpaßt und wenn nicht, *machen sie etwas anderes*, bis es wieder paßt. Aber richtig gute DDs vermeiden ja auch den hereinkommenden Schaden, anstatt nur auszuteilen. Das ist manchmal recht interessant zu beobachten, wenn man DDs gleicher Klasse vergleicht, wobei der eine 10% mehr Schaden macht als der andere, dafür aber 100% mehr Heilung frißt.




Ich als katze lasse einen tank auch antanken wenn ich ihn nicht kenne(weil ich nicht weiss ob er gegenhalten kann oder nicht)
Aber wenn ich schon 5 sekunden antanken lasse und nach dem 2.ten tastendruck dann die aggro hab (ja meine blutungen ticken halt so 8-10k)
und was soll ich machen wenn noch nicht mal ducken meine aggro nicht genug runterdrückt. da bleibt mir auch nur weg vom mob und nix machen was dann aber auch nix nutz da ich wenn ich wieder drauf gehe nach 2 sek wieder aggro habe. Also nur noch autohits oder wie. oder 1 mal bluttung drauf und weggehen und warten bis er tod ist? Dann mache ich lieber full DMG auf den boss der dann eh in 1-2 minuten liegt oder geh in tankgestalt und lass auf mich draufprügeln bis der tank wieder seine aggro zurück hat.


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2010)

Schurke und Jäger dürfen nun mal munter drauf kloppen ^^


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zur Zeit baucht man eh keine Tanks mehr in den HC Inis ^^
> 
> Muss ne total neue Erfahrung für die Tanks sein, nicht mehr als Diva behandelt zu werden.
> Macht ein Tank mimimi sonst leave ich, kommt als Antwort: MACH DOCH!
> ...


Alles falsch. Denn durch euer Verhalten, und das nicht erst seit WotLK, auch schon vorher, sorgt ihr selbst dafür, daß sich Tanks abkapseln oder wie du es nennst, Diven spielen.
Als mein Paladin noch Bergbauer und Kräuterer war, haben mir so viele DDs das Zeug weggeschnappt, während ich den Mob, der daneben stand, versucht habe, umzuhauen, was damals als Tank noch länger dauerte. Da hat sich auch keiner gedacht: "Och, gönn ich mal dem Tank die Blume.". Ne, meistens kamen dann auch noch dumme Kommentare oder man wurde einfach nur ausgelacht. Oder man mußte einen bestimmten Mob für einen Quest umhauen. Hat sich alles um den herum erstmal geschnappt, damit der Weg frei ist, und plötzlich kommt ein DD aus der Versenkung, schnappt sich den Questmob, Lolt oder Roflt den Tank an und verschwindet wieder. Wo ist deine Entschuldigung für solches Verhalten?

Ansonsten wollen wir keine Sonderbehandlung. Wir wollen lediglich das Gleiche, was die DDs auch wollen: Das machen, wozu wir da sind und dabei Spaß haben!
Aber genau das wollen uns die DDs nicht zugestehen, genau wie damals die Blumen.

Und dadurch, daß ihr die Tanks jetzt so sauer macht, wird es mit dem Addon wohl so kommen, daß wir auf jeden DD, der nicht richtig spielt, sofort verzichten werden. Bei WotLK mußten wir uns das lange genug antun.


----------



## Baltusrol (4. November 2010)

@TE

Im Grunde sollten Leute mit einer Ausrüstungsstand von durchschnittlich 264 und höher direkt bei betreten der Instanz den möglichen Loot auswürfeln und ihr Punkte erhalten. Damit wäre sicherlich vielen geholfen )

Aktuell auch nur im Ansatz zu erwarten das ein frischer bis mid-geared Tank auch nur ansatzweise hier Aggro gegenhalten kann ist vermessen. Es sei denn der DD spielt sich meiste Zeit den Füßen - das wiederum würde
bedeuten das man für die Instant anstatt 5-10min +30min braucht. Soviel Zeit und Aufwand mag keiner mehr betreiben.

Seit mindestens einem halben Jahr sind alle klassischen und auch die ICC 5er so dermaßen auf Farmstatus das niemand - aber auch wirklich niemand  - dort  mehr Zeit als unbedingt nötig verbringen will. Man hat teils jeden Boss
50-100x gesehen. Es ödet einfach nur an. Es geht nur um ein paar schnelle Punkte, vielleicht Ruf oder einfach nur um Gold zu farmen.

Wenn der Tank hierbei das schwache Glied in der Kette ist - Pech gehabt - oder, genieße die Show und lauf einfach mit. Die meisten DD´s haben aktuell mehr Life als ein Tank zu Naxx Zeiten - und halten auch fast entsprechend viel
aus. Da aber auch der Schaden exorbitant gestiegen ist sind Mobs i.d.R. nach dem ersten Hit down oder verrecken auf dem Weg zu dem der die höchste Aggro hat. Wenn es bei dem LFG-Tool eine Option gäbe - wollt ihr ohne Tank bzw. Heiler los - 
ich bin mir sicher diese Option würde sehr gut angekommen. Tanken wird dort aktuell überbewertet - Heilung allerdings auch.

Es geht nicht darum frische Tanks zu ärgern sondern es ist einfach egal. Freu dich, denn wenn etwas droppen sollte was Du wirklich gebrauchen kannst ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit es zu bekommen nahezu 100%.

Mit Catalclysm wird sich das wieder ändern.

Cheers


----------



## Sin (4. November 2010)

So wie die DDs momentan einen auf arschig machen, überlege ich mir, ob ich das nicht auch einfach machen soll. Wer tanken will soll tanken, aggro nehme ich nurnoch den Heilern runter, explizit dann, wenn ein DD es mal wieder auf die Aggro abgesehen hat. Wenn ein Jäger bei einem Boss sich binnen weniger Sekunden die Aggro holt und sich nicht totstellt um diese los zu werden, dann darf er sie auch behalten. Wenn die DDs mich anmotzen warum ich keine Aggro halte, kann ich genau so gut gehen. Ich bekomme instant invite, mir tut das nicht weh wenn ich mir fix ne neue Gruppe suche.


----------



## IkilledKenny (4. November 2010)

Also ich spiele mir auch gerade einen Tank hoch, ist nen kleiner Prot Pala auf lvl 50 jetzt 
Also mir macht es aufjedenfall mehr Spaß wenn mal die DDs die Aggro haben weil ich dann einfach mehr zu tun hab. Sonnst baller ich mein Schild in Mob Grp, schwing meinen Hammer und kann dann nur noch warten bis die Mobs tot sind. 
Wenn aber die DDs die Aggro ziehen dann muss ich halt aufpassen und schauen das ich die Aggro wieder bekomme und sie dann auch halte. 
Ich bin auch nicht son Tank der das Motto hat "Wer Aggro zieht darf sie behalten" 
Ich sehe es als meine heilige Pflicht die armen Stofftragenden vor dem sicheren Tod zu bewahren


----------



## aidekhia (4. November 2010)

naja hört sich für mich an als würdest du nur mit pullenden dds spielen(was ja nicht sein sollte), und durch die ganzen rofls und lols einen hass auf dds bekommen hast.

aber man kann nicht das nicht verallgemeinern. Mir ist es auch lieber schnell durch aber darum jetzt selbst zu pullen kommt mir deswegen auch nicht in den sinn. Es gibt halt überall A....löcher die sich drüber lustig machen.

Da regt es mich mehr auf wenn mich ein Ally beim angeln killt >.<
Und war es nicht früher so das man noch mobs tagen konnte, also wenn jemand einen mob angreift auch die beute ihm gehört egal wieviele andere spieler auf den mob hauen?

naja keine lust mehr dreht sich hier eh alles im kreis herum.
Ich geniesse lieber das spiel wie es grad ist und lebe damit. Wenn ich staub fresse, fresse ich halt staub.
Dann schau ich in mein Kampflog und recount an und schaue wer schuld war. fertig


----------



## Lokibu (4. November 2010)

Also erst einmal.. auf die Formulierung kommt es an.. .. durch die vom TE gewählte Formulierung ist es leider ein gewollter Trollthread. 

Zum TE.. es freut mich, dass du noch Spass in den Randominis vermutest, allerdings möchte ich dich leider auf den Boden der Tatsachen bringen, dass diese Inis nicht zum Spaß mehr da sind. Sie dienen lediglich der Befriedigung der Markensammler.  So und nicht anderster.  Und wie üblich heist der Slogan auch hier "So schnell wie möglich eine bestimmte Anzahl von Marken sammeln".  

Ja also wenn Du Spaß haben willst, muss du dir gleichgesinnte suchen.  Das Randomtool ist hierfür nicht geeignet und wird es auch nie sein. 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Muh-Q (4. November 2010)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn du unbedingt was tanken willst pull halt schon die nächste Gruppe und tank die an. Aktuell fällt eh alles in 3 Globals.
JA, für den aktuellen Content würde ich mich als Tank anmelden, nur Blizz denkt immernoch Hexer können nicht tanken.


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Ich glaub das Problem liegt auch im Dungeonfinder... so viele Tank-Krüppel die da rumkrebsen weils halt schneller geht gabs damals nicht. Wie gesagt, dass man vernünftig tanken kann und auch die Aggro behält beweisen tagtäglich viele von euch Tanks. Dummerweise wird man als DD dann immer von diesen Anti-Tanks angemault, nur das geht mir gegen den Strich. 

Mit einem ordentlichen Tank hatte ich noch nie ein Problem, dass ich antanken lasse ist klar und das ich immer zw. 110 und 120% Aggro pendele stört da nie einen - und klar, wenn dann mal 3-4 harte Crits einschlagen zieh ich Aggro - ob ich will oder nicht, damit rechnet der Tank aber weil er eben auch sein Omen sieht und spottet ab - vollkommen normal, dazu ist der Spott ja da. Und hat er den Mob gerade nicht im Blick oder einen CD auf dem Spott gibts bei den meisten DD-Klassen kleinere oh-shit-buttons.

Versucht der Tank mich absichtlich sterben zu lassen, was btw. so gut wie nie gelingt, ist er derjenige, der nicht im Team spielt sondern nur auf SEINE Knöpfchen guckt.

Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter, dummer und egoistischer DD? Weil ich das Maximale, was mit dem jeweiligen Tank eben möglich ist, rausholen will? Die Tanks stört das nicht... eher im Gegenteil, das fördert meiner Meinung nach das Zusammenspiel noch mehr. Wenn einem Tank das zu viel ist sollte er vernünftig Bescheid geben, dann halte ich mich etwas zurück.

---

Und diese Pullgeschichten oder wilde Rumbomberei bevor der Tank in der Nähe ist beziehe ich nicht auf mich... das ist wirklich idiotisch und da kann ich jeden Tank und Heiler verstehen der da auf die Barrikaden geht. Glücklicherweise ist das meiner Empfindung nach eher selten.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2010)

Ich spiel schon ziemlich lange Wow und solche Threads gibts mindestens genau so lang 


Tatsache ist, es gibt genauso Tanks, die einfach die Aggro nicht halten können,
die sich schwerer tun Mobgruppen zu halten,
wie es dd's gibt, die nicht auf ihre Aggro achten, falsches targets bearbeiten oder eigenständig pullen...
Gott sei Dank gibt es aber auch Spieler, die ihre Klasse verstehen und mit ihren Fähigkeiten umgehen können.

Und da es in Wow mittlerweile mehr als 12 (glaub?) Millionen Spieler gibt,
wird man mit Sicherheit jeden dieser Typen irgendwo antreffen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer dir @TE absichtlich den Spielspaß kaputt machen möchte,
sondern das Tank oder dd, wer auch immer spielt keine Rolle einfach ein anderes Level an Equip / Erfahrung und skill haben.



Mein langjähriger Spielkumpel ist leidenschaftlicher Tank
und hat annähernd den gleichen Equipstand, wenn ich mir "einen Spaß machen möchte" kann ich schon versuchen ihm die aggro zu klauen
aber wenn er darauf einsteigt und dieses "Spiel" mitmacht hab ich keine chance ^^

Im Gegensatz, wenn er mich auflaufen lässt, kommt halt der mob und haut mich weg xD



Im Endeffekt halte ich nichts davon,
zu sagen alles dd's sind doof oder der Tank hat kein Plan... gibt nun mal solche und solche Leute,
kommt auf einige Faktoren an und lässt sich nicht so einfach über den Kamm scheren

Denn ohne dd's wären das ziemlich langwierige inis und ohne Tanks wär CC mal wieder angesagt 


so, keine Ahnung warum ich meine Senf jetzt unbedingt dazugeben musste,
aber das wollte ich mir einfach mal von der Seele schreiben ^^


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nein, das zeigt einfach nur, daß der eine DD nur an Recount denkt und weder daran, daß er die Heiler überstrapaziert, wodurch an anderer Stelle vielleicht jemand stirbt, weil für den dann keine Heilung mehr übrig ist, noch daß er ein zu hohes Risiko eingeht. Denn ob er überlebt oder nicht, liegt eben nicht an ihm, sondern daran, ob die Heiler grad Zeit haben, ihm den Arsch abzuwischen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß solche DDs gerne, vor allem bei neuen Bossen, wo alle erstmal üben müssen, bis sie alles raus haben, über den Jordan gehen und somit die Versuche versauen, aber nichts dazulernen, weil sie das ja noch nie konnten. Erst wenn es bei den anderen dann richtig sitzt, überleben auch diese DDs, weil die Heiler dann doch Routine und Zeit haben, ihre Fehler auszubügeln.
> DD sein ist nicht nur, zwei-drei Knöpfe drücken. Aber für 90% der DDs ist das irgendwie leider doch. Und dann bilden sie sich auch noch viel darauf ein, daß sie ihre drei Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken können und vielleicht auch noch aufgrund eines tollen PCs im Recount ganz oben stehen...


ganz tolle leistung. lesekompetenz < 0 irgendwie. es geht gerade darum, dass der dd gewusst hat, dass er es sich leisten kann ohne das dadurch schaden für irgendwen entsteht.
aber gut, ich sehe dass du dir so ein niveau nicht vorstellen kannst.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. November 2010)

Lächerlich.

Über was man sich heutzutage alles aufregen kann..


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> ganz tolle leistung. lesekompetenz < 0 irgendwie. es geht gerade darum, dass der dd gewusst hat, dass er es sich leisten kann ohne das dadurch schaden für irgendwen entsteht.
> aber gut, ich sehe dass du dir so ein niveau nicht vorstellen kannst.



Gibt es eigentlich deine Arroganz und dein Sozialverhalten irgendwo billig im Aldi oder ist das erblich?


----------



## Quietsch (4. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich deine Arroganz und dein Sozialverhalten irgendwo billig im Aldi oder ist das erblich?


du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## Sèv! (4. November 2010)

Ich gehe Heros aus einem Grund : " Dem Spaß"

Das 4k Punkte Cap ist schon ewig voll und Acc. gebundene Sachen hab ich zu genüge auf der Bank.

Außerdem "Warum pulle ich ab und zu mal?" Weil ich es kann! (Barlow <3)
Schurkenhandel auf den Tank und mal Dolchfächer reinspammen geht doch super ;')

Sooft mache ich das auch nicht,weil ich selber (Durch meinen früheren Warrimain)
weiß das es bei manchen Instanzen echt echt ätzend sein kann wenn ein anderer pullt.
Dennoch weiß ich das es an manchen stellen sehr gemütlich für die Tanks ist
nicht pullen zu müssen sondern sich hochschießen zu lassen.


----------



## Ahijad (4. November 2010)

Yes! Echt unterhaltsam hier! *Popcorn nehm*

Versteh ich das richtig..du regst dich auf, dass gut equipte DDs viel Schaden machen und du, mit deinem schlecht equipten Tank, zu wenig Aggro.. oO
Die Instanzen gehn dir auch zu schnell? Lieber 5 Stunden in ein und derselben?

Probleme gibt's -.-


----------



## Rabaz (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> Seit ein paar Wochen hatte ich wieder WoW angefangen zu spielen.....



Aso ich verstehe. Du hast Pause gemacht und nun "tadaaaa hier bin ich". Der Rest der Welt muss nun ebenfalls erstmal wieder zwei Schritte zurückgehen und sich meiner Spielweise anpassen.

Wenn DDs keine Rücksicht nehmen dann nicht, weil sie zu blöd sind, sondern einfach weils derzeit nicht (mehr) notwendig ist. Selbst wenn ich Aggro bekomme von einem mob inner Inze, na dann haue ich den eben alleine runter. Schlechter Stil, ja, aber der Spielfortschritt ist eben so, dass es geht.

Und in 99% der Fälle werde ich als DD nicht dafür "schlecht angesehen", sondern wenn ich immer brav warte, und dadurch meine Aktivität und meine dps in den Keller sinken. Und liebe Leute, einzig und alleine an letzterem werde ich gemessen (und da seid ihr alle selber Schuld) und NICHT daran, ob ich dem tank die Arbeit erleichtert habe.

Und nochwas zu den dps-Zahlen die hier immer kursieren. 6k, 7k und schlimmeres. Offensichtlich spiele ich ein anderes Spiel. Ich mache jeden Tag eine, zwei oder drei, und am Wochenende eine Menge mehr. Seit Monaten. Und vielleicht in jeder zehnten ist MAL EINER dabei der an den 6k kratzt. Mit 4k bis 5k ragt man schon heraus. Die breite Masse, geschätzte 90%, liegen so bei 2k bis 3k. Aber nö hier bei buffed fahren alle locker zweistellig. Hmm komisch.


----------



## tuerlich (4. November 2010)

Wenn ich nur Punkte farme und bei der 79ten Ini einen Tank erwische, der jeden Mob einzeln pullt und Marks setzt, klickts bei mir und enrage. Denn eins habt ihr vergessen! Seit 4.01 gibts keine Tanks mehr! Ich habe 40k life als DD und hau Schaden ohne Ende raus. Wieso sollte ich dann ewig warten? Wenn ich sterbe ist es meine Schuld und wenn nicht, ist die ini schneller vorbei, als der Tank die zweite Gruppe gepullt hat.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> ganz tolle leistung. lesekompetenz < 0 irgendwie. es geht gerade darum, dass der dd gewusst hat, dass er es sich leisten kann ohne das dadurch schaden für irgendwen entsteht.
> aber gut, ich sehe dass du dir so ein niveau nicht vorstellen kannst.


Und du meinst, es spricht für dich und deine Argumente werden schlagkräftiger, wenn du direkt, unsachlich und persönlich wirst, weil... Ja warum eigentlich?

Hast du vielleicht schonmal dran gedacht, daß am Ende folgendes steht: 5 DDs passen nicht auf hereinkommenden Schaden auf, deswegen braucht man einen Heiler mehr. Spätestens dann wirkt sich das Fehlverhalten dieser DDs erheblich negativ auf die Raid-DPS aus. Und spätestens dann erkennt man die, die nur auf ihren eigenen Platz im Recount kucken, aber nicht auf das Teamergebnis des ganzen Raids als Gesamtheit.





tuerlich schrieb:


> Seit 4.01 gibts keine Tanks mehr!


Aha. Aber im Raid, wo du dein tolles Equip herbekommst, brauchst du uns doch trotzdem. Also wiedermal: Nur wenn wir gebraucht werden, weil es die tollen DDs alleine nicht schaffen, sind wir gut genug, um mitspielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Rellin (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?



Weil wir es können.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (4. November 2010)

Also ich finde solang es kein massenwipe gibt is alles ok, besonderst bei den Lowinis 15-50 is es scheiß egal, ich hab ne ini mit 4 leuten gemacht, 3 dds und 1 healer was is passiert? Alles ging prima zur sache, kein wipe und wir konnten die ini letztendlich bezwingen. Ich hasse es besonderst wenn die tanks so paragraphenreiter sind und sich ärgern wenn man ein elite mob pullt obwohl nix passiert. Die tanks meinen sie wären die wichtigesten, Dabei is es der heiler da wie gesagt wir eine ini mit dds und heiler bewzingen konnten.
Bei nur einem Tank wär es schon schwieriger. Jedes mal sind sie dominant und falls jemand anderst paar mal pullt, obwohl keiner stirbt. Leaven sie meist die gruppe dabei können wir die inis allein bezwingen.


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Und nochwas zu den dps-Zahlen die hier immer kursieren. 6k, 7k und schlimmeres. Offensichtlich spiele ich ein anderes Spiel. Ich mache jeden Tag eine, zwei oder drei, und am Wochenende eine Menge mehr. Seit Monaten. Und vielleicht in jeder zehnten ist MAL EINER dabei der an den 6k kratzt. Mit 4k bis 5k ragt man schon heraus. Die breite Masse, geschätzte 90%, liegen so bei 2k bis 3k. Aber nö hier bei buffed fahren alle locker zweistellig. Hmm komisch.


Realmpool Hinterhalt: Eigentlich eher ein ruhiges und besonnenes Pflaster - aber 4-5k DPS haben da eigentlich alle (inkl. der Tanks) in einer 5er hc-ini, es sei denn... sie haben die Schnauze voll und sind auf Autohit eingestellt, frisch 80 oder halt nicht sonderlich gut (was nicht tragisch ist).

So ab 8k hast du dich hier wirklich etwas abgesetzt - und das ist mit den meisten Tanks auch drin.

Wo spielst du?


----------



## MayoAmok (4. November 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Und nochwas zu den dps-Zahlen die hier immer kursieren. 6k, 7k und schlimmeres. Offensichtlich spiele ich ein anderes Spiel. Ich mache jeden Tag eine, zwei oder drei, und am Wochenende eine Menge mehr. Seit Monaten. Und vielleicht in jeder zehnten ist MAL EINER dabei der an den 6k kratzt. Mit 4k bis 5k ragt man schon heraus. Die breite Masse, geschätzte 90%, liegen so bei 2k bis 3k. Aber nö hier bei buffed fahren alle locker zweistellig. Hmm komisch.



An dieser Stelle geht mein Dank an Rabaz. 

Endlich fällt dass mal noch jemandem außer mir auf!


----------



## Odin245 (4. November 2010)

Gehts euch auch so das ihr dieses "Mimimi" nicht mehr hören könnt? 

Ich farm seit 3 Wochen Marken für meinen Pala als Tank - und entweder trifft man kompetente Leute, die Schaden machen, hin und wieder nen Blick ins Omen werfen und WISSEN das es ihre Schuld ist wenn sie zu früh pullen... 
Oder aber man trifft - und das in jeder Gear-Klasse (Sprich AiLvL 200-284 oder auch GS von 4-6k) Spieler - die so wenig Schaden machen das man sich als Tank fragt: "hab ich den Boss jetzt alleine verprügelt?" 

aber auch das ist okay - nicht jeder hat sich mit seiner Klasse schon so angefreundet das er sie so spielen kann wie VOR dem Patch...

Aber sich deswegen andauernd, an allen Ecken und Enden, zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit sich über alles zu beschweren zu jammern und zu rufen"ihr seit ja alle sooooo schlecht und böse"? 
2 Sekunden nachdenken und sich mal kurz überlegen wie man selbst mal angefangen hat... und schon legt sich der Ärger...

 /vote 4 close 

und raus...


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (4. November 2010)

Bei den ganzen mimimi's ständig, macht es doch spaß, ja.


----------



## Darkprincess (4. November 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Lieber TE, (zu 100% nicht ironisch gemeint)
> 
> L2P



Was hat das worüber sich der TE aufregt mit L2P zutun?Eine völlig sinnlose und dumme Antwort...sowas nennt man auch Sparkommentar.

Zum TE,ich kenns....ärger Dich da nicht drüber,wenn die DD's meinen zupullen,renn zur nächsten Mobgruppe und pull diese fertig, und wenn sich jemand aufregt,sag halt das die Aggro seelengebunden ist und gut=)


----------



## MayoAmok (4. November 2010)

Die Ursache ist, dass man in WOW zumeist nichtmehr miteinander, sondern nur noch gegeneinander spielt. 

Die Messwerkzeuge, anhand derer Werte man sich über andere Spieler erheben kann, sind mannigfaltig und lassen sich letztenendes auf schnöde Zahlen zusammenfassen. 

Und das in einem Quietschbunten Comicspiel.


Traurig.


----------



## MagicDragoon (4. November 2010)

@ Phanthera

Erstmal: nicht alle DD´s über einen kamm scheren. Das is nämlich genau so als würdest du sagen, das alle menschen mit anderer hautfarbe schlecht sind. Und das is falsch!

Schonmal dran gedacht das es an deiner Ausrüstungliegen könnte das du die aggro dere nicht halten kannst?
In solchen fällen kannst ja einfach mal beigehen und denen sagen das du net so "pro" gerüstet bist und die sich ein wenig zurückhalten möchten. Klappt bei mir auch.

Und zum Thema was wir DD´s da wollen: ich weiß ja net du spielst, aber in meinem fall geh ich auch kleine inis um mir ein 2. oder auch 3. rüstungsset zuzulegen. Und für sowas sind diese instanzen ja unter anderem auch gedacht.


Für die zukunft also einfach ma weniger heulen und mehr versuchen human mit den leuten in deinen grp zu reden (!)


----------



## Dacyl (4. November 2010)

Eigentlich sind Tanks jetzt schon fast überflüssig für Heros! ich Tank mit meinem Dk aus ner mischung von Tank _und _DD Gear, und ich verliere fast nie die Agro! 
und wenn man mal zu den Low lvl player guckt : 2 Meele 2 Range und nen heal reich völlig!
und wenn du spaß willst geh auf nen RP server mit nen paar Freunden und reg dich darüber auf, das du im *Alten Strathholme* bist und durch die zeit reist... 
aber Post ma Amory link!


----------



## Maxü1 (4. November 2010)

Ich spiel PalaTank und das einzige was mich zur Zeit aufregt sind lowbob Heiler die meinen sie immer ewig looten anstatt mich zu heilen und dann meinen ich mache die ini zu schnell. Soll ich wirkliche jede einzelne Mobgruppe einzeln pullen obwohl ich 5 auf einmal locker schaffe und dann die ini in einem Bruchteil der Zeit schaffe?


----------



## MayoAmok (4. November 2010)

Maxü schrieb:


> Ich spiel PalaTank und das einzige was mich zur Zeit aufregt sind lowbob Heiler die meinen sie immer ewig looten anstatt mich zu heilen und dann meinen ich mache die ini zu schnell. Soll ich wirkliche jede einzelne Mobgruppe einzeln pullen obwohl ich 5 auf einmal locker schaffe und dann die ini in einem Bruchteil der Zeit schaffe?



Ja.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. November 2010)

Zunächst mal sei gesagt, das ich doch recht userfreundlich bin. Für gewöhnlich overnuke ich die Tanks nicht und halte mich trotz hohem Schadenspotenzial doch sehr zurück (Omen ist ein tolles Addon).

Trotzdem gibt es natürlich Fälle, wo ich einfach anders arbeite. Gründe hierfür sind verschiedenste, ich nenne hier mal einige:
- Aggrorennen mit unseren ICC Tanks (Tanks bekannt)
- DPS Wettrennen (meistens unter Absprache mit einem Tank)
- absichtliche Spotts bei schwächerem Tank, damit dieser nicht verreckt, z.B. Flucht HdR wo ich die Doktoren übernehme, die eh nur 3k Schaden machen)
- Tests zu neuen Skillungen (versehentliches Overnuken)
UND
- tankende DDs in nicht heroischen Instanzen zur allgemeinen Erheiterung


----------



## Damodred (4. November 2010)

Immer wieder lustig, die Diskussionen zu sehen. Irgendwie schreiben hier scheinbar hauptsächlich Leute mit Tunnelblick und Scheuklappen. Seht endlich ein, daß es auf allen Seiten Nieten gibt, und das es nciht alleine an "den DD's" oder "den Tanks" liegt.

Diese Verallgemeinerungen, und das gleichzeitige "sich selbst profilieren" und "die anderen schlecht machen" trägt zwar zur Forenunterhaltung bei, aber zum Spielspaß wohl eher nicht xD

Lernresistente DDs sind nunmal genauso vertreten, wie inkompetente Tanks, thats life.

Sieht man doch am Besten an DDs, die jetzt groß erzählen, daß man keinen Tank braucht.....oder an Tanks, die genauso oft davon reden, daß DDs ja eh unnütz sind, weil man als Tank ja soviel Schaden macht.




Ganz ehrlich, Tanks und DDs am jetzigen Stand von 5er HCs zu bewerten ist einfach sinnfrei, vor allem in solchen Diskussionen hier im Forum, weil jeder seine Meinung als das einzig wahre verkaufen will.


----------



## Hubautz (4. November 2010)

Maxü schrieb:


> Ich spiel PalaTank und das einzige was mich zur Zeit aufregt sind lowbob Heiler die meinen sie immer ewig looten anstatt mich zu heilen und dann meinen ich mache die ini zu schnell. Soll ich wirkliche jede einzelne Mobgruppe einzeln pullen obwohl ich 5 auf einmal locker schaffe und dann die ini in einem Bruchteil der Zeit schaffe?



Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Du pullst 5 Mobgruppen, weil du ja so eine coole Sau bist und ärgerst dich dann weil du umkippst? Wenn du auf andere (in dem Fall den Heiler) angewiesen bist, dann schaffst *du* die Ini eben nicht in einem Bruchteil der Zeit. Und looten – naja irgendwie dachte ich immer ,das wäre eine der Gründe überhaupt da hinzugehen.

Ich will dir mal ein Geheimnis verraten: Der Trick beim Tanken ist nicht, so viele Mobs wie möglich zu pullen, da hast du etwas ganz grundsätzliches nicht begriffen.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (4. November 2010)

Erstaunlich, wie einem angeblich ausgelutschten Thema nach wie vor soviel Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Zunächst mal sei gesagt, das ich doch recht userfreundlich bin. Für gewöhnlich overnuke ich die Tanks nicht und halte mich trotz hohem Schadenspotenzial doch sehr zurück (Omen ist ein tolles Addon).
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es natürlich Fälle, wo ich einfach anders arbeite. Gründe hierfür sind verschiedenste, ich nenne hier mal einige:
> - Aggrorennen mit unseren ICC Tanks (Tanks bekannt)
> ...


Endlich mal ein guter Beitrag eines DDs. 

Vor allem folgender Punkt gefällt mir:



> - absichtliche Spotts bei schwächerem Tank, damit dieser nicht verreckt, z.B. Flucht HdR wo ich die Doktoren übernehme, die eh nur 3k Schaden machen)


Derartiges machen in der Tat nur die wenigsten DDs. Dazu zählt auch, wenn bei Valithria irgendein Add den Tanks entwischt ist und auf einen Heiler will. Wirklich gute DDs ziehen da gezielt Aggro und sagen sofort dem Tank bescheid. Aber das machen viel zu wenige. Die meisten DDs kriegen soetwas wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht mit, oder zu spät.


----------



## Tomratz (4. November 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Und nochwas zu den dps-Zahlen die hier immer kursieren. 6k, 7k und schlimmeres. Offensichtlich spiele ich ein anderes Spiel. Ich mache jeden Tag eine, zwei oder drei, und am Wochenende eine Menge mehr. Seit Monaten. Und vielleicht in jeder zehnten ist MAL EINER dabei der an den 6k kratzt. Mit 4k bis 5k ragt man schon heraus. Die breite Masse, geschätzte 90%, liegen so bei 2k bis 3k. Aber nö hier bei buffed fahren alle locker zweistellig. Hmm komisch.



Endlich mal einer der es ausspricht.

Ich wunder mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, wo denn die DD's bleiben, die "nur" 3-4 K dps machen, gibt es 
denn keine Spieler mehr mit einem Penisscore < 5K?

Mit meinem Retri, der um die 5K Penisscore hat, mach ich halt grad mal zwischen 3 und 4 K, weil ich gar nicht
dazu komme, meine Holypower aufzubauen und dann zu nutzen, weil die Mobs schon vorher liegen.  

Trotzdem ist mir durchaus in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen, dass ich sogar damit manchem Tank die Aggro
klaue, was aber meistens nicht soooo schlimm ist, schliesslich steck ich ja auch in ner Dose und halt einiges
aus.


----------



## Nerohilde (4. November 2010)

Das ist mal ein Wahres Wort!

Je mehr die DDs überequipt sind, desto mehr spielen sie wilde Sau, desto weniger interessiert sie der Tank und desto ignoranter werden sie. Mit maximal Naxx-Equip liefen die Instanzen noch ganz anders ab. Da wurde nicht gedrängelt bei der kleinsten Verzögerung. Da wurde nicht gepullt und auch auf Aggro wurde noch halbwegs aufgepaßt. Doch je einfacher etwas wird, desto schlechter werden die DDs, was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Sie sehen nur sich und Hauptsache sie haben kurz ihren Spaß und sind schnell wieder aus der Instanz raus. Vor allem der Tank ist dabei völlig egal. Auch das ist ein Grund, warum so viele Tanks nicht mehr mit Randoms losziehen. Wenn man sich in 9 von 10 Instanzen über irgendetwas ärgern muß, dann bleib ich lieber einfach in Dalaran stehen und quatsche mit Bekannten, als mir das anzutun. Zuletzt durfte man ja nichtmal in Ruhe durchbuffen und sich kurz den Heiler ansehen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß DDs oft "vergessen haben", daß auch sie etwas buffen können oder Brunnen und Tisch stellen. Meistens mußte man nachfragen. Und während dann die betreffene Klasse Brunnen oder Tisch stellte, pullte einer der anderen DDs bereits. Aber meinst du, die DDs denken mal darüber nach, wo dabei der Spaß für den Tank bleibt? Scheinbar dürfen wir keinen haben. Wir haben unsere Aufgabe zu erledigen, wenn die DDs das ohne uns nicht können. Und ansonsten haben wir die Klappe zu halten. Denn wenn man mal was sagt, wird man auch noch vollgeflamed. Und so bin ich seit geraumer Zeit dann doch auch einer der Tanks, die keine wartende Gruppe von vier Leuten im Dungeonfinder erlöst. Denn wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe, will ich da vernünftig spielen und auch meinen Spaß haben. Und das geht mit mir ganz ohne langsam durch die Instanz durch zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber so, wie sich neun von zehn DDs seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aufführen, kann ich jeden Tank verstehen, der da keinen Bock drauf hat. Die erste Quittung haben die DDs ja schon bekommen. Die Wartezeit könnte nur halb so lang sein, wenn die Tanks mehr Spaß an den 5er Instanzen hätten. Aber das realisieren auch nur die wenigsten.




gut das einer das mal so ausspricht und sieht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackout1091 (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst



sehe ich auch so


----------



## Onenightman (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also:
Warum gehen die dds nicht als Tank rein?
Ganz einfach schonmal einen Schurken gesehen der Platte trägt und ein Schild? Nein! Warum? Weil es eine Reine dd klasse ist.
Warum du keine Aggro hast?
Auch mal wieder ganz einfach du brauchst bessere Rüstung und vielleicht hast du auch falsch geskillt oder setzt falsche fähigkeiten ein.
Was wollen die 6-7k dds noch in den Inis?
Also das ist wohl eine Frage die nicht beantwortet gehört da sie so einfach wie auch simpel ist.
Dennoch beantworte ich sie dir:
das Lösungswort lautet:
Gerechtigkeitspunkte.
Warum sie aus lust und laune pullen nun gut da muss ich dir recht geben doch manche tuen dies auch weil es ihnen zu lange dauert.


----------



## pie (4. November 2010)

Aja genau also sollen die sich lieber als tank anmelden und die gruppe wipen nvm echt ey denk mal nach vorallem sind die dds schuld das die eben das cap vollkriegen wollen hilfe ich hab nen dd in der gruppe der aggro zieht. Ist schon immer so gewesen am ende eines addons war nie anderst vorallem bei dem prepatches oder haste bc - Wotlk prepatch nen retri ohne aggro gesehen.

tut mir leid wenn du nen problem damit hast das die dds aggro kriegen aber im moment und damit meine ich denn aktuellen stand hast du kein recht dich zu beschweren weil es jeder tut ob da nu t10 oder t7 hintersteckt.


----------



## iTube (4. November 2010)

Und was nützt dir das jetzt hier rumzuflamen?

Da musst du schon die Nasen in deinen Inis fragen und nich einfach ein thread erstellen.


----------



## Lysozyma (4. November 2010)

Macht es doch einfach so, daß Ihr im /1 oder /2 nach low equippten 80ern sucht, dann habt ihr das Problem nicht mehr... /irnoie off


----------



## Muh-Q (4. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Realmpool Hinterhalt: Eigentlich eher ein ruhiges und besonnenes Pflaster - aber 4-5k DPS haben da eigentlich alle (inkl. der Tanks) in einer 5er hc-ini, es sei denn... sie haben die Schnauze voll und sind auf Autohit eingestellt, frisch 80 oder halt nicht sonderlich gut (was nicht tragisch ist).
> 
> So ab 8k hast du dich hier wirklich etwas abgesetzt - und das ist mit den meisten Tanks auch drin.
> 
> Wo spielst du?



Hinterhalt, Destro mit 6k DPS zur Stelle


----------



## Minorjiel (4. November 2010)

Hallo lieber TE,

so ist das nunmal. Aktuell wird der Tank halt nur noch für die Bosse benötigt. Schreibe Dor doch ein Makro, mit dem Du auf diesen Umstand hinweist. Dann machst Du nur ordentlich schaden und schmeißt den Abspotten-Knopf aus der eine Aktionsleiste. Du wirst überrascht sein, dass es niemanden auffallen wird und Ihr die Ini trotzdem heile überstehen werdet....den wenn der Heiler so gut wie der DD ist, dann gleicht der das im Schlaf aus. Und warum sollte nun eine ordentliche Truppe sich selber ausbremsen, damit der Tank ganz konventionell und "vernünftig" spielen kann...und als einziger seinen Spaß hat?

Die Quintessenz ist: Andere Umstände --> andere Spielweise.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass Du mit Cataclysm Deinen Spielspaß zurückbekommen wirst und wieder der wichtigste Mann in der Truppe bist!


----------



## ÜberNoob (4. November 2010)

thetob schrieb:


> Die armen dd´s machen sie zu wenig schaden is mist und machen sie !!zuviel!! is auch mist! Tja was nu??



Es gibt 2 Sorten Tanks, 

Die denen es Spaß macht zu tanken
Das sind die, die's ärgert, wenn jemand Aggro zieht 
Die die sich nie darüber beschweren würden, das jemand ZUWENIG damage macht.
Die die schauen, ober der Heiler evtl grad trinkt

und 2ten die Sorte, die eigentlich garkeinen Bock mehr hat, weder auf's Spielen noch auf's Tanken. 
Die einfach nur noch mehr Marken wollen, die es ankotzt das man dafür in die "scheiss ini muss". 
Die am liebsten schon wieder draussen wären wenn sie reinkommen. 
Die Sorte motzt immer, das zu wenig dps kommt, selbst bei 6-7k pro DD
Das sind die, die nur noch in die Mobgruppe rennt, einmal Donnerknall macht, und dann auch schon weiter zur nächsten Gruppe hechtet.
Die denen DDs am Arsch vorbei gehen, und die nicht im Traum dran denken, mal zu schaun wie weit der Heiler ist.
Man erkennt sie meist daran, daß nur ihr Ego grösser ist als ihre Ignoranz. 
Bei mir persönlich erzeugen sie Brechreiz


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2010)

@TE: reg dich ned auf, so ist WoW nunmal (geworden).
Gibt auch genug Tanks, die arschig unfähig und so weiter sind.

Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung:
Es gibt zwei Arten von Tanks und zwei Arten DDs.
Tank 1: der ordentliche, der spielen kann, es auch tut
Tank 2: der nervige, ders nicht kann oder will
DD 1: der ordentliche, der spielen kann, es auch tut
DD 2: der arschige, der halt alles macht, worüber man sich so aufregen kann.

Tja WoW ist keine Mathematik. - mal - ergibt hier leider kein +


----------



## ÜberNoob (4. November 2010)

Nerohilde schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Wahres Wort!
> 
> Je mehr die DDs überequipt sind, desto mehr spielen sie wilde Sau, desto weniger interessiert sie der Tank und desto ignoranter werden sie. Mit maximal Naxx-Equip liefen die Instanzen noch ganz anders ab. Da wurde nicht gedrängelt bei der kleinsten Verzögerung. Da wurde nicht gepullt und auch auf Aggro wurde noch halbwegs aufgepaßt. Doch je einfacher etwas wird, desto schlechter werden die DDs, was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Sie sehen nur sich und Hauptsache sie haben kurz ihren Spaß und sind schnell wieder aus der Instanz raus. Vor allem der Tank ist dabei völlig egal. Auch das ist ein Grund, warum so viele Tanks nicht mehr mit Randoms losziehen. Wenn man sich in 9 von 10 Instanzen über irgendetwas ärgern muß, dann bleib ich lieber einfach in Dalaran stehen und quatsche mit Bekannten, als mir das anzutun. Zuletzt durfte man ja nichtmal in Ruhe durchbuffen und sich kurz den Heiler ansehen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß DDs oft "vergessen haben", daß auch sie etwas buffen können oder Brunnen und Tisch stellen. Meistens mußte man nachfragen. Und während dann die betreffene Klasse Brunnen oder Tisch stellte, pullte einer der anderen DDs bereits. Aber meinst du, die DDs denken mal darüber nach, wo dabei der Spaß für den Tank bleibt? Scheinbar dürfen wir keinen haben. Wir haben unsere Aufgabe zu erledigen, wenn die DDs das ohne uns nicht können. Und ansonsten haben wir die Klappe zu halten. Denn wenn man mal was sagt, wird man auch noch vollgeflamed. Und so bin ich seit geraumer Zeit dann doch auch einer der Tanks, die keine wartende Gruppe von vier Leuten im Dungeonfinder erlöst. Denn wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe, will ich da vernünftig spielen und auch meinen Spaß haben. Und das geht mit mir ganz ohne langsam durch die Instanz durch zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber so, wie sich neun von zehn DDs seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aufführen, kann ich jeden Tank verstehen, der da keinen Bock drauf hat. Die erste Quittung haben die DDs ja schon bekommen. Die Wartezeit könnte nur halb so lang sein, wenn die Tanks mehr Spaß an den 5er Instanzen hätten. Aber das realisieren auch nur die wenigsten.
> 
> ...



100% Quote, weil 100% deine Meinung.

Vielleicht raffen sie's ja irgendwann, wenn sich im Finder gar keine Tanks mehr einfinden. Meine beiden jedenfalls gibt's im Finder nicht mehr


----------



## KimbXXli (4. November 2010)

klassischer mimimi therad...
Btt: ich als DD farme die alten hc´s ab um zB punkte zu bekommen... und andere evtl erfolge für den drachen...
erst neulich suchten wir nurnoch nen tank für ne hc, haben kein gefunden also schmeiß ich zorn der gerechtigkeit rein und ging ohne probleme..
warte nur ab, ab cata wirst du ohne tank nichtmal die erste gruppe überleben in 5er dungeons.. also heul nit rum.. von solchen threads gibts shcon mehr als genug!


----------



## Apyrael (4. November 2010)

Ich empfehle allen, die sich über die momentane Situation aufregen, einfach die Füße stillzuhalten und bis nächsten Monat zu warten. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und das alte Gruppenspiel wird wieder benötigt werden. Bis dahin heißt die Devise: Ruhe bewahren!
Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich mit meinem Warri auch nicht mehr in den normalen Inis zurückhalte, wenn ich als DD unterwegs bin. Wofür denn auch? Die Mobs fallen so schnell und machen so wenig Schaden, dass es sich ohnehin nicht lohnt zu warten bis der Tank meine Aggro halten kann - bis dahin ist der Mob nämlich tot. 
Bin ich selber als Tank unterwegs und einer der DD's zieht Aggro, dann spotte ich halt und gut, bis er wieder Aggro gezogen hat ist der Mob nämlich wieder nur eines - tot-. 
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, wenn Leute mit einem Durchschnitts-Itemlevel von 264 und mehr in eine 5er Instanz gehen, in der 200er Teile droppen, dann nur um Punkte oder Gold zu sammeln. Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass man dabei auf Leute trifft, die schlechter ausgestattet sind als man selbst - Schön für die letzteren! Sie brauchen sich keine Gedanken darum machen, dass sie ein Item nicht bekommen, ganz einfach weil die anderen es in der Regel nicht mehr brauchen. Sie sparen massig Zeit und schaffen in kürzerer Zeit mehr Instanzen, wenn sie denn wollen. Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass eine Instanz mehr Spaß macht, weil man 1 Minute länger auf jede Mobgruppe einprügeln muss, bzw. das der Anspruch der Instanz steigt, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, der WotLk-Anspruch der Instanzen ist/war mehr als gering. Wenn man heute bequem durch die 5er Heros rennen kann, ohne einen echten Tank oder auch Heiler zu benötigen, dann liegt das in erster Linie daran, dass der Ursprungscontent eben nicht mehr für die Endcontent-equippten geeignet ist.
Wir befinden uns am Ende eines Addons und an der Schwelle zu einem neuen, also Ruhe bewahren. Ab dem 7. Dezember kann wieder jeder zeigen was er kann


----------



## Gnorfal (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint ) ->Randnotiz 1
> 
> WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Der wievielte Thread zum Thema "Rabäääh, Tanken macht keinen Spass mehr, ich bring erst die DD und dann mich um" ist das jetzt?
3 Aggrotasten wirst Du wohl noch drücken können oder?

Uninteressant, überflüssig & sinnfrei dieser Thread.

Nachtrag: Das Spiel heisst übrigens World of WARCRAFT und _nicht_ *World of Sanftcraft*, *World of Heulcraft*, *World of Habsnichteiligcraft* oder *World of Tankcraft*.
Ich tanke morgens mit meinem DK auch, weil ichs eilig hab: Wenn ein DD die Aggro hat: kann er sich gern eintüten zum mitnehmen. Aber das ist bei meiner Art des tankens eher seltener der Fall...

so long


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verallgemeinerung ist böse und schlecht.
Nicht jeder DD klaut Bedrohung (Ich zähle mich nicht zu den "Dieben")!

/reportet wegen: Keine Diskussionslage, 1000mal durchgekaut,beleidigung und Flamewarchance zu 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Ahijad schrieb:


> Yes! Echt unterhaltsam hier! *Popcorn nehm*
> 
> Versteh ich das richtig..du regst dich auf, dass gut equipte DDs viel Schaden machen und du, mit deinem schlecht equipten Tank, zu wenig Aggro.. oO
> Die Instanzen gehn dir auch zu schnell? Lieber 5 Stunden in ein und derselben?
> ...





es ist nicht nur die aggro, und tut mir leid dass ich nicht wie die anderen in icc rumhängen kann, weil ich genug zu tun habe. ich spiele das spiel um mal abzuschalten von dem stress was ich den ganzen tag habe, ein grund warum ich nicht in raids gehen. Aber man kommt on will paar inis machen, und die sind für den arsch, nur weil paar deppen hier meinen tank zu spielen. Ich hab keine lust dämlich in die ecke zu stehen und zuzuschauen wie anderen meine arbeit erledigen. wozu spiel ich den ein tank wenn mich keiner tanken lässt? wozu hat blizz dd´s, dd´s, heiler, heiler, tank, tank sonst genannt? und ehrlich gesagt seit wann braucht man 5 std für eine ini? das hab ich noch nie gehabt


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Aso ich verstehe. Du hast Pause gemacht und nun "tadaaaa hier bin ich". Der Rest der Welt muss nun ebenfalls erstmal wieder zwei Schritte zurückgehen und sich meiner Spielweise anpassen.
> 
> Wenn DDs keine Rücksicht nehmen dann nicht, weil sie zu blöd sind, sondern einfach weils derzeit nicht (mehr) notwendig ist. Selbst wenn ich Aggro bekomme von einem mob inner Inze, na dann haue ich den eben alleine runter. Schlechter Stil, ja, aber der Spielfortschritt ist eben so, dass es geht.
> 
> ...




auf mich rücksicht nehmen? nee nur auf die tanks. wozu gibt es den tanks, wenn dd´s tank spielen. und wie schon mein satz oben sagt wenn ich mal einen tank spiele, ich spiel meistens heiler und sehe wie sich tanks aufregen, deswegen


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Rellin schrieb:


> Weil wir es können.




nicht weil ihr es könnt, sondern weil ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als den anderen leuten den spass zuvermießen


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

MagicDragoon schrieb:


> @ Phanthera
> 
> Erstmal: nicht alle DD´s über einen kamm scheren. Das is nämlich genau so als würdest du sagen, das alle menschen mit anderer hautfarbe schlecht sind. Und das is falsch!
> 
> ...




ach also hat das mit dem pullen mit der aurüstung zu tun, aha zwar unlogisch aber ok. und mit dennen zu reden? klar das versuche ich seit wochen, hoffnunglos ist dass, egal ob ich als tank oder heiler unterwegs bin


----------



## Chirogue (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Solang niemand in der ini stirbt is doch alles gut



/push


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Der wievielte Thread zum Thema "Rabäääh, Tanken macht keinen Spass mehr, ich bring erst die DD und dann mich um" ist das jetzt?
> 3 Aggrotasten wirst Du wohl noch drücken können oder?
> 
> Uninteressant, überflüssig & sinnfrei dieser Thread.
> ...




nee tut mir leid aber dd spiel ich kaum!


----------



## Chirogue (4. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





EPIC! ^.^


----------



## Gnorfal (4. November 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Rabaz, on 04 November 2010 - 15:11, said:
> ...



Da geb ich Dir bedingt recht: Die breite Masse krebst irgendwo unten rum, ein paar wenige eher oben. Aber selbst wenn man beim Trash in ICC 10 44k dps macht als DK, hat man keine Aggro Probleme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ich in den Random Inis 6k fahre, ist eher selten der Fall. Liegt eher so bei 11-13k, je nach Boss.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Warum meldet hier euch nicht gleich als Tank an?



Weil dann sofort auf buffed ein Thread auftaucht, der heißt "Hilfe, DD's melden sich dauernd als Tanks an!!!!!!!!111einseinself *lolwhine*"...


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> auf mich rücksicht nehmen? nee nur auf die tanks. wozu gibt es den tanks, wenn dd´s tank spielen. und wie schon mein satz oben sagt wenn ich mal einen tank spiele, ich spiel meistens heiler und sehe wie sich tanks aufregen, deswegen



Stimmt. Du warst doch der Heiler, der Leute dazu zwingen wollte, sich zu begrüßen. Kam´ keine Reaktion, sollten sie wenigstens sagen, wie toll sie Deinen Hintern finden. Wurden sonst gekickt oder nicht geheilt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Wenn Du als tank ähnlichen Unsinn veranstaltest, kann ich wild feuernde DDs in Deiner Gruppe verstehen...sie wollen einfach schnell wieder weg und haben Rücksicht auf Deine labile Psyche genommen. Sofort leaven hätte Dir sonst den letzten psychischen Rest gegeben. 


Ansonsten wurde alles gesagt...es ist im mom nicht ausgewogen, die DDs wollen durch und mit dem derzeitigen Equipstand kann selbst ein Priester, Magier oder Hexer problemlos *mittanken* in Inis, weil der Schaden so hoch ist, dass der mob tot ist, bevor er zum Verursacher der aggro den Weg gefunden hat.
Wo es nicht klappt, kann man aus Trotz und als Erziehungsmaßnahme sterben lassen (haha) und...und..und.

Es geht allerdings das Gerücht um, mit cata wären diese Tage - zunächst- vorbei.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## icepeach (4. November 2010)

Ich hab auch meinen alten kriegertwink ausgepackt, tank natürlich...
nach 2 level entnervt aufgegeben. So schnell aggro aufbauen und spotten und hinterherlaufen etc. macht einfach kein spaß.
Ich level jetzt als DD weiter. Dauert zwar länger um in eine ini zu kommen, dafür machts wieder spaß.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir bedingt recht: Die breite Masse krebst irgendwo unten rum, ein paar wenige eher oben. Aber selbst wenn man beim Trash in ICC 10 44k dps macht als DK, hat man keine Aggro Probleme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









nur komisch ist dass ich nicht häufig tank bin sondern heiler und ich nur noch tanks sehe die sich aufregen in der inis, deswegen


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Stimmt. Du warst doch der Heiler, der Leute dazu zwingen wollte, sich zu begrüßen. Kam´ keine Reaktion, sollten sie wenigstens sagen, wie toll sie Deinen Hintern finden. Wurden sonst gekickt oder nicht geheilt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.





na klar weil ich auf "hallo" ein wert lege. ich selbst sage kaum in inis was!


----------



## zwergeromatiko (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Kitzuina, oder?
> Die Rechtschreibfehler gleichen sich.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur banane paranoid.
> 
> Ploing



Gratulation .. hat absolut nix mit dem Topic zu tun, und Rechtschreibfehler ohne Ende sind doch Standart geworden ..


----------



## turageo (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja als Tank auf folgen gehen und neben bei mal essen kochen gehen



Man könnte dem entgegen halten, dass es auf den prozentualen Anteil an DDs zwangsläufig mehr Idioten geben *muss*.
Scheint wohl eher ein Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sein. ;-)

Ich glaube von jeder Rolle in WoW gibt es gute und... "weniger gute" Leute, an die man geraten kann. Ich hatte die Woche
als Tank noch überhaupt keine anstregenden Gruppen, die mich Nerven kosten. Dafür aber als DD zwei mal einen Tank, die
wohl beide nicht so recht wussten, was sie da so treiben. Damit hab ich auch kein Problem, solang man mir das vorm Start
mal mitteilt - ich fahr dann auch gern mal langsamer Schaden.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## schmetti (4. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst



*Ah... das ist ja mal eine Intelligente aussage. Und du bist dann bestimmt auch einer, der in ICC oder auch in jeder anderen Instanz, dem Tank ständig die Agro klaut und sich, nach dem Sterbche, dann beschwert das der Tank ja so schlecht ist. *
*
*
*Bravo du hast was andere nicht haben ^^*


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Round and round and round it goes...
Ich mag meine Irreführung, da kann der Tank noch soviele Probleme haben, die Aggro wird er nicht mehr los


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Gratulation .. hat absolut nix mit dem Topic zu tun, und Rechtschreibfehler ohne Ende sind doch Standart geworden ..



Genial.
Ich wollte mit dem von Dir zitierten post mich erstmal überzeugen, ob ein Verdacht von mir richtig war.
Und dann Dein post unter dem... 
Ich danke.

zu Phantera: tank einfach weiter und starte weiterhin so drollige threads. Hat langsam was.


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Genial.
> Ich wollte mit dem von Dir zitierten post mich erstmal überzeugen, ob ein Verdacht von mir richtig war.
> Und dann Dein post unter dem...
> Ich danke.
> ...





du willst mir was von Rechtschreibung sagen? und dann kannst du nicht mal mein Name richtig ablesen, du bist ja ein Held. Und wie ich schon sagte, ich tanke nicht so viel, bin eher der heiler!


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> du willst mir was von Rechtschreibung sagen? und dann kannst du nicht mal mein Name richtig ablesen, du bist ja ein Held. Und wie ich schon sagte, ich tanke nicht so viel, bin eher der heiler!



Das 2. *h* in Deinem Namen störte mich beim Schreiben iwie. Ich habe eine Tastatur, bei der das *h* eine Abklingzeit hat. Aber Du wirst wissen, was ich meine, bei Dir ist es oft das *m*. 

Dann heile eben weiter. Meinen Segen hast Du!


----------



## Phanthera (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das 2. *h* in Deinem Namen störte mich beim Schreiben iwie. Ich habe eine Tastatur, bei der das *h* eine Abklingzeit hat. Aber Du wirst wissen, was ich meine, bei Dir ist es oft das *m*.
> 
> Dann heile eben weiter. Meinen Segen hast Du!






tolle ausrede, was besseres ist dir nicht eingefallen?


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> tolle ausrede, was besseres ist dir nicht eingefallen?



Doch. Solltest Du den Namen auf einen Panther beziehen wollen, ist ein *h* zuviel. Ich gebe einen Tipp: es ist nicht das zweite.
Aber ich wollte Dir Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten aufzeigen und anregen, die selbständig zu verfolgen. So durch die Blume. Oder das Sträußchen.
Musste mich halt entscheiden, was ich als 1. poste.

Falls das Projekt gescheitert sein sollte :*Asche auf mein Haupt.*
Falls nicht - wie man lesen kann : Gratz! der thread besteht weiterhin.

zum thread/ich gehe kaum mehr Inis random als DD auf 80. Die tanks schwächeln zu sehr. Aber wenn, dann nehme ich immer Rücksicht, wenn ein frischer dabei ist.

Man sollte es nur auch sagen, wenn man *schlechter* equip. ist als tank, oder neu und übt. 
Im Gegenteil - oft rennen die los wie nicht gescheit und man buffed noch, während das Hörnchen vorne den Heldentod stirbt. Dass nicht mal kurz geguckt wird, (egal von wem), wie die Gruppe aufgestellt ist - das ist für mich ein Rätsel dieser Zeit.

my5cents


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> zu Phantera: tank einfach weiter und starte weiterhin so drollige threads. Hat langsam was.



Don`t feed the troll. Nachdem du so ziemlich der einzige bist, der ihn durchschaut hat


----------



## Chillers (4. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Don`t feed the troll. Nachdem du so ziemlich der einzige bist, der ihn durchschaut hat



Seh´das so...ich bin der (Wisch)mop, der cleared, bevor Du und Tikume (->the hackebeil) kommen.
Immer gerne.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (4. November 2010)

Liebe TE ich kann dir echt nachempfinden...Kenne zum einen aus eigener Erfahrung sowas und wenn ich so einige Kommentare hier lese, wird mir ganz anders.
Da wundern sich die DDs noch ernsthaft warum sie 20 min auf eine hero warten müssen weil sich kein Tank findet?


----------



## frufoo (4. November 2010)

solange der healer es wegheilen kann ises doch egal wenn MAL wer anders die aggro hat als der tank. geht auch schneller wenn die dd volles dmg fahren können.


----------



## Alcois (4. November 2010)

Ich würde mich ja als Tank anmelden, ist als Schurke aber leider nicht machbar! Und wenn ein Tank erstmal vor jeder kleinen Gruppe 2 Minuten rumsteht lauf ich da lieber selber mal rein, mach meine CDs an und das wars dann. Ihr dürft mich alle gerne sterben lassen, ich beschwer mich nicht!

PS: wenn du tanken willst such dir ne ordentliche gruppe und meld dich halt nich im tool an


----------



## Mirastor (4. November 2010)

Du kannst dir auch tolle Sprüche zurechtlegen und die DD's sterben lassen wenn sie Aggro ziehn.

"Wer's pullt darfs behalten"
"Wenn dir der Tank zu schlecht tankt, dann skill um, deine Klasse kann das"
"Mal schaun ob du mit dem Gold vom Finder deine Repkosten reinbekommst"
"Jetzt hast du 20 Minuten im Finder gewartet und tankst dann doch.... wie hohl kann man sein?"

Btw: Ich hab 5 Tanks und inzwischen 80% verringerten Nervenverlust durch Flames. Man gewöhnt sich dran ^^


----------



## lokker (4. November 2010)

Ich kann die Aufregung vom TE nicht verstehen. Was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein DD in einer 5er Ini Aggro zieht? Ich spiele selber einen Heiler um zu wissen das die Mobs nun nicht so viel Schaden machen. 
Auch als Tank stört es mich nicht wenn ich mal von nem Mob die Aggro verlier, dadurch ist das Spiel ja wohl in keinster Weise versaut. Da muss man aber schon sehr empfindlich auf so etwas reagieren das man gleich behauptet es wird einem das Spiel kaputt gemacht.
Wenns dich so sehr stört lass sie doch einfach die Aggro behalten und sterben. Man muss sich auch der momentanen Situation anpassen und die wäre im moment einfach das auch ein Furor-Krieger tanken kann.


----------



## Deis (5. November 2010)

Vollkommen - sinnfreier - Tread.

Aber er beschert mir einen Postcount + 1


----------



## Louvre1987 (5. November 2010)

Grüße.

Als erstes wenn ein DD pullt sollten man ihn verrecken lassen oder raus kicken!

Aber zu der aggro, ich erlebe es zu 90% das ich aggro ziehe und das an Singletargets, und wen das der fall ist
dann ganz ehrlich ist der Tank einfach zu schlecht.ich fahre immer voll dmg, dafür bin ich DD und habe mir mein eq erfarmt.
Wofür sollte ich mir besseres eq farmen ? wenn ich doch kein max dmg machen darf ? 
Und da es Tanks gibt bei denen ich keine!! aggro ziehe, ist das meine Bestätigung das die andern Tanks einfach schlecht sind.

Und ja ich spiele auch Tank, und wenn bei mir ein DD aggro zieht, Dann nehme ich sie im wieder ab und gut ist. 
Und heule nicht Rum das er die aggro hatte wen ich sie nicht halten konnte.


( Das ganze versteht sich unter normalen Umständen, spricht Tank pullt und Tank darf auch kurz antanken 3-5 sec geschätzt )


PS: Und sollte jemand ein ganz frischer Tank sein, so sollte er es einfach kurz sagen, und man kann sich etwas zurück halten.


mfg


----------



## Shabuki (5. November 2010)

naja ich spiel ja auch tank und verliere selten mal aggro, meistens wenn unserer dk aus der gilde mitkommt in heroics und der schon einiges an icc equip hat, oder vergessen hat seine blutaura aus zu machen 

und ausserdem hab ich nix an raidequip, ich war ja nichmal  prüfung des kreuzfahrers oder mal naxx oder so. ist alles entweder aus 5ern / heroics oder halt von den markenhändlern. 

und aus einigen post lese ich raus das du ab und zu tankst, ich nehm nicht an das du  pure tank gear dafür hast sondern in dd zeugs versuchst zu tanken

und ich gehöre zu der sorte tanks, denen das zusammenspiel wichtiger ist als ne ini in 10 minuten wegzuhauen, wo man auch mal wartet das der heiler fertiggetrunken hat

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&cn=Elphiel


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. November 2010)

Ich dachte ja, es wäre eine Sie und ich könnte ein Taschentuch reichen. Alles doof, wirklich  Da is das Spiel putt, wenns mal nicht so läuft, wie Herr TE das möchte, hm? Doofe Sache. 
Such dir bitte Bekannte, die dich mit Samthandschühchen anfassen, Rnd is glaub ich nicht so dein Ding. Oder probiers mal mit Spielen, die man Offline spielen kann.
Anscheinend bist du nicht kommunikationsbereit (außer dem Geheule hier im Forum) und/oder kannst dein Selbstvertrauen nicht nutzen. Wenn du tanken magst, dann tanke. Ordentlich. Schließ dich mit dem Heiler zusammen und lass die pösen DDs sterben. Wenn du Heiler sein magst, heil sie einfach nicht. Mein Gott, schwer ist das nicht. Wenn sie nicht sterben, ists doch egal.. Eine Sorge weniger. Besorg dir aber bitte nen dickes Fell, wenn du weiterhin Rnd Heros machen möchtest.

Alles ne Sache des Aggromanagements und der Kommunikation. Ehrlich. (:


----------



## Teebeutelwerfer (5. November 2010)

zwei punkte:

1. wenn ein DD die aggro zieht kann er sie behalten und er soll zusehen wie er damit zurecht kommt. Ich bin zwar kein tank aber wenn ich als Holy Priest gehe stell ich automatisch die heilung ein wenn einer anfängt die mobs zu pullen, na gut ein zwei mal kann mans durchgehen lassen aber wenn ich sehe das es ausartet dann wars das mit Heal. Wie sagte mal Barlow "Jetzt pass mal auf du aushilfspausenclown. Wer die heiler verarscht der läuft" (oder so ähnlich) ^^

und 2. Ich bin nich nur holy sondern hab noch Shadow als sec. specc ergo ich bin dd und ich weiß dann nich warum du , so sieht es für mich zumindest nämlich aus, direkt alle DD's unter einem tepisch kehrst. Ich hab nie probs mit der aggro. wenn ich nen neuling als tank hab und er sagt schon das er noch nich sooooo gut tanken kann dann halt ich mich ja schon zurück mim dmg machen


----------



## dragonfire1803 (5. November 2010)

Louvre1987 schrieb:


> PS: Und sollte jemand ein ganz frischer Tank sein, so sollte er es einfach kurz sagen, und man kann sich etwas zurück halten.
> 
> 
> mfg




Und darauf nehmen eben viele keine Rücksicht. Wenn ich schon sehe das der Tank vieeel schlechteres Equip hat als ich muss ich mit dem dmg zusammenreißen und nicht schon von der ersten Millisekunde losbomben als wenns kein Morgen gibt...Ich habs mit meinem Krieger oft gehabt das ich gerade mal einen Mob anstürmen konnte und bevor ich noch was machen konnte sind die Mobs wegen Kettenblitz usw schon abgehauen. Dann sammel die mal 4er Grp wieder ein wenn jeder DD seinen eigenen Mob angreift und sonst wo hinrennt...Ist das ersthaft das Gruppenspiel was man sich wünscht??? Und meint ihr nicht das dadurch ein Tank der gerade dabei ist sein Handwerk zu erlernen schon vergrault wird? Weil sowas macht kein Spass.
Wenn ich hier sowas höre wie "steht der Tank vor jeder Grp 2 min dann pull ich lieber selbst"...Hört doch mal auf zu übertreiben!!! Teilweise hat man nichtmal 2 sec zum Looten bevor der Shadow die nächsten 3 Grp pullt. Fällt es so schwer sich diszipliniert zu verhalten??? Muss man bei jeder Gelegenheit beweisen das man ja full T10,5 und ach wieviel skill hat??? Es zeugt nicht gerade von Skill wenn man zu doof ist Totenkopf anzugreifen geschweige denn mal antanken zu lassen...Da kann ich dann jeden Tank verstehen der sagt "ist mir zu blöd"...Und dann brauchen die lieben DDs nicht flamen das es mal wieder ach so lange dauert bis ein Tank da ist, weil sie sollten sich vlt mal an die eigene Nase fassen...Weil vlt wollen einige tanks garnicht mehr tanken wegen solcher rowdies.
Das ist ein Multiplayer-Rollenspiel in dem das Grupppenspiel eine wichtige Rolle spielt und einige machen ein Egoshooter daraus und müssen nur ihr Schw... raushängen lassen.
Mein Wunsch mit Cata ist das die den ausgeteilten Dmg der Mobs so stark erhöhen das die ganzen DDs, die da reinrennen wie die Axt im Walde, wirklich mit 1-2 Schlägen übern Jordan gefeuert werden. Dann lernen sie vlt mal was antanken ist und was Aggromanagement ist.
Der TE hat sich über diese Umstände beschwert und wird von scheinbar eben diesen genannten DDs nur geflamet. Da kann ich mich manchmal echt nur fremdschämen was für eine "tolle" Community es geworden ist!!!!!
@ Shabuki: Was meinst du mit der Aussage "...ich nehm nicht an das du pure tank gear dafür hast sondern in dd zeugs versuchst zu tanken" ? Willst du damit sagen das der Aggro-Aufbau besser wäre wenn er full Tankgear an hat? Das ist doch echt quatsch, man kann in DD Equip genauso gut tanken bzw sogar noch besser Aggro aufbauen, die Avoid geht nur dabei flöten.


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Liebe TE ich kann dir echt nachempfinden...Kenne zum einen aus eigener Erfahrung sowas und wenn ich so einige Kommentare hier lese, wird mir ganz anders.
> Da wundern sich die DDs noch ernsthaft warum sie 20 min auf eine hero warten müssen weil sich kein Tank findet?






jep, und wenn sie so weiter machen, können sie jahre noch warten, denn dann gibts gar keine tanks mehr.


----------



## Kankru (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s...



Hmmm, warum sinnlos irgendwelchen Mist machen, wenn man mit seinen Chars HC farmen gehen kann, langweilen und rumstehen? Nein!
Noch n Twink machen? Nee!
Farmen? Nö!
Was bleibt einem dann? HC-Gehen!
Warum zur Hölle soll man mit seinen DDs was anderes machen, als etwas was Spaß macht?
Rumstehen in Dala ist auch sinnfrei.
Nicht jemand vorschreiben was er tun soll, wenn dir ein DD zu sehr abgeht, dann schreib doch was oder versuch ihn einfach sterben zu lassen... ...wo wir zum nächsten Punkt kommen...
Geration WotLk kann zur Zeit kaum mit dem umgehen, was sie im neusten Patch bekommen haben, tanken macht mir momentan keinen Spaß, denn DDs ziehen Aggro - sie sterben aber nicht!
Deswegen mache ich den Mist genauso und gehe als DD in die HCs und ziehe auch Aggro, ich sterbe ja nicht.
Mit Cata wird das hoffentlich anders und CC spielt eine Rolle und AE kannste knicken, wird es so, freu ich mich und tanke wieder.
Was auch gut sein kann, dass generation WotLk trotz der Änderungen weiter macht wie zuvor und damit auch noch gut da steht - sprich DDs sterben immernoch nicht.
Dann werd ich mein WoW abschalten und meine XBOX wieder beanspruchen, FFXIII will auch noch durchgespielt werden!

Wie auch immer, dein Thread ist mimimi, mein Post ist mimimi, abwarten und Tee trinken, aber nicht den Leuten vorschreiben, was sie zu tun und lassen haben! Jeder bekommt was er verdient - früher oder später!

Kleiner Edit aus Heiler-Sicht: Ich freu mich wenn DDs Aggro bekommen und ich heile - dann hab ich ma as zu tun! *gähn*


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja, es wäre eine Sie und ich könnte ein Taschentuch reichen. Alles doof, wirklich  Da is das Spiel putt, wenns mal nicht so läuft, wie Herr TE das möchte, hm? Doofe Sache.
> Such dir bitte Bekannte, die dich mit Samthandschühchen anfassen, Rnd is glaub ich nicht so dein Ding. Oder probiers mal mit Spielen, die man Offline spielen kann.
> Anscheinend bist du nicht kommunikationsbereit (außer dem Geheule hier im Forum) und/oder kannst dein Selbstvertrauen nicht nutzen. Wenn du tanken magst, dann tanke. Ordentlich. Schließ dich mit dem Heiler zusammen und lass die pösen DDs sterben. Wenn du Heiler sein magst, heil sie einfach nicht. Mein Gott, schwer ist das nicht. Wenn sie nicht sterben, ists doch egal.. Eine Sorge weniger. Besorg dir aber bitte nen dickes Fell, wenn du weiterhin Rnd Heros machen möchtest.
> 
> Alles ne Sache des Aggromanagements und der Kommunikation. Ehrlich. (:





ich finde dass immer so richtig witzig dass die leute immer nur von mir reden. Ich hatte nun schon mehrmals gesagt dass ich nicht nur von mir spreche, genau im gegenteil, ich heile ständig und höre wie die tanks immer sauer werden in der ini wenn die dd´s machen was sie wollen. wo geht da denn bitte nicht nach meiner nase?


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Kleiner Edit aus Heiler-Sicht: Ich freu mich wenn DDs Aggro bekommen und ich heile - dann hab ich ma as zu tun! *gähn*





ich heile auch und dürfen die tanks sich nun langweilen?


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ich heile auch und dürfen die tanks sich nun langweilen?



Wenn du so heilst wie Du vorgibst mal zu tanken - erledigt sich die Frage von selbst. Ich tendiere zu *nein.*


----------



## Hank Smith (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nein bin ich nicht, und was dies nun mit der rechtschreibung zu tun? sind wir hier in deutschunterricht



Und wenn wir hier im Matheunterricht, in Chemie oder auf dem Klo wären: Richtig schreiben sollte man IMMER. 

IM Deutschuntericht, nicht in. Meine Güte.

Wenn im Internet auf gross und klein verzichtet wird, dann sage ich ja nichts, mache ich im chat, icq, skype usw. auch, aber warum sollte man falsch schreiben wenn man es richtig kann? Dein Argument ist eines der dümmsten und blödesten, die es gibt, genau wie "sind ja nur im Internet". Na und? Warum sagen das immer alle? Schwachsinn, und nun komm mir nicht wieder einer mit Rechtschreibschwäche. Ja, ich kenne die diese haben, aberzwischen wird die Krankheit einiger als Ausrede für die Faulheit vieler benutzt.


----------



## Kankru (5. November 2010)

lokker schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aufregung vom TE nicht verstehen. Was ist daran so schlimm wenn ein DD in einer 5er Ini Aggro zieht? Ich spiele selber einen Heiler um zu wissen das die Mobs nun nicht so viel Schaden machen.



Das ist es nicht, es gibt viele sehr starke DDs, die mal eben so viel dmg machen, dass der Wutaufbau flöten geht und ziemlich oft der Spot-Button gedrückt wird und der DD weiterhin auf diesem Mob haut, wodurch der Spot sinnfrei ist - der Mob stirbt iwo zwischen DD und Tank.
Eben diese guten DDs machen dem Tank das Leben ehr unfreiwillig schwer.
Bsp: Kollege aus der Gilde - Warri mit Legendary, dmg zwischen 9k und 20k DPS je nach gruppe oder Mob - Mobs sterben so schnell - müssen kaum getankt werden.
Als Tank fühlt man sich da hilflos, man will doch nur seiner Rolle nachgehen und dann keine Wut, weil Mobs zu schnell tot sind.
Das Problem ist einfach nur, dass man als Tank tanken will und bei vielen DDs nicht dazu kommt, das macht keinen Spaß.
Klar ich hab schon vorher mit (z.B. meinem Pala) als DD getankt und bin nur bei Bossen auf Tankspecc gegangen, aber das ist nicht der Sinn vom Spiel oder?

Ich selbst spiele auch alle Tank-Klassen weil ich bis vor kurzem sehr gerne getankt habe.
Am meisten vermisse ich einfach das marken und der Reihe nach abklappern der Mobs (inklusive min. 1 CC).
Blizz will da hin, schenkt aber allen Klassen AE Fähigkeiten... ...aber vielleicht sollten wir uns nur damit abfinden, dass es nicht mehr so wird wie einst und einfach im Strom der Fische schwimmen und
unser intelligentes spielen für andere Spiele aufheben.
Für mich persönlich war BC die Kirsche auf dem Sahnehäubchen WoW.
Das ganze Thema verführt einen stark zum abschweifen.
Ich bin ein guter Tank, halte auch die meiste Aggro, trotzdem ist das aktuelle Tanken kein Spaß, Raids seien mal dahingestellt, aber HCs waren früher trotz Raidgear strukturierter, tank pullt, ggf CC Pull, kein AE wg CCs, Totenkopf, Kreuz, dann abgesprochene Mobs.

Wie auch immer, ich verstehe die Tanks, ich verstehe auch DDs (jeder will erster sein im DMG, AE gehört zum aktuellen Spiel wie CC nicht dazu gehört).
Entweder man mag es (wie viele andere) oder man mag es nicht (ich z.Z.).

Da hilft nur eines für mich - nicht mehr tanken, selber nur noch dmg machen.
Das scheint meiner Meinung nach auch das Problem des Tank-Mangels zu sein!

Und eines noch zum Schluss:
Es macht mich traurig zu sehen, wie Tank-DKs zur Zeit abkacken gegen alle anderen Klassen beim Aggro-Aufbau - Schaden machen sie im Tankspecc aber bei der Aggro zieh ich sie mit Pala Dudu oder Warri locker ab.
Echt schade...


----------



## Kankru (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ich heile auch und dürfen die tanks sich nun langweilen?



Siehe Post zuvor von mir, ich find das auch kacke, dass Tanks nicht ihrer Rolle nachgehen können/dürfen!


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Und wenn wir hier im Matheunterricht, in Chemie oder auf dem Klo wären: Richtig schreiben sollte man IMMER.
> 
> IM Deutschuntericht, nicht in. Meine Güte.
> 
> Wenn im Internet auf gross und klein verzichtet wird, dann sage ich ja nichts, mache ich im chat, icq, skype usw. auch, aber warum sollte man falsch schreiben wenn man es richtig kann? Dein Argument ist eines der dümmsten und blödesten, die es gibt, genau wie "sind ja nur im Internet". Na und? Warum sagen das immer alle? Schwachsinn, und nun komm mir nicht wieder einer mit Rechtschreibschwäche. Ja, ich kenne die diese haben, aberzwischen wird die Krankheit einiger als Ausrede für die Faulheit vieler benutzt.





seit wann ist es im internet wichtig dass man richtig schreibt? eigentlicht gar nicht. und dass mit der schwäche ist keine ausrede!


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wenn du so heilst wie Du vorgibst mal zu tanken - erledigt sich die Frage von selbst. Ich tendiere zu *nein.*





ach wie nennst du dann dass? wenn die tanks in der ecke stehen weil die dd´s machen was sie wollen ( und nun sprech ich wieder nicht von mir)


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> seit wann ist es im internet wichtig dass man richtig schreibt? eigentlicht gar nicht. und dass mit der schwäche ist keine ausrede!



Nein, sicher nicht. Du lernst ja gerade. *seit *richtig, *dass* richtig. Das 1. Also bemühst Dich. Nicht, dass immer alles richtig sein soll, aber es erleichtert eben das Lesen.
Beim tippen passieren immer Fehler, nur wenn man das Gefühl hat, jemand gibt sich keine Mühe und rotzt nur irgendwas hin... da wird man eben ungeduldig.
Deine Zeichensetzung leidet noch arg, da gibt es Diktate 5. Klasse - erstaunlich, was man da lernen kann.

Was ich sagen will...wenn eine Kassiererin im Supermarkt mir nur noch die Sachen durchscannt und weiterschiebt, ohne zu gucken, ob´die Sachen ´runterfallen - lasse ich einen Joghurt oder ähnliches eben fallen.
Es hält auf, aber vielleicht lernt die was -> also die Kassiererin.

Der Vergleich ist absolut schräg, ich weiß, aber denke, für Pantera nachvollziehbar. Ich verzichte auf *h´s*.


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ach wie nennst du dann dass? wenn die tanks in der ecke stehen weil die dd´s machen was sie wollen ( und nun sprech ich wieder nicht von mir)



Ich kenne keine tanks, die jemals in irgendeiner Ecke standen. Du bist halt etwas besonderes.
Irgendwie lustig. Wo spielst Du?


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht. Du lernst ja gerade. *seit *richtig, *dass* richtig. Das 1. Also bemühst Dich. Nicht, dass immer alles richtig sein soll, aber es erleichtert eben das Lesen.
> Beim tippen passieren immer Fehler, nur wenn man das Gefühl hat, jemand gibt sich keine Mühe und rotzt nur irgendwas hin... da wird man eben ungeduldig.
> Deine Zeichensetzung leidet noch arg, da gibt es Diktate 5. Klasse - erstaunlich, was man da lernen kann.
> 
> ...





wie es aussieht bist du in der schule hängengeblieben. aber ich bin dir dafür nicht böse


----------



## MsGhost (5. November 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinen Mage in ne ini geh, lass ich antanken... 2 krit's von mir und hab Aggro.
Gut. Die gegener kamen nie bei mir an.
Ich war neulich als Heiler in HdR und hab immer die ersten 
5 bis 6 sekunden "getankt", weil der 
Dk Tank ( 232er - 251er gear) nicht die Aggro gegen Verjüngung halten konnte.
Dann hab ich ihn schon Dornen gebufft, aber durch das buffen zog ich auch Aggro... 
Ich glaube der Tank hatte einfach kein... guten Tag. *zwinker*
Denn ich hab die anderen DD's auch mehr heilen müssen als den Tank selbst.
Und die waren ähnlich "gut" equipt wie der Tank.


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine tanks, die jemals in irgendeiner Ecke standen. Du bist halt etwas besonderes.
> Irgendwie lustig. Wo spielst Du?






nimms mal wörtlich!und wo ich spiele? wo du nicht spielst ( zum glück )


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nimms mal wörtlich!und wo ich spiele? wo du nicht spielst ( zum glück )



Du musst Deine Angst überwinden. Ansonsten - habe ich mein Ziel erreicht.

Das war mal wieder langweilig...keine richtige Gegenwehr.
Nja, kennt man und trollt sich weiter.

Tüss


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. November 2010)

Ich melde mich aus Prinzip nicht als Tank an da ich theoretisch "nur" DD bin und in manchen Inis doch recht moderater Schaden reinprasselt

Wenn Ich zb TU Hero komme weiß Ich zu99% (ausgenommen Licht des Morgens Tank) Ok.. hier werd Ich Off-Tanken


Nur Ich pulle nicht als DD, da ich lange genug selber getankt habe, Ich bedanke mich brav für die Erdschilder der Schamiheiler, sage dem Tank das er dennoch Gut ist aber die meisten Tanks einem Fury mit ICC25HM Gear schlichtweg nicht gegentanken können. Ich mach einmal Cleaven und schon hab ich fast alle Mobs. Aber selbst WENN ich Aggro ziehen sollte. Spielt das normalerweise keine Rolle da die Mobs nicht länger als 3 Sekunden leben 

Es gibt DDs die sich auf Ihre 9 ~ 10 k overall etwas einbilden und richtige Kotzbrocken sind, Ich mache die auch und bin jemand der andere DDs anscheißt wenn die pullen und sich irgendwie Assozial benehmen (manchmal auch die Tanks. worauf hin die meisten dann die Grp verlassen was aber selbst bei nem Tank kein problem ist da Ich immer noch Tankspeec und Tankgear dabei habe) 

Und was Ich noch in den Heros möchte ? Marken aka JP für Rohsteine oder den blauen Loot für den Vendor um die Repkosten aus den Raids wieder reinzuholen


----------



## Esda (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> wie es aussieht bist du in der schule hängengeblieben. aber ich bin dir dafür nicht böse






Phanthera schrieb:


> nimms mal wörtlich!und wo ich spiele? wo du nicht spielst ( zum glück )



Ich wollte ja eigentlich sagen: 'schön, dass sich der TE wieder am Thread beteiligt!', aber... naja...


----------



## dhorwyn (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ich will dich sehen wenn du noch nicht gut genug equipt bist und die dd´s ihre 6-7 k dps machen, ob du sie dann halten kannst. und es geht hier nicht nur um die aggro zubekommen. wenn man sich als dd anmeldet sollte man sich auch zusammen reisen können und hier nicht tank spielen.



genau aus dem Grund bin ich mit meinem Krieger vorerst als DD angemeldet, weil er kein Equip hat, grad 80 geworden. So ist das Leben, dann geht man halt mal 2-3 Tage als DD rein und hat dann full T10 mittlerweile wenn man will und tankt dann wieder. Und mit meinem Shadow (main) reiß ich mich auch zusammen, oder geh gleich als heiler rein damit die warteschleife etwas kürzer ist


----------



## RedShirt (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> seit wann ist es im internet wichtig dass man richtig schreibt? eigentlicht gar nicht. und dass mit der schwäche ist keine ausrede!





Chillers schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht. Du lernst ja gerade. *seit *richtig, *dass* richtig. Das 1. Also bemühst Dich. Nicht, dass immer alles richtig sein soll, aber es erleichtert eben das Lesen.



*dass* ist falsch.

weil sie auf "das  Argument mit der Schwäche" bezogen wird... also heißt es "das", relativ, nicht "dass".



> Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass das Wort "dass" einen Nebensatz einleitet.
> 
> "Die Lehrerin denkt nicht, dass du ein schlechter Schüler bist.".
> 
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (5. November 2010)

Ich find die ganzen Aussagen lustig die in Richtung: wenn sie Aggro ziehen lass sie doch verrecken lustig .
Den Account hab ich vor 15 Monaten an den Nagel gehängt und selbst da brauchte man für die Heroinis höchstens für die Bosse nen Tank, wenn die Gruppe gut war und zusammen gezockt hat.

15 Monate später müsstet ihr doch alle so unendlich mehr Schaden machen.
Demzufolge gibts für mich nur 2 Szenarien und in beiden sieht der Tank nicht gut aus.
Wenn die Mobs in Heroins tatsächlich DDs unkloppen die Aggro ziehen dann tankst du einfach nur mies. Die andere Alternative ist du tankst gut und wenn die DDs dann Aggro ziehen, sind die Mobs auch kaputt bevor sie ankommen.
In dem Fall kann man sich den Tank auch schenken und du kannst während der Trashmobs Schaden machen. 

Ich persönlich hab dem Tank auch vor den Inis mitgeteilt, dass wenn ich Aggro ziehe auch für den Mob verantwortlich bin. Jeder DD sollte in der Lage sein einen Mob kiten zu können.


----------



## AntvAsh (5. November 2010)

Ich muss mich bei einem Stümper wie Dir sicher nicht rechtfertigen,
warum ich in Inis gehe. Ich weiß, daß Tanken schwieriger geworden
ist, aber wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist, DDs mit hohen DPS von der
Aggro zu halten, dann zeigt das nur, daß Du lieber aufhören solltest
zu flennen und das Tanken üben solltest. Immer sind die anderen
Schuld...


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich find die ganzen Aussagen lustig die in Richtung: wenn sie Aggro ziehen lass sie doch verrecken lustig .
> Den Account hab ich vor 15 Monaten an den Nagel gehängt und selbst da brauchte man für die Heroinis höchstens für die Bosse nen Tank, wenn die Gruppe gut war und zusammen gezockt hat.
> 
> 15 Monate später müsstet ihr doch alle so unendlich mehr Schaden machen.
> ...



1. Ich spiele beide Rollen. Sowohl starker DD als auch Tank. Es gibt aber immer Unterschiede im "verrecken lassen".
Wenn der DD ständig vorrennt, während du versuchst zu tanken, kann man dem DD durchaus mal zeigen, warum er eben kein Tank ist. wenn der DD unabsichtlich pullt oder mal overnuked werd ich n Teufel tun und ihn verrecken lassen.
Als Tank bin ich darauf angewiesen, das die DDs ihren Job AUCH beherrschen. Ich halte zwar viel mehr aus, jedoch bringt das nichts, wenn ich mir die Aggro erst erkämpfen muss, was normalerweise nicht passieren sollte. Zumal mittlerweile auch eigentlich alle Tanks darauf angewiesen sind, Schaden einstecken zu müssen, um Aggro generieren zu können! Wenn der DD also mal vorrennt kann nicht jede tankklasse einfach etwas Schaden machen und sich dadurch die Aggro holen, sondern da muss dann tatsächlich der Spott gneutzt werden, was bei Gruppen nicht soo einfach ist.

2. Tanks werden für heroische Inis wirklich gebraucht. Der Schaden ist für 90% der Spieler zu hoch, als das man da einfach ohne Tank durchlaufen könnte. Es gibt eine Ausnahme: VF...Aber z.B. HdR ohne Tank ist vollkommen unmöglich.

3. Es gibt Fälle, wo auch die stärksten Tanks nicht die Gruppe retten können. Da rennt dann z.B. ein schwacher DD vor, hat die Aggro von 3 Mobs, nutzt AoE Fähigkeiten und man selbst als Bär kann einen Mob zwar spotten, aber bisman genug Wut aufgebaut hat um ihn dann noch zu retten und alle 3 Gegner abzuspotten...


----------



## Scoom (5. November 2010)

lieber ein schlechter dd in einem spiel, als die blamage (ich hoffe, du empfindest das wenigstens so...) seine nicht vorhandenen rl-qualitäten wie rechtschreib- und grammatiksicherheit offen zu zeigen.

mal im ernst, hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber die frage von dir, ob wir hier im (tschuldigung, falsch übernehm ich nix...) deutschunterricht sind, ist schon n bissel erbärmlich. das hier ist zwar 'nur' ein forum für nerds, aber eben auch die öffentlichkeit. wär mir echt n bissel peinlich, mich selbst als bewussten verachter der rechtschreibung zu outen.

denk mal über deine prioritäten nach.

es ist nur ein spiel. wenn dir das geld, das du dafür bezahlst zu kostbar ist und du mit dem faktor eines mmos nicht klar kommst, dass man mit bunt zusammen gewürfelten menschen spielt, die natürlicher weise alle ihre fehler haben, dann hör halt auf mit spielen; zwingt dich ja keiner dazu...


----------



## dragonfire1803 (5. November 2010)

AntvAsh schrieb:


> ...aber wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist, DDs mit hohen DPS von der
> Aggro zu halten, dann zeigt das nur, daß Du lieber aufhören solltest
> zu flennen und das Tanken üben solltest. Immer sind die anderen
> Schuld...



Eben du sagst es, immer sind die anderen Schuld. So wie du jetzt gerade die Schuld auf die Tanks abwälzt. Ich finde das du es dir sehr einfach machst und es nach dem Motto geht "hat der DD die Aggro, hat der tank versagt"...Nur ist das tatsächlich immer so? Es gibt viele Fälle da kann der Tank machen was er will, er kann die Aggro nicht halten...Für das Aggromanagement sind beide Parteien verantwortlich und nicht nur die Tanks und ebenso auch nicht nur die DDs...Der Tank will die Aggro haben und der DD will sie nicht...Dem entsprechend ist es in beider Interesse darauf zu achten das es auch so bleibt.
Ein Beispiel: Ich kannte mal einen Vergelter Paladin der hat, bei einem DK-Tank der den Mob durch Todesmantel pullte, sofort angegriffen noch bevor der Mob überhaupt am Tank dran war inkl Flügelchen und Trinkets...Dieser Pala hat das immer so gemacht und sich ein Spass daraus gemacht wenn die Tanks die Aggro nicht halten konnten.
Nun ist in diesem Fall der Tank ebenfalls schuld oder meinste nicht das der DD es unmöglich gemacht hat vernünftig zu tanken?

Fairerweise muss ich sagen das es aber auch viele Tanks gibt die den Cent nicht wert sind. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es gute Spieler und aber auch schlechte.


----------



## ctullhu (5. November 2010)

ich habe beide seiten erlebt. 
tanks die nicht aggro halten udn dds, die verrecken und dann rummotzen.
im ts tun se das zumeisst mit einem choleratursopran kund, garniert mit worten wie mr. aggrozieher oder kacknoob.

mich amüsiert das, denn im schnitt suchen se nen sündenbock. dabei gilt eigentlich immer die selbe regel:

mitm tank rein und erst mal aggro ziehen, dann mitm dd rauf und aggro im auge behalten.
das war es.

zieht der dd aggro, ist es ok. wer pullt tankt.
überlebt er - ok
stirbt er - ok
whiped die gruppe - wird ihm das erklärt und je nach reaktion (einsichtig, aggro, flamend) geht es mit ihm weiter. wegen nem whipe kicke ich keinen, eher wegen der reaktionen auf einen solchen.

hält der tank keine aggro müssen die dds mehr aufpassen, denn der tank gibt tempo vor.

letztendlich dauert keine ini ewig.

was mich mehr schockiert... ich bin ja eine inisau, selbst die twinks questen kaum, sondern gehen von ini zu ini...

wo nehmt ihr denn immer diese ganzen trottel her ? dieses ewige mimimi... ich habe solche schergen einmal (!!) auf 10-15 inis, je nach ferienzeit und tagesform.


----------



## Long_Wolf (5. November 2010)

Alles eine Frage dessen was vor sich geht...

Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit und ich habe schon immer getankt, z.Z. Bär/Krieger/Blut-DK, und man merkt deutlich welche DDs sich am Riemen reissen können und welche nicht.

Beispiele :

Ich bin als Krieger unterwegs, diverse Inis folgen, und dann kommt ein Destru Hexer der ganz offensichtlich overgeared ist. Ich werde im charge schon von Zaubern überholt, und natürlich ist auch immer wieder AE dabei. Nachdem ich sanft erwähnt habe das es mit dem AE tanken seit 4.01 nicht mehr ganz so töfte läuft flamed er dusslig rum. Da ich den Heiler nicht persönlich kenne warte ich noch 2-3 pulls und erlöse den armen Kerl dann da er ständig in Panik ist, jede Sekunde nutzt um was zu trinken und im allgmeinen ist ihm anzumerken das er gerade seine stressigste Ini erlebt. Ich whispere dem Heilerlein also zu : Lass den mal sterben bei dem Blödsinn den er baut. Tatsächlich klappt das auch, der Hexer flamed sich was zurecht und verreckt noch 3x , dann haut er ab. Danach geht die Ini entspannt weiter...

Ich bin wieder mit dem Krieger unterwegs, Hallen der Steine diesmal. An der Ecke wo es zur Maid geht adden auf einmal die zu 2/3 castenden Eisenzwerge. Ich stöhne schon und greife ein, weiss aber genau das alle 3 gruppen dort adden werden und somit bis zu 4 castende Zwerge dort rumstehen. Plötzlich fliegt ein Dolchfächer am anderen, der Schurke verschwindet kurz und taucht hinter einem Zwerg auf der auf einmal ohne zu casten auf mich zurennt. Der Magier wirbelt herum und einer der Zwerge kommt EBENFALLS schweigend auf mich zugerannt. Währenddessen ist der Schurke weitergeflitzt und tritt dem dritten Zwerg ins Gesicht, der daraufhin auch nichts besseres zu tun hat als zu mir zu rennen. Ich haue dem letzten der castenden Zwerge meinen Schild ins Gesicht und habe ein breites Grinsen auf den Lippen liegen das ich auch den Rest der Instanz nicht loswerde...und auch die nächsten 3 Instanzen nicht weil ich den Trupp sehr gerne noch ein paarmal in den Inis dabei haben will.

Ich bin als Bär unterwegs... und habe einen Hexer und einen Magier dabei die scheinbar nur AE auf der Leiste haben. Die meiste Zeit habe ich kaum Wut da die beiden sofort auf alles AE raushauen das ich böse angeguckt habe. Prankenhieb ist raus, brüllen ist raus und ich tabbe verzweifelt mit zermalmen alles durch, es hilft nichts, von 6 Mobs kleben meist nur 2 an mir, einen Teil kitet der Magier (Eis) einen Teil tankt der Hexer. Wieder hilft ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Heiler, der die beiden zwar heilen kann dem das SO aber auch keinen Spass macht. Die beiden merken zum Glück schnell das wir zwei uns einig sind und bremsen sich etwas. Zwar haben sie ab und an noch einen Mob am Hintern aber den packen sie, so das der Heiler & meinereiner wieder spielen können statt zu "arbeiten".

und wieder der Bär... diesmal habe ich einen Schurken dabei der Schurkenhandel auf CD benutzt und einen Jäger der Irreführung kennt. Ich muss im Prinzip gar nichts machen so leicht machen die beiden mir die Arbeit...und der Schaden den sie fahren ist so astronomisch hoch das der frisch 80er Krieger DD ganz schüchtern fragt wie sie das machen (er liegt im Schaden sogar unter dem Heiler) ebenso fragt er nach der halben Ini ganz perplex : Haben wir eigentlich schon einen Boss gemacht ? 

Der DK... Occulus. Ich habe einen zweiten Dk dabei der als Unholy durch die Lande zieht. Ich bin zu dem Zeitpunkt 4 T10 equipped, der andere Dk besser. Praktisch bei jeder Mobgruppe hat der andere DK die aggro... Irgendwann kommt der Heiler nicht mehr mit (adds vom Magierlord) und 4 Mobs klopfen auf dem Möchtegern-Tank herum. Ohne Heilung legt der sich erstmal gemütlich hin. Türlich wird nicht der Heiler geflamed sondern ich, ob ich auch mal aggro halten könnte bla bla bla... auf die kurze Anmerkung das antanken nunmal nen Moment dauert folgt weiteres geflame wie man es auch hier schon las (Soll ich gar nichts machen ?) usw usw. Schliesslich verduftet der DK denn doch noch vorm Endboss.

Neue Ini neues Glück...diesmal habe ich eine Furie (Kriegerin) am Hintern die (eigene Aussage) keinerlei aggro reduce hat. Ständig hat sie von irgendwas aggro, stirbt auch mal, aber sie lacht bloss darüber, und kommt mehrere inis mit. Im Laufe der Zeit klappt es immer besser da immer wieder hots auf ihr ticken und ich im Regefall mindestens einen Mob von ihr runterspotten kann.


Viel Geschreibe, zeigt uns aber eindeutig das es auf die Kommunikation und das Miteinander ankommt...dann kann auch ein Instanzengang Spass machen der nicht so optimal läuft ...


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2010)

Da geb ich doch mal eine Bewertung ab... schöner Beitrag von dir.


----------



## MediesTsu (5. November 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage dessen was vor sich geht...
> 
> 
> (hier folgt ein sehr schöner Beitrag über verschiedene Spieler Typen, die Folgen und ähnliches)



Danke für diesen Beitrag, sehe ich genauso, ich bin Tank, Heiler und DD, kenne alle Seiten und kann auch jeden hier irgendwie verstehen. Der Beitrag oben fasst das alles sehr schön zusammen insofern

/100% sign


----------



## biene maya (5. November 2010)

Ich freu mich ja schon auf die Diskussion über den Dungeofinder, wenn Cata am laufen ist. Das wird ein Spass.


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

Heroische Philosophie und das in einem Thread über Doppel-D ohne Bügel.

aba mahl ährlich so reschtschreibung und komasetzung und weiter satzzeichen sin doch föllig überflühsig jeda kan doch läsen was gemeind ist un es tut auch nicht im auge we nur leute die mit wörtern wie merkbefreit rumjongliehren sind hier am mäkern und wolen uns vorschreiben wie wir schreiben sohlen der duten war auch so ein vorschreiber mit dem und dem lutter fing alles an vorher zur vanila zeit wahr alles bässer


----------



## quack (5. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Heroische Philosophie und das in einem Thread über Doppel-D ohne Bügel.
> 
> aba mahl ährlich so reschtschreibung und komasetzung und weiter satzzeichen sin doch föllig überflühsig jeda kan doch läsen was gemeind ist un es tut auch nicht im auge we nur leute die mit wörtern wie merkbefreit rumjongliehren sind hier am mäkern und wolen uns vorschreiben wie wir schreiben sohlen der duten war auch so ein vorschreiber mit dem und dem lutter fing alles an vorher zur vanila zeit wahr alles bässer





Danke, das kommt in meine Sig. :-)


----------



## rhanja (5. November 2010)

Hallo erstmal....

Ich spiele im Moment einen Krieger Tank und bin gerade 80 geworden. Schon nach wenigen Tagen bin ich doch recht enttäuscht von der mangelnden 
kooperationsbereitschaft einiger ( nicht aller!!! ) dd's.
Eigentlich ist das Tanken eine witzige Geschichte und macht richtig Spass, ob mit Pala oder Krieger. Und alle wäre so einfach wenn dann auch der Rest der Gruppe ein paar ganz einfache Regeln beachten würde, vor allem beim Krieger. 
Wenn ein Krieger eine Mob-Gruppe (die ungünstigerweise auch noch weit auseinandersteht und/oder aus "castern"besteht) antankt dann hat er mehrere Möglichkeiten. Er kann anstürmen oder anspotten oder seine Waffe werfen oder aber er läuft einfach in die Mob-Gruppe und haut mit Verheeren, Rüstung zerreissen und so weiter drauf. Natürlich ist auch eine kombination aus allem möglich . Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das er zunächst mal nur EIN Ziel angreift und dann mit Donnerknall versucht den Rest der Mob-Gruppe zu pullen. Im Idealfall kann man als Krieger noch den ersten Gegner "Verwunden" und dann erst Donnerknall zünden um dem Rest der Gegner auch am Dot teilhaben zu lassen aber das würde heißen das die dd's wenigstens zweimal die globale Abklingzeit von einer Sekunde abwarten müssen. Daran scheitert es oft schon. Dann kann der Krieger noch den "Herausforderungsruf" zünden und hoffen das es wirkt was in den meissten Hero-Inis vergeblich ist.
Wenn man mal vorsichtig nachsieht welchen maximalen Schaden (Donnerknall 0,6-2k je Mob, Verwunden bis 1,5k auf 15 Sekunden) so ein Krieger bei all diesen Aktionen dann auf alle nicht direkt angegriffenen Ziele machen kann dann kommt man recht schnell zu folgendem Schluß: Der erste halbwegs gut equipte dd der seinen Schaden nicht auf das Ziel des Tanks fokussiert, hat aggro. Ist so...Auch wenn Heldenhafter Wurf, Donnerknall und Verheeren die Aggro erhöhen.
Der Krieger ist Nahkämpfer und das bringt ihn zusätzlich in eine schwierge Situation, nämlich das er erstens VOR, und zweitens in der Nähe seines Ziels sein muss.  Wenn die dd's eine Gruppe auseinanderziehen ist das ein höchst sinnloses und neviges unterfangen.
Wer das weiß wird dem Krieger erstens Zeit lassen bis er die aggro aller Gegner hat und vor allem wird er genau das Ziel angreifen das der Tank angreift und nicht max. Schaden mittels Flächenschaden machen um sich im Damagemeter ganz oben zu bewundern!! Fokusdamage nennt man das...nur für den Fall.
Bei Bossen oder zweier-und dreier Gruppen ist das alles kein Thema...bei erfahrenen Tanks mit T10+ Equip sicherlich nicht mehr in dem Maße aber schlussendlich ist es aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht soo einfach zu tanken.
Ich gehe mittlerweile nicht mehr mit mir nicht bekannten Leute in Inis weil ich es echt leid bin immer wieder den gleichen Semmel zu posten und ich bin keine Tippse . Lieber suche ich mir ein NETTE neue 80er die sich noch benehmen können und hab SPASS, denn das ist der Sinn des spielens....


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

AntvAsh schrieb:


> Ich muss mich bei einem Stümper wie Dir sicher nicht rechtfertigen,
> warum ich in Inis gehe. Ich weiß, daß Tanken schwieriger geworden
> ist, aber wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist, DDs mit hohen DPS von der
> Aggro zu halten, dann zeigt das nur, daß Du lieber aufhören solltest
> ...





wer spricht denn bitte nur von mir? 
ich habe mehrmals erwähnt dass ich nicht nur dies sage!
Und ich will dich sehen wie du von 4 mobs die aggro halten kannst wenn jeder dd auf ein anderes ziel gehen.


----------



## Phanthera (5. November 2010)

Scoom schrieb:


> lieber ein schlechter dd in einem spiel, als die blamage (ich hoffe, du empfindest das wenigstens so...) seine nicht vorhandenen rl-qualitäten wie rechtschreib- und grammatiksicherheit offen zu zeigen.
> 
> mal im ernst, hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber die frage von dir, ob wir hier im (tschuldigung, falsch übernehm ich nix...) deutschunterricht sind, ist schon n bissel erbärmlich. das hier ist zwar 'nur' ein forum für nerds, aber eben auch die öffentlichkeit. wär mir echt n bissel peinlich, mich selbst als bewussten verachter der rechtschreibung zu outen.
> 
> ...





ich schäme mich nicht für meine fehler und schwäche!


----------



## Quietsch (5. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> 2. Tanks werden für heroische Inis wirklich gebraucht. Der Schaden ist für 90% der Spieler zu hoch, als das man da einfach ohne Tank durchlaufen könnte. Es gibt eine Ausnahme: VF...Aber z.B. HdR ohne Tank ist vollkommen unmöglich.



schwachsinn.
außer icc5 (bzw. um genau zu sein _nur_ hdr, rest brauchte dann halt mal n heiler der nicht vollkommen brainafk is... von besserem gear fang ich gar nicht erst an) + teilweise pdc konnte man schon pre patch mit 232er gear als fury/dk (ret zumindest dürfte auch gehen) jegliche 5er tanken.


----------



## rhanja (5. November 2010)

ZITAT:

15 Monate später müsstet ihr doch alle so unendlich mehr Schaden machen.
Demzufolge gibts für mich nur 2 Szenarien und in beiden sieht der Tank nicht gut aus.
Wenn die Mobs in Heroins tatsächlich DDs unkloppen die Aggro ziehen dann tankst du einfach nur mies. Die andere Alternative ist du tankst gut und wenn die DDs dann Aggro ziehen, sind die Mobs auch kaputt bevor sie ankommen.
In dem Fall kann man sich den Tank auch schenken und du kannst während der Trashmobs Schaden machen. 
...................................................................................................................................................................................

Es gibt leider noch viel mehr Szenarien als zwei. Wenn du schon seit 15 Monaten nicht mehr spielst dann würde es mich wundern wenn du die aktuellen Verhältnisse voll auf dem Schirm hast. 
Den Spielern die mit der aktuellen Situation nicht gut zurechtkommen zu unterstellen das sie "mies" tanken oder gar überflüssig sind zeugt nicht gerade von viel Einfühlungsvermögen sondern eher von der arroganz die mancher an den Tag legt der nichts anderes zu tun hat als seine Cha's auf vordermann zu bringen um dann den Spielern die aus Spaß spielen, und nicht aus Geltungsbedürfnis, die Sprüche um die Ohren zu hauen.
Da kann man ja nur hoffen das der Account am Nagel hängen bleibt......


----------



## Scoom (5. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ich schäme mich nicht für meine fehler und schwäche!



ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. für seine fehler braucht sich natürlich niemand schämen.. aber mit deinem statement von wegen hier sei kein deutschunterricht, sagst du ja quasi, dass du auf die rechtschreibung n feuchten pups gibst anstatt hinweise und damit hilfe zur verbesserung anzunehmen.. das is in meinen augen blamabel.


will hier jetzt auch gar nicht ewig drauf rumreiten, aber leute, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das geschriebene vorm absendebutten drücken noch mal zu lesen und zu checken, ob alles richtig ist... mir zieht sich hier des öfteren leider regelmäßig innerlich alles zusammen bei dem was manche hier so posten. kann doch auch nicht in eurem interesse sein, wenn die, die ihr erreichen wollt, am ende gar keine lust haben zu lesen, weil ihnen sonst alles weh tun würde.


----------



## Chillers (5. November 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> *dass* ist falsch.
> 
> weil sie auf "das Argument mit der Schwäche" bezogen wird... also heißt es "das", relativ, nicht "dass".



Falls Du hier nochmal ´reinsehen solltest: Ich bezog mich auf das 1.*dass*, vor dem ein Komma fehlt ->geschenkt


----------



## Phanthera (6. November 2010)

Scoom schrieb:


> ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. für seine fehler braucht sich natürlich niemand schämen.. aber mit deinem statement von wegen hier sei kein deutschunterricht, sagst du ja quasi, dass du auf die rechtschreibung n feuchten pups gibst anstatt hinweise und damit hilfe zur verbesserung anzunehmen..




da hast du auch irgendwie recht, mir ist es in einem forum so PUPS egal wie man schreibt. das forum ist nicht mein chef oder irgend jemanden, der einen wert darauf legt richtig zu schreiben zu müssen.


----------



## NightCreat (6. November 2010)

Ich mache Inis aus langeweile 
Meld mich zwar immer mit DD Equip als Tank (1h Waffe + Schild) aber zähle mich trotzdem irgendwie als DD. Ich farm mir außerdem noch Tank Equip für Cata welches ich für die Punkte kaufe und aaußerdem will ich selbstverständlich das 4k Cap beibehalten bis Cata


----------



## Falrak (6. November 2010)

Panthera. Ich habe das Gefühl du suchst deine Fehler irgendwie nur bei anderen. "DD macht zu viel Schaden", "Zeig mir doch mal wie du 4 NPC's hältst" etc.. Wie wäre es denn mal wenn du die ganzen Fehler mal bei dir suchst? Vielleicht bist du nicht fürs Tanken geeignet. Ich kenne mehr oder minder gut equipte Tanks die es schaffen die Bedrohung ihrer Gruppe zu übertreffen und somit volle Aggro zu behalten. Selbst bei DD's die bei ihren 7-10K DPS liegen. Da kannst du doch nicht immer Anderen die Schuld geben, oder? Machst du zu wenig AoE? Falscher Skill? Falsche Fähigkeiten? Richtige Stance? Ahnung vom Tanken? Du meintest du würdest dich für deine Schwächen nicht schämen. Aber vielleicht ist Tanken ja deine Schwäche, nur du willst es nicht einsehen. Deswegen kommt ein solcher Thread zustande. Also schämst du dich wohl doch für deine Schwäche zum Tanken und suchst deswegen bei Anderen die Fehler. Denk nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Falrak (6. November 2010)

Ach ja noch was...

MfG


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> da hast du auch irgendwie recht, mir ist es in einem forum so PUPS egal wie man schreibt. das forum ist nicht mein chef oder irgend jemanden, der einen wert darauf legt richtig zu schreiben zu müssen.



Aber es mangelt an Respekt gegenüber anderen, die sich ihrerseits bemühen, einen verständlichen Text abzuliefern.


----------



## sharas1 (6. November 2010)

nanü? ist der thread immer noch nicht dicht?^^


----------



## Petu (6. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber es mangelt an Respekt gegenüber anderen, die sich ihrerseits bemühen, einen verständlichen Text abzuliefern.



RICHTIG! Mit irgendwelchen komischen Menschen die ihre eigene Muttersprache nicht halbwegs beherrschen rede ich nicht. Ich meine...wir reden hier nicht Suaheli....oder andere, für uns komplizierte Sprachen...es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen halbwegs vernünftigen Satz zusammenzubringen.


----------



## Phanthera (6. November 2010)

Falrak schrieb:


> Panthera. Ich habe das Gefühl du suchst deine Fehler irgendwie nur bei anderen. "DD macht zu viel Schaden", "Zeig mir doch mal wie du 4 NPC's hältst" etc.. Wie wäre es denn mal wenn du die ganzen Fehler mal bei dir suchst? Vielleicht bist du nicht fürs Tanken geeignet. Ich kenne mehr oder minder gut equipte Tanks die es schaffen die Bedrohung ihrer Gruppe zu übertreffen und somit volle Aggro zu behalten. Selbst bei DD's die bei ihren 7-10K DPS liegen. Da kannst du doch nicht immer Anderen die Schuld geben, oder? Machst du zu wenig AoE? Falscher Skill? Falsche Fähigkeiten? Richtige Stance? Ahnung vom Tanken? Du meintest du würdest dich für deine Schwächen nicht schämen. Aber vielleicht ist Tanken ja deine Schwäche, nur du willst es nicht einsehen. Deswegen kommt ein solcher Thread zustande. Also schämst du dich wohl doch für deine Schwäche zum Tanken und suchst deswegen bei Anderen die Fehler. Denk nochmal drüber nach.






vielleicht solltest du mal alle beiträge lesen, dann hättest du mal mit bekommen dass es nicht NUR um mich geht. Ich sagte ich spiel ab und zu tank, aber ich bin die meiste zeit heiler, und bekomme es DAUERNT von den anderen Tanks zu hören in der ini. also wie soll ich da bitte schuld bei mir suchen?


----------



## Phanthera (6. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber es mangelt an Respekt gegenüber anderen, die sich ihrerseits bemühen, einen verständlichen Text abzuliefern.




was hat rechtschreibfehler mit respekt zu tun? eigentlich gar nichts. jeder ist es selbst überlassen wie man schreibt. und sag mir bitte nicht dass du mich nicht verstehst.


----------



## Phanthera (6. November 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Mit irgendwelchen komischen Menschen die ihre eigene Muttersprache nicht halbwegs beherrschen rede ich nicht. Ich meine...wir reden hier nicht Suaheli....oder andere, für uns komplizierte Sprachen...es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen halbwegs vernünftigen Satz zusammenzubringen.






wenn man mit sprachfehler geboren worden ist, dann schon. kann ja nicht jeder so sein wie du!


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> was hat rechtschreibfehler mit respekt zu tun? eigentlich gar nichts. jeder ist es selbst überlassen wie man schreibt. und sag mir bitte nicht dass du mich nicht verstehst.



bI n ga Nz daIna mai hnunG. Fryhey D fü hrje da mahN. Wähn kEinha ma Täxst läsen kAhhn lihgt daz wehder ah n maihna rähs p ektlöhsiekeit gähgenüper daehr Sprahrche uhnd dähm Äm pfähnga sohndahn an dähmm nii scht rähspektihren maihna Pärsöhnlischgeit.
Rähgelnn sihnd führ spiehsär


----------



## Merander (6. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> bI n ga Nz daIna mai hnunG. Fryhey D fü hrje da mahN. Wähn kEinha ma Täxst läsen kAhhn lihgt daz wehder ah n maihna rähs p ektlöhsiekeit gähgenüper daehr Sprahrche uhnd dähm Äm pfähnga sohndahn an dähmm nii scht rähspektihren maihna Pärsöhnlischgeit.
> Rähgelnn sihnd führ spiehsär



rofl
geile antwort.
und nu pls /close.
Schnauze voll von so viel gewhine^^
lg


----------



## Nakromat (6. November 2010)

Wenn man random geht kann man eigendlich nichts Tolles erwarten, man hat fast immer in der Gruppe Recount-geile Dd's dabei. Entwieder wollen die immer Platz 1 im Schaden sein und am ende solche Sprüche loswerden wie zb.:''omg l2p noob kkthxbb'' . Oder man hat welche dabei die sich am Anfang der Ini hinsetzen und afk gehn, während der Rest der Gruppe die Ini cleart. Oder die Folgen einen einfach... Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das für mich persönlich nicht mehr schlimm. Ich selbst spielte bis vor 2 Monaten auch einen Tank. Wenn man ohne Probleme durch eine Ini will. Muss man mit eigene Leute rein. Und wer einfach random durch will, dann wünsch ich ihm/ihr viel Glück 

Einen 5en Rad am Wagen wird's immer geben^^

LG


----------



## Kite-X (7. November 2010)

Ich spiele Druiden Tank und Pala Tank. Bevor die Ini los geht schreibe ich immer den Heiler. Bitte heile keine Overnuker... Wenn die Pullen ich stehe einfach nur daneben... 
Und ich stehe da und warte.

Wenn er dann Tot ist kann er laufen. Wenn er bis zum Endboss nicht wieder in der Ini ist sein Pech. Ich mache die auch Solo


----------



## Phanthera (7. November 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Ich spiele Druiden Tank und Pala Tank. Bevor die Ini los geht schreibe ich immer den Heiler. Bitte heile keine Overnuker... Wenn die Pullen ich stehe einfach nur daneben...
> Und ich stehe da und warte.
> 
> Wenn er dann Tot ist kann er laufen. Wenn er bis zum Endboss nicht wieder in der Ini ist sein Pech. Ich mache die auch Solo






gute ssache


----------



## Potpotom (8. November 2010)

Komisch... ich mache täglich 5-6 Random-Instanzen und solche Fälle, in denen wirklich mal einer total neben der Spur steht, sind eher die Ausnahme. Und dieses ''omg l2p noob kkthxbb'' lese ich bisher nur bei Buffed, im Spiel habe ich das noch nie gesehen - in keiner Variation.


----------



## WotanGOP (8. November 2010)

Wieso rufen da eigentlich immer Leute nach einer Schließung des Threads? Ihr müßt ihn ja nicht lesen, wenn er euch stört. 

Ich hab mir eben mal den News-Beitrag zum Gildensystem angesehen. Da kommen ja in der Tat harte Zeiten auf alle DDs zu, die entweder nicht in einer Gilde sind oder keinen Tank in der Gilde haben, der sie gern mitnimmt. Für Gilden-EP und -Ruf müssen in einer 5er Instanz alle 5 Spieler aus der selben Gilde sein. Und da werden wir sowieso schon permanent ausgebucht sein und können nichtmal alle Gildenmitglieder "glücklich machen". Und dann bin ich mal gespannt, was für Flüsterer kommen. Heutzutage wird man ja meistens eher proletisch angequatscht: "lust auf hero" oder ähnliche verkrüppelte Anfragen, weil es ja alle eilig haben und daher keine vollständigen Sätze herausbekommen. Aus Verzweiflung bekommt man manchmal ja sogar Gold geboten. Letztens, das war schon nach Patch 4.0.1 bot mir einer 50g, wenn ich mit ICC 10er gehe. Als ob 50g einen Unterschied machen würden, ob man mit will oder nicht.  Es ist wohl damit zu rechnen, daß sich das mit Cata deutlich steigern wird. Allen DDs, die jetzt einen auf überheblich dicke Hose machen, werden dann die Tränen kommen.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. November 2010)

Meine Güte, auf welchen verquirlten Servern spielt ihr alle?
Sowas wie der TE mit seinem Möchtegern-Tank ist mir zBsp. noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## Kankru (8. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Den Account hab ich vor 15 Monaten an den Nagel gehängt und selbst da brauchte man für die Heroinis höchstens für die Bosse nen Tank



Du warst sicher beliebt bei den Tanks...


----------



## WotanGOP (8. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, auf welchen verquirlten Servern spielt ihr alle?
> Sowas wie der TE mit seinem Möchtegern-Tank ist mir zBsp. noch nie untergekommen.


Ah, auf deinem Realm haben erstellte Accounts also direkt Level 80 und im Schnitt 280er Equip?


----------



## Esda (8. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> bI n ga Nz daIna mai hnunG. Fryhey D fü hrje da mahN. Wähn kEinha ma Täxst läsen kAhhn lihgt daz wehder ah n maihna rähs p ektlöhsiekeit gähgenüper daehr Sprahrche uhnd dähm Äm pfähnga sohndahn an dähmm nii scht rähspektihren maihna Pärsöhnlischgeit.
> Rähgelnn sihnd führ spiehsär



Da haste dich diesmal selber übertroffen, Pepe <3


Und ich weiß nicht was ihr habt... wenn mir ein Tank zu dumm ist oder zu unfähig, dann pack ich ihn einfach auf Igno nachdem wir durch die Inni sind... oder eben den DD, der Overnukt oder flamt. 



Dass sich die Leute immer ihre Bestätigung bei Buffed holen wollen und dann weinen und flamen, wenn sie nicht das zu hören bekommen, was sie hören wollen...


----------



## Dispair (8. November 2010)

Vote 4 free Rechtschreib & Grammatikkurse !


----------



## WotanGOP (8. November 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Vote 4 free Rechtschreib & Grammatikkurse !


Selfowned!


----------



## 12master12 (8. November 2010)

Also ich spiele auf nem PS und da habe wir gerade nen palabug:
ich spiel nen retri und critte auf 1000 abhärtung mit nem richterurteil 10000 (alle 8sek)
sogar die healer in der arena critten 8000.
am lustigsten ist es in heros oda raids wenn du als melee alle caster um meilen schlägst
wir haben desewegen schon mal nen uludar 25er palaraid gemacht, war sau geil.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ah, auf deinem Realm haben erstellte Accounts also direkt Level 80 und im Schnitt 280er Equip?



@WotanGOP: auf dieses provozierende und absolut unsinnige Frage gehe ich nicht weiter ein.
@TE: Meiner Meinung nach ist deine Entscheidung einen Tank zu spielen etwas unglücklich gewählt.
Wenn du es nicht kannst oder nicht gewillt bist, den Tank mit all seinen Fähigkeiten zu spielen, wähle doch lieber eine Klasse, die dir mehr liegt.
Nicht jedem liegt die Klasse, die er spielt, auch wenn er von sich selbst behauptet, seine Klasse zu beherrschen.


----------



## WotanGOP (8. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> @WotanGOP: auf dieses provozierende und absolut unsinnige Frage gehe ich nicht weiter ein.


Zum Thema provozierend und unsinnig:



Stevesteel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, auf welchen verquirlten Servern spielt ihr alle?
> Sowas wie der TE mit seinem Möchtegern-Tank ist mir zBsp. noch nie untergekommen.


Nochmal Selfowned!


----------



## Rata1 (8. November 2010)

Hoi also ich muss dem redner über mir recht geben...

besonders weil ich auch einer dieser dds bin die gern mal aggrot problem ist wenn ich nicht aggro soll bin ich afk follow, dass wird sonnst nichts.
und das hat auch nichts mit aufs omen schauen zutun... das ist selbst bei uns im 25er raid so... da liegts aber dran weil die tots und mds auslaufen haben wir jetzt mal festgestellt (von 60% auf 100%)... da hilft immer nur nachm pala schreien gib totstellen für nen dk..

ich tanke auch wirklich gern und ich kenn das problem was du beschreibst aber ich reg mich da nicht auf...
mein warry zum beispiel ist auf uldu 25er stand den hab ich seit dem nur selten angerührt und wenn ich mit dem mal in heros tanke und da wer anders pullt und ich keine wut bekomme behält er den mob und ich geh weiter zur nächsten gruppe damit ers lernt

wenn ich aber pulle und die leute ausaggron weil mehrere targets dann wird in dem pulldannach wenigstens das firsttarget makiert und schon wissen alle bescheid.
und wenn doch ausgeaggrot wird dann macht das mir sogar spaß endlich wieder etwas aktion! dann charge ich da hin und her tab mich durch die mobs spotte was der gc herhält und freu mich einfach nur.

also so on net glei flamen besser werden und erst wenn man denkt alles aussichrausgeholt zuhaben dann kann man ja mal nachfragen ob man noch was verbessern kann und dann kann man flamen aber nur sich selbst bzw besorg dir bessere ausrüstung...

ps: wenn du merkst du kommst gegen die aggro nicht an dualspecc dd.... lass die tanken und hau du mit rauf


----------



## Potpotom (8. November 2010)

Ich glaube verstanden zu haben was du ausdrücken möchtest und bin da einverstanden. Aber dein Beitrag tut mir körperlich weh.


----------



## -t3xX- (8. November 2010)

Auch der Millionste Thread wird nichts daran ändern besonders nicht 30 Tage vor dem Addon sry xD


----------



## Aurelîas (8. November 2010)

Also ich bin stolzer DD *hust* und ich kann nur sagen in Raids hau ich dmg raus was nur geht wenn ich ausversehen aggro ziehe dann wird gerannt oder sich gekillt (hunter ist) und gut ist. In inis achte ich dann schon mehr drauf das der Tank aggro hat das der heiler geschützt ist und ich keine Aggro bekomme selbst wenn ich damit klar kommen würde. (sah es gestern bei den splittern von den Valkyren in ICC so en ding allein gekillt. Nur splitter nicht valkyre) Wenn ich allerdings mit meinem Heal drin in und sehe das die DD´s meinen aggro zu ziehen oder zu pullen sage ich einmal das sie das lassen sollen und dann können sie in das weiße Licht gehen wenn das nochmal vorkommt.


----------



## Phanthera (8. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, auf welchen verquirlten Servern spielt ihr alle?
> Sowas wie der TE mit seinem Möchtegern-Tank ist mir zBsp. noch nie untergekommen.






erst lesen dann schreiben, wie schon 1000 mal erwähnt, geht es nicht nur um als tank, sondern viele tanks da ich meistens heal bin!


----------



## Norica (8. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> bI n ga Nz daIna mai hnunG. Fryhey D fü hrje da mahN. Wähn kEinha ma Täxst läsen kAhhn lihgt daz wehder ah n maihna rähs p ektlöhsiekeit gähgenüper daehr Sprahrche uhnd dähm Äm pfähnga sohndahn an dähmm nii scht rähspektihren maihna Pärsöhnlischgeit.
> Rähgelnn sihnd führ spiehsär



wie lange hast du gebraucht um das zu schreiben


----------



## tuerlich (8. November 2010)

mir kommts so vor, als ob dieser thread nur von spaßvögeln am leben gehalten wird... na dann macht mal weiter, ihr möchtegern tanks xD


----------



## qqqqq942 (8. November 2010)

Wenn bitten nichts bringt:
Lass sie sterben UND LAUFEN - wenn sie den Weg nicht finden(wollen) fliegen sie.


----------



## qqqqq942 (8. November 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> mir kommts so vor, als ob dieser thread nur von spaßvögeln am leben gehalten wird... na dann macht mal weiter, ihr möchtegern tanks xD



jo^^


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> wie lange hast du gebraucht um das zu schreiben



ein halben Kaffee  getrieben von der Inspiration durch diesen Thread

ähn hahlb än kahhfeh  gehdribänn fon dähr Innschpiratziohn tursch dihschen Fräd


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> erst lesen dann schreiben, wie schon 1000 mal erwähnt, geht es nicht nur um als tank, sondern viele tanks da ich meistens heal bin!



Macht es euch Spass, den anderen das Spiel zuversauen? Warum meldet hier euch nicht gleich als Tank an? Gut und Recht das Spiel ist total einfach geworden und man bekommt alles in den Arsch gesteckt, aber muss man da gleich den anderen den Spass verderben? *Also ich als Tank ( wenn ich mal ein Tank spiele ) macht es keinen Spass den mobs hinter her zu laufen oder dämlich in der Ecke zu stehen, nur weil ihr DD´s langeweile habt, und hier rumpullen müsst.* Wenn ihr Langeweile habt dann geht mit Leuten die so ein equipt haben wie ihr oder geht Twinken.


----------



## SynXGaming (9. November 2010)

Also um nochmal das Thema des TE aufzugreifen:
Ich spiele jetzt neuerdings selber Tank und komme gut damit klar.
Zu 99% behalte ich die Aggro bei den Mobs und bekomme immer gutes Feedback von der 
Gruppe, was für ein guter Tank ich seih.

Besonders Spaß macht es mir wenn DDs auch mal die Aggro ziehen, weil ich dort mein
Können erst richtig unter Beweis stellen kann.

Nervig ist einzig und allein das pullen der DDs, also bevor ich beispielsweise in die
Mobs gecharged bin der Hunter o.ä. schon draufballer, weil ich dann ohne Wut den Mob
schnell an mich binden muss.
Alles andere kann man mit einem gewissen Tank-Können relativ stark kompensieren.

Natürlich ist es nervig wenn ein DD ständig die Aggro zieht etc. Aber seh es mal aus der
Sicht des DD: "Es ist scheiß egal." Die wollen nur schnell die Ini durchballern und Punkte kassieren.

Und wenn es dich stört mach es der Gruppe klar das du gerne vernünftig spielen möchtest,
die meißten merken dann auch das es so viel besser läuft.

Freu dich einfach auf Cata und warte ein bisschen ab.
Zu viel flamen ist nicht gut für den Blutdruck


----------



## Esda (9. November 2010)

Ich frag mich grade, ob ich zu schnell durch die Inni laufe mit meinem Tankchen... bei mir hat noch nie ein DD gepullt (außer aus meiner Gilde, aber das ist auch ein Sputtel). Ich krieg aber auch nie einen Anpflaumer vom Heiler, dass er nicht genug Mana hätte... 
Ob das wohl reines Glück ist? Oder liegt das dran, dass ich nicht idle?


----------



## WotanGOP (9. November 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat es wenig mit wirklichem Können zu tun, Mobs zurückzuspotten. Zielwechseln und einen Knopf drücken hat vielleicht etwas mit Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit zu tun, aber schwer ist das nicht wirklich.

@Esda
Mir scheint, du bist ein ganz ganz imbarer Roxxor. Schön, daß du dich zu uns herabläßt, um uns an deiner Imbaness teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. November 2010)

gief justicepoints plx


----------



## Mosur (9. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Also ich als Tank ( wenn ich mal ein Tank spiele ) macht es keinen Spass den mobs hinter her zu laufen oder dämlich in der Ecke zu stehen



wenn du hinter mobs herlaufenmusst, machst du als tank irgendwas falsch. ^^


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Heroische Philosophie und das in einem Thread über Doppel-D ohne Bügel.
> 
> aba mahl ährlich so reschtschreibung und komasetzung und weiter satzzeichen sin doch föllig überflühsig jeda kan doch läsen was gemeind ist un es tut auch nicht im auge we nur leute die mit wörtern wie merkbefreit rumjongliehren sind hier am mäkern und wolen uns vorschreiben wie wir schreiben sohlen der duten war auch so ein vorschreiber mit dem und dem lutter fing alles an vorher zur vanila zeit wahr alles bässer




Made my day


----------



## SynXGaming (9. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> @Esda
> Mir scheint, du bist ein ganz ganz imbarer Roxxor. Schön, daß du dich zu uns herabläßt, um uns an deiner Imbaness teilhaben zu lassen.



Made my Day

Also meine Aussage ist vielleicht nicht überall korrekt ausgedrückt. 
Aber vom Sinn her meine ich es in diese Richtung, ich meine auch nicht das ich es nicht schaffe die
Aggro nach eine DD-Pull wiederzubekommen, oder das die DDS das am laufenden Band machen.

Jedoch finde ich es in manchen Situationen als "unangenehm".


----------



## Fremder123 (9. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Komisch... ich mache täglich 5-6 Random-Instanzen und solche Fälle, in denen wirklich mal einer total neben der Spur steht, sind eher die Ausnahme. Und dieses ''omg l2p noob kkthxbb'' lese ich bisher nur bei Buffed, im Spiel habe ich das noch nie gesehen - in keiner Variation.





Stevesteel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, auf welchen verquirlten Servern spielt ihr alle?
> Sowas wie der TE mit seinem Möchtegern-Tank ist mir zBsp. noch nie untergekommen.


Spricht mir beides aus der Seele. Die Schauermärchen, die hier (und in gefühlten tausend anderen Threads) so aufgetischt werden, musste ich bisher noch nie erleben - also entweder ich mache etwas besonders richtig oder bin auf einem außergewöhnlich guten Realmpool gelandet. Klar kommt es mal vor, dass ein DD (ich schließe mich da nicht aus) Aggro zieht, na und? Es ist ein SPIEL und hier wird so getan, als stünde der Untergang des Abendlandes bevor.

Ich gehe als DD und Heiler in die heroischen Nordend-Instanzen und als DD hau ich meist auch alles raus was ich habe... logisch, es ist als Damage Dealer ja meine Aufgabe, Damage zu machen, dafür bin ich da. Hat sich bisher keiner drüber beschwert, auch wenn ich mal die Aggro hatte. Ist ja meist auch nicht weiter schlimm, bis auf die Hallen der Reflexion sind die Instanzen (zumindest in hochwertiger Ausrüstung) anspruchslos und es fällt alles in Sekunden um. Als Heiler bin ich, wie schon mal gesagt, FROH wenn mal was passiert und ich auch mal jemanden heilen kann, anstatt teilbewusstlos im Wachkoma hinterher zu trotten.

Also regt euch nicht immer so auf... und wenn ihr eben partout das unglaubliche Pech habt, nur Nieten per Randomtool zu bekommen, dann geht mit Gilde/ Bekannten/ Leuten von eurem Server, die ihr im /2 geworben habt. Was immer diese künstliche Aufregung soll ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch noch mal was zum Thema loslassen.

Mein Retri ist sicher nicht der imbaroxxor DD, trotzdem passiert es mir manchmal
dass ich dem Tank die Aggro klau, wobei ich Wert darauf lege, dass ich niemals
pulle.

In der Ini klicke ich im Normalfall den Tank an und warte, bis der auf die Mobgruppe
zuläuft, dann ein kurzer Tastendruck auf F (da ist im Standardinterface hinterlegt
dass man das Ziel des angeklickten Chars auch anvisiert). Ich meine, irgendwann
mal gehört zu haben, dass man damit sogenannten "Focusdamage" einleiten kann.

Gleichwohl kann es bei "schwächeren" Tanks passieren, dass ich die Aggro bekomme,
das ist dann aber meine eigene "Schuld" und ich kann und muss damit leben.

Bisher wurde noch kein einziger Tank von mir geflamed, ob er nun 1. schlecht tankt oder
ob 2. sein Gear einfach noch nicht ausreicht.

Im 1. Fall kann es sein, dass er gerade mit tanken anfängt, dann schau ich mir das ne
Weile an und frage evtl. sogar, ob er neu ist.

Im 2. Fall wart ich halt ein bisschen länger mit dem draufbolzen und schon ist wieder gut.
Wenn nicht gut, dann hab ich als Dose in der Regel genug HP, um den Mob in aller Ruhe
runter zu kloppen.

Wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin, seh ich die Sache ähnlich.

Zieht ein DD aus Versehen Aggro, dann versuch ich selbstverständlich, ihn am Leben zu
halten. Dabei hat jeder DD zumindest einen "Versuch" frei.

Zieht er mehrfach Aggro, und es ist ersichtlich dass er auf Aggroreduce und den Tank
pfeift, pfeif ich einfach auf seine Heilung.

Pullende DD's bekommen von mir prinzipiell keine Heilung, für den pull ist einzig und allein
der Tank zuständig.

So einfach ist das Leben.


Allerdings muss ich einigen von meinen Vorschreibern Recht geben; so krass, wie der TE
das ausführt, hab ich es nur in den allerseltensten Fällen erlebt.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

so ist nun mal der Mensch, wo er meckern kann, macht er es.
Es sind halt die schlechten Ereignisse, über die hier diskutiert wird und die im Gedächtnis haften bleiben.
Dass es in 99% der Instanzengänge normal abläuft, daran will sich dann niemand erinnern ^^


----------



## Quietsch (9. November 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> In der Ini klicke ich im Normalfall den Tank an und warte, bis der auf die Mobgruppe
> zuläuft, dann ein kurzer Tastendruck auf F (da ist im Standardinterface hinterlegt
> dass man das Ziel des angeklickten Chars auch anvisiert). Ich meine, irgendwann
> mal gehört zu haben, dass man damit sogenannten "Focusdamage" einleiten kann.


ich meine irgendwann mal gehört zu haben, dass man als tank selten, praktisch nie, im kampf durchtabbt...


----------



## Weitimwald (9. November 2010)

Das ist doch alles eine Frage der Kommunikation. Wenn der Heiler kein Problem mit einem Aggro-DD hat ist alles in Ordnung. Das was zur Zeit in Inis abgeht ist mehr rushen als alles andere und nichts ist da nerviger als auf den Tank zu warten (sei es weil er afk ist, oder seine Beine ihn nicht schnell genug tragen). Wenn alles passt, ist das kein Problem. Habe mit meinem Retri oft genug Aggro, aber einen Wipe hat das noch nie verursacht.


----------



## Miro6ixo (9. November 2010)

ich glaub dir fehlen er die werte, die zu erreichen sind, versuch mal das aktuelle hitcap von 246 zu erreichen und denn rest der klamoten auf ausdauer
weil andere tanks die wo einige wahrscheinlich schlechter equipt sind bekommen es ja auch hin


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Komisch... ich mache täglich 5-6 Random-Instanzen und solche Fälle, in denen wirklich mal einer total neben der Spur steht, sind eher die Ausnahme. Und dieses ''omg l2p noob kkthxbb'' lese ich bisher nur bei Buffed, im Spiel habe ich das noch nie gesehen - in keiner Variation.



Ich habe das schon mal in einem ähnlichen Thread geschrieben. 

Ich auch nicht, ja man hat mal einen "Ausreiser" der ein wenig am Rad dreht. Aber was hier ständig beschrieben wird...

Wo spielt ihr ? Gibt es einen Server für Volltrottel von dem ich nichts gehört habe ?


----------



## silent-bob (9. November 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> wenn du so schlechtes eq hast farm dein eq als dd zuerst oO


Damit ihr dds noch länge im Dungeonfinder warten müsst?
Fakt ist, dass "Cata soll schwerer werden" nicht damit getan ist, das tanken und heilen schwerer zu machen, das vergrault doch die Tanks /Heiler und führt zu noch längeren Wartezeiten, warum spielt den kaum einer Tank? Wie du es schon sagst Equip farmen, ein blauer DD in der Grp fällt nicht witer auf, ein blauer Tanki dagegen schon.

Ganz erhlich mein Main ist Heiler, meine Twinks Tanks, und ausser dem Pala habe ich momentan weder lust auf den Druiden oder den Warri. Meiner ansicht nach ist tanken mehr als nur spotten....
Denke man der TE bezeiht sich hier auch auf Trash, bei Bossen hat man als Tank nach wievor keine Aggro probs, nur beim Trash eben, pullt der dd kirget man eben nicht mehr so locker flockig die restlichen adds von ihm weg, dank schöner cds auf den aoe tankfähigkeiten und wie gesagt rumspotten ist nicht mein ding, auch wenn blizz nun meint das es das sein soll --> siehe warri skill Wachsamkeit, sobald das Ziel schaden nimmt ist Spott rdy -.- 

Also bitte schwerer für alle, oder für keinen, aber nicht den "Tanks müssen wieder schwitzen" der Rest kann ballern wie er bock hat.


----------



## silent-bob (9. November 2010)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## SynXGaming (9. November 2010)

Viel schlechtes habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. 99% der Instanzen schließe ich zügig und mit viel Spaß beim Tanken ab.
Einmal war ein Hunter der immer während ich eine Grp gepullt hat schon die nächste gepullt hat und diese dann auch "tanken" wollte.
Das fand ich dann ziehmlich stressig, dann habe ich ihn drauf hingewiesen das bitte zu lassen und ab dann hats gepasst.

Also ich denke nicht das die Community da so schlecht oder l2p ist, man muss halt nur nicht Brainafk da sitzten dann machts auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. November 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> dd der aggro zieht... ansprechen bitten auf aggro zu achten....zieht er erneut aggro erneut bitten auf aggro zu achten.... zieht er erneut aggro.......... LASS IHN VERRECKEN




er wird nicht verrecken, wir machen die heros schon länger ganz ohne tank., weils nu echt nimmer nötig ist.
mit dem addon darfst dann auch wieder tank sein 


p.s. und wenns ne grp mit schwachen dd´s ist, und nur 1 imba dd meint er will trotzdem alles pullen, lass ihn halt sterben (wie schon gesagt wurde).


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2010)

Hier geht es doch um 2 Paar Schuhe. Die einen reden von 5er HC mit einem leicht grünstichigen Equipt. Dazu kommen einige viele Antworten, die von sich und ihrem stark ins Dunkelorange abdriftenden Kleiderschrank ausgehen. Und die dabei entstehendes Kluft wird von gegenseitigen bepflaumen oder Neudeutsch flammen gefüllt. Das andere Paar Schuhe wird aus einem etwas älteren Fred getragen, wo es um (wenn ich mich so recht entsinne) Raidinstanzen ging. Das Ganze wird von einer leicht pubertären Form der Rechtschreibrebellion gewürzt. Wir nennen diese Konstellation eine erkenntniskritische Diskussion ohne Ergebnis. 

Zu den Anfängen jedes Zusammenspieles: 
Wenn ein Tank in Kupferpatina Doppel Ds in Lila im Rücken hat, stellt sich ihm schnell die Frage gegen wen er hier eigentlich kämpfen tut. Wohlgemerkt Kupfertanks leben gewöhnlich in 5er HC und kommen nur selten in die Versuchung ein paar Schritte in ICC zu gehen. Nur ein Tank, der schon zu BC- und Classicendcontent geraidet hat, wird mit dieser inneren Zerrissenheit fertig. Sprich ohne an seinen Fähigkeiten zu zweifeln jede einzelne HorrorHero durchziehen bis er auf dem Stand ist, AFK durch so eine 5er Ini zu joggen. 
Jeder andere Typ würde, sofern er nicht die nötige innere Stärke und Geduld mitbringt, seinen "Job" früher oder später an den Nagel hängen. Ich kann wiederum nur von mir ausgehen. Und ich habe als Tank nie einem DD, der in Grün rumrennt, seine DMG-Schwäche vorgehalten. So erwarte ich auch von Doppel Ds, die eigentlich (doofes Wort) sehen müssten das sie allein vom Equip her ein "besserer" Tank wären, kurz den Mund aufzumachen um den Typen der sich für einen verkloppen lässt, zu signalisieren, dasz es einem egal ist wer hier die Aggro hat. Das entspannt das gesamten Zusammenspiel und beugt Kündigungen, seitens des Tanks/Heiler, vor. 
In Gruppen wo eh jeder im strahlenden ICC-Equip 5er HCs macht, empfehle ich jeden Tank seine DD-Skillung und Equip zu nutzen. Dies beugt auch gegen den Sekundenschlaf des Heilers vor. Denn es gibt nichts Langweiligeres für einen Krankenpfleger oder Krankenschwester tatenlos hinterher zu rennen (das bringt einen nur auf dumme Gedanken). 
Sofern man nun noch in der Lage ist zwischen 5er HC- und Raidverhalten umzuschalten, kann man so sein täglichen Ausflug in 5er HCs geniessen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen sich und den gesamten Raid später durch Unachtsamkeit zu Bob zu schicken. 
Man kann auch weiter merkbefreit durch Azeroth ziehen und seinen Flammenkuchen geniessen, doch spätestens in Cata wird man die Rechnung bekommen. Da helfen keine 50g Rent-A-Tank Anfragen vor dem Ausschluss, während alle um einen herum fröhlich die neuen 5er Inis abgrasen (der theoretisch schlechteste Falle der eintreten kann). 

Fazit: Nicht der Boss ist der Feind, sondern die Gruppe. Soll heiszen: Wenn die Gruppe nicht als Gruppe auftritt wird jeder Boss/Mob eine helle Freude haben diese zu zerlegen. Das Ende vom Lied: Frust, Flammenkuchen und eine volle Ignorliste.

Salue


----------



## silent-bob (9. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Fazit: Nicht der Boss ist der Feind, sondern die Gruppe. Soll heiszen: Wenn die Gruppe nicht als Gruppe auftritt wird jeder Boss/Mob eine helle Freude haben diese zu zerlegen. Das Ende vom Lied: Frust, Flammenkuchen und eine volle Ignorliste.




Ja genauso sehe ich das auch, das Gruppenspiel muss stimmen und dann macht es auch wieder allen Spass.


----------



## Esda (9. November 2010)

@ Wotan GOP: Nö, bin ich nicht. Mich persönlich nerven halt nur Tanks, die zwischen jeder Mobgruppe eine Pause von ner Minute einlegen. Dann kann ich es absolut nachvollziehen, wenn ungeduldigere Naturen im derzeitigen Pipi-Content auch mal pullen. Ich selber mach das nicht, aber ich heile die Kameraden dann auch.

Es geht mir nur drum, dass der TE sich mal einfach an die eigene Nase packen soll und nicht rumheulen.

Aber man kann sich natürlich auch polemisch über Leute mit einer anderen Meinung lustig machen  das macht sehr viel mehr Spaß, hab ich recht?


----------



## Bazzilus (9. November 2010)

Ich mach es ! - Im mom fahr ich als Magier im Fokustarget - 15-16 k dps als Arkan. Sowas hält sowieso kein Tank aggrotechnisch. Die NPCs sind 2-3 Hit down. Und ich gehe diese Instanzen immer noch - weil ich aus den Gerechtigkeitspunkten Edelsteine und Urtümliches Saronit kaufe - zum sockeln und zum verkaufen.
Und ich meckere nicht über Tanks! Im mom ist der Content so unausgeglichen- das derzeit DD Tanks auch Tanken können. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du tankst, wenn du keinen Spaß daran hast. Tanken ist kein Beruf oder eine Aufgabe die man Bockernst nehmen soll.


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> ich meine irgendwann mal gehört zu haben, dass man als tank selten, praktisch nie, im kampf durchtabbt...




Die Zeiten sind seit dem Patch auch rum.

Was ich aber in meinem Post meinte ist, dass ich grundsätzlich das erste, vom Tank anvisierte und ange-
griffene Ziel angreife.

Damit hat der Tank (natürlich nur, wenn der DD wenigstens einen Schlag des Tanks abwartet) wesentlich
weniger Probleme mit geklauten Mobs.


----------



## Najsh (9. November 2010)

Sers,

als Tank weist du die Gruppe "nett" darauf hin, dass du das Tempo vorgibst.

Wem das nicht gefällt oder wer Meinung ist, du kannst nicht tanken, dein eq sei scheisse oder
die erklärt wie du zu tanken hast (weil ja rein zufällig der main von XYZroxX0r tank ist ... blub) - den kannst du
ja vor die Wahl stellen: Entweder er orndet sich ein oder er kann gerne auch 30 mins
im dungeon browser auf den nächsten Tank warten...

Etwas coolness und Abgeklärtheit als Tank hilft da. 

Alternativ ist es natürlich auch hilfreich für neue tanks darauf hinzuweisen,
dass man noch nicht soviel tank Erfahrung hat. 

Viele die sich neu als Tank versuchen und ihren tank skill nicht richtig einschätzen können,
lassen sich da zu schnell verunsichern. Dh heisst nicht, dass man evt hilfreiche Tips ignorieren sollte.

Aber nochmals zusammengefasst: Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor und wem das nicht passt der möge sich eine andere Gruppe suchen.


----------



## WotanGOP (9. November 2010)

Einige haben immer noch nicht verstanden, worum es wirklich geht. Vielleicht sollten diese nochmal und aufmerksamer lesen...

Es geht NICHT darum, daß Wipes verursacht werden, sondern darum, daß dem Tank der Spaß genommen wird, weil man ihn nicht das machen läßt, was seine Aufgabe ist. So schwer ist das eigentlich nicht herauszulesen. 

Und es sind auch keine 99% der Instanzen, die vernünftig ablaufen. Als ich noch 5er Instanzen getankt habe, passierte in 9 von 10 Instanzen irgendwelcher Mist. Die zehnte Instanz war dann jeweils HdR, wo sich die DDs tatsächlich noch zusammengerissen haben. Ein ganz besonderes Beispiel war gerne Azjol'Nerub. Die Instanz ist die kürzeste von allen, es gibt also überhaupt keinen Grund, los zu hetzen. Ob man nun 8 Minuten braucht oder 8 1/2 ist doch völlig Wurscht (die Zahlen sind nur beispielhaft). Dennoch haben dort in der Tat zum Schluß immer irgendwelche DDs angefangen, den Trash zu pullen, während ich noch am Durchbuffen und mir den Heiler Ansehen war. Damals gab es noch drei Segen und Pallypower einzustellen dauerte eben ein paar Sekunden. Und zu wissen, wie der Heiler aussieht, schadet auch nicht. Ich weiß eben gerne, wem ich da mein Leben anvertraue und schließlich weiß ich dann, was ich demjenigen zumuten kann und was eben besser nicht. Diese 20-30 Sekunden, schließlich mußte der Palatank nach dem Buffen auch kurz was trinken, um wieder volles Mana zu haben, waren den DDs also scheinbar zu viel. Und kein einziges Mal bekam ich dann eine vernünftige Antwort, wenn ich das angesprochen habe. Dadurch verlor ein Tank, der immer Lust auf und Spaß an den Instanzen hatte, eben diese beiden und blieb dem Dungeonfinder fern, weil es eben 90% der Instanzen waren, die ärgerlich verliefen.





Esda schrieb:


> @ Wotan GOP: Nö, bin ich nicht. Mich persönlich nerven halt nur Tanks, die zwischen jeder Mobgruppe eine Pause von ner Minute einlegen. Dann kann ich es absolut nachvollziehen, wenn ungeduldigere Naturen im derzeitigen Pipi-Content auch mal pullen. Ich selber mach das nicht, aber ich heile die Kameraden dann auch.
> 
> Es geht mir nur drum, dass der TE sich mal einfach an die eigene Nase packen soll und nicht rumheulen.
> 
> Aber man kann sich natürlich auch polemisch über Leute mit einer anderen Meinung lustig machen  das macht sehr viel mehr Spaß, hab ich recht?


Okay, du hast zwischenzeitlich einen etwas unsympathischen Eindruck bei mir erzeugt. Dieses Posting liest sich dann doch wieder deutlich freundlicher. 

Tanks, die zwischen den einzelnen Mobgruppen viel Zeit brauchen sind ein Extrem, um daß es hier eher nicht geht. Ich für meinen Teil bin ein Tank von der schnellen Sorte, wenn ich erstmal angefangen habe. Wie gesagt, dazu gehört buffen und den Heiler ansehen, damit ich die Situation einschätzen kann. Danach geht es immer richtig flott. Aber trotzdem ging es oft genug einigen nicht schnell genug. Und das ist eben über. 





Bazzilus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du tankst, wenn du keinen Spaß daran hast. Tanken ist kein Beruf oder eine Aufgabe die man Bockernst nehmen soll.


Die richtigen und richtig guten Tanks erkennst du daran, daß Tanken ihre Leidenschaft ist und sie da mit Leib und Seele dran hängen.


----------



## std123 (9. November 2010)

also ich kenn das aus allen situationen dd tank und heiler auch auf verschiedenn lvlen!
auf 80 ist es meiner meinugn nach nicht schlimm wenn man bei trash bissel overnuked da der tot ist beor er dem dd schaden macht und wenn du twinks sagst du einfahc als tank vorher das du pullst und wenn du sagst die grp soll warten muss die warten. das sind 2 einfahce sätze die versteht jeder und befolgt jeder da man als tank beim twinken einfahc nicht spottet wenn die dds pullen


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Einige haben immer noch nicht verstanden, worum es wirklich geht. Vielleicht sollten diese nochmal und aufmerksamer lesen...
> 
> Es geht NICHT darum, daß Wipes verursacht werden, sondern darum, daß dem Tank der Spaß genommen wird, weil man ihn nicht das machen läßt, was seine Aufgabe ist. So schwer ist das eigentlich nicht herauszulesen.
> 
> ...



hm, dann spielst du auf einem Vollhorst-Realm, klingt komisch, ist aber so!
Mittlerweile können DD in dem laschen Content selbst Bosse tanken, wieso dann ewig warten und nicht schon Trash töten gehen?
Es ist nun mal so, daß Tanks erst ab Cata wirklich wieder für 5er Instanzen benötigt werden. Momentan werden sie einfach nicht gebraucht.
Das stößt einigen Tanks natürlich sauer auf, da sie sich bislang für unersetzbar hielten.
Ich selbst spiele auch 3 Tankklassen und habe trotz pullender DD Spaß daran, weil ich selbst meistens im DD-Gear tanke ^^


----------



## Esda (9. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Okay, du hast zwischenzeitlich einen etwas unsympathischen Eindruck bei mir erzeugt. Dieses Posting liest sich dann doch wieder deutlich freundlicher.
> 
> Tanks, die zwischen den einzelnen Mobgruppen viel Zeit brauchen sind ein Extrem, um daß es hier eher nicht geht. Ich für meinen Teil bin ein Tank von der schnellen Sorte, wenn ich erstmal angefangen habe. Wie gesagt, dazu gehört buffen und den Heiler ansehen, damit ich die Situation einschätzen kann. Danach geht es immer richtig flott. Aber trotzdem ging es oft genug einigen nicht schnell genug. Und das ist eben über.



Ich bin eigentlich immer freundlich... ich sollte evtl was häufiger posten, damit das alle wissen 


Der TE gibt im Ausgangspost und später nicht an, wie schnell er pullt. Wobei, es kann sein, dass er doch später schreibt, dass er wie eine Schreibmaschine durchrattert, aber das ist mir zwischen seinen/ihren Flame- und Ranzposts dann abhanden gekommen. 
Mir ging es darum, dass ich in dem Fall verstehen kann, wenn mal einer Pullt. 

Was mich halt stört: Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn jemand sich über einzelne Spieler ärgert, das ist doch total normal und passiert jedem. Aber die Art des TE's nervt mich persönlich und hat (vielleicht voreilig) bei mir den Eindruck erweckt, dass er lieber whined, als bei sich selbst den Fehler zu suchen. 
Klar ist es schwer, wenn so ein blöder Fury wie ein Berserker in die Grp reincharged und dann losrotzt, aber meine Güte: das ist eben so. Da ändert sich nix dran, das weiß auch jeder. Das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn man bei Buffed einen Käsethread eröffnet und da die Leute angammelt, die eine andere Meinung haben. 

Dass er sich davon die Laune verderben lässt ist seine Sache. Und dass hier einige Leute dies als Whine sehen, muss er eben akzeptieren, wenn er einen Thread aufmacht über ein Thema, das schon milliardenfach durchgekaut wurde und zu dem es sogar schon Sammelthreads gab.


----------



## Hoschie69 (9. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )





Hallo du lieber Phanthera (zu 100 % ironisch gemeint).


----------



## WotanGOP (9. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, dann spielst du auf einem Vollhorst-Realm, klingt komisch, ist aber so!
> Mittlerweile können DD in dem laschen Content selbst Bosse tanken, wieso dann ewig warten und nicht schon Trash töten gehen?
> Es ist nun mal so, daß Tanks erst ab Cata wirklich wieder für 5er Instanzen benötigt werden. Momentan werden sie einfach nicht gebraucht.
> Das stößt einigen Tanks natürlich sauer auf, da sie sich bislang für unersetzbar hielten.
> Ich selbst spiele auch 3 Tankklassen und habe trotz pullender DD Spaß daran, weil ich selbst meistens im DD-Gear tanke ^^


Was genau hat deine Antwort auf mein Posting mit eben jenem meinen Posting zu tun? Da ist ja mal überhaupt kein Zusammenhang erkennbar. Vielmehr argumentierst du komplett daran vorbei...





Esda schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich immer freundlich... ich sollte evtl was häufiger posten, damit das alle wissen


Noch häufiger? 



Esda schrieb:


> Der TE gibt im Ausgangspost und später nicht an, wie schnell er pullt. Wobei, es kann sein, dass er doch später schreibt, dass er wie eine Schreibmaschine durchrattert, aber das ist mir zwischen seinen/ihren Flame- und Ranzposts dann abhanden gekommen.
> Mir ging es darum, dass ich in dem Fall verstehen kann, wenn mal einer Pullt.


Da dazu bisher keine explizite Aussage kam und wir deren Wahrheitsgehalt sowieso nicht überprüfen können würden, gehe ich neutral einfach vom Neutrum aus, sprich von moderater Geschwindigkeit, zügig aber nie zu schnell, als das ein Heiler nicht hinterher kommen würde. Und auch nicht so langsam, daß die Instanz spürbar länger dauern würde.
Ich, als wie gesagt schneller Tank, weiß, daß die Geschwindiigkeit des Tanks recht egal ist, wenn es darum geht, daß sich DDs daneben benehmen.



Esda schrieb:


> Was mich halt stört: Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn jemand sich über einzelne Spieler ärgert, das ist doch total normal und passiert jedem. Aber die Art des TE's nervt mich persönlich und hat (vielleicht voreilig) bei mir den Eindruck erweckt, dass er lieber whined, als bei sich selbst den Fehler zu suchen.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bin nicht hier im Thread aktiv, um den TE kennenzulernen, bzw. um mich mit ihm zu unterhalten. Ich äußere mich einfach nur zu einem Thema, was mich auch schon länger gestört hat. Wenn ich jetzt von allen, die sich jetzt hier am Thema vorbei ausschließlich um Rechtschreibung und Grammatik gekümmert haben, einen Eindruck zu verarbeiten haben würde, wäre ich vor dem Addon damit nicht fertig. Unabhängig davon, was ich von mancher Art und Weise halte, wie sich Leute hier äußern, halte ich es für stark übertrieben, sich Seitenweise darüber lustig zu machen. 



Esda schrieb:


> Klar ist es schwer, wenn so ein blöder Fury wie ein Berserker in die Grp reincharged und dann losrotzt, aber meine Güte: das ist eben so. Da ändert sich nix dran, das weiß auch jeder. Das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn man bei Buffed einen Käsethread eröffnet und da die Leute angammelt, die eine andere Meinung haben.


Ähm ja, Furys sind sowieso sehr beliebt grad bei den Tanks. 
Naja, Buffed ist eine Kommunikationsplattform für die Community. Wenn niemand mehr ein Thema eröffnen würde, wo mindestens eine Person der Meinung wär, daß das überflüssig ist oder hier nicht hergehört oder weiß der Geier, dann bestünde das Forum nur aus den Sticky-Threads, eventuell neuen Ausführungen mit diversen Patches im Spiel und das wars.
Okay, andere "angammeln" ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Da hab ich hier ja auch schon genug Erfahrung mit gehabt, mit solchen Zeitgenossen. Eigentlich sollte man da einfach drüber stehen und dem anderen eine sachliche Breitseite verpassen, was einem aber sicherlich nicht immer ganz gelingt... 



Esda schrieb:


> Dass er sich davon die Laune verderben lässt ist seine Sache. Und dass hier einige Leute dies als Whine sehen, muss er eben akzeptieren, wenn er einen Thread aufmacht über ein Thema, das schon milliardenfach durchgekaut wurde und zu dem es sogar schon Sammelthreads gab.


Alles, wo sich irgendjemand über irgendetwas beschwert, ist im Grunde "Whine". Die DDs spielen schlecht -> Whine. WoW ist zu leicht -> Whine. WoW ist zu schwer -> Whine...
Aber nochmal: Der TE hat Frust, eine menschliche Emotion. Und er hat versucht, diese kundzutun. Ob das nun auf eine gute oder schlechte Art und Weise passiert ist oder ob es etwas bringt, bzw. überhaupt eine gute Idee war, wenn er durch diesen Thread noch mehr Frust bekommt, war es definitiv keine gute Idee, lasse ich dabei mal dahingestellt. Aber ist eine Kommunikationsplattform, wie eben Buffed, nicht grundsätzlich auch dafür gedacht?

So dann nochmal:



Esda schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich immer freundlich... ich sollte evtl was häufiger posten, damit das alle wissen


Ja, auf diese Weise gern häufiger!


----------



## Parasîte1 (9. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, dann spielst du auf einem Vollhorst-Realm, klingt komisch, ist aber so!
> Mittlerweile können DD in dem laschen Content selbst Bosse tanken, wieso dann ewig warten und nicht schon Trash töten gehen?
> Es ist nun mal so, daß Tanks erst ab Cata wirklich wieder für 5er Instanzen benötigt werden. Momentan werden sie einfach nicht gebraucht.
> Das stößt einigen Tanks natürlich sauer auf, da sie sich bislang für unersetzbar hielten.


Für Unersetzbar halten sich einige Tanks nicht, und mal ganz ehrlich geht es einfach nur ums Prinzip uns ums Respekt.. Wer mir keinen Respekt bringt und im momentanen Content einfach drauflospullt kann gerne in der Warteschlange als DD hängen wenn Cata rauskommt, weil in meine Gruppe kommt er dank Ignore Funktion nicht mehr..

Jetzt einfach abwinken, aber nachher mit Cata losheulen dass man so lange in der Warteschlange hängt und unbedingt einen Tank braucht.. Jaaa DANN sind wir wieder gut, aber vorher mit Füssen nach uns treten weil man uns ja nicht braucht.. (verbal gesehn)

Wenn du morgen einen Tank brauchst solltest du es dir nicht heute mit ihm verscherzen..


----------



## Zhiala (9. November 2010)

nach einem Erlebnis gestern bin ich jetzt auch Tank, Equip ist zwar noch mies weil erst gerade auf 80 gelevelt aber das kommt schon noch.

Wir waren in Strath normal, ich komm als Ersatz für einen DD der abgehauen ist als er die Inni gesehen hat und wir wetzen los, Kisten enttarnen. schließlich gibts ja Punkte und Kohle dafür. Ein weiterer DD hat keine Lust mitzumachen und ist weg, Ersatz kommt sofort und endlich gehts los, das Gelaber von Arthi kann man nicht abbrechen und 2 DD's später können wir Zombis verhauen. 

Nun stellt sich heraus das der Tank hier noch nie war, kein Problem, ich auch nicht...aber das weiße Fähnchen was zu bedeuten haben war mir schon klar und so geh ich da mal hin um die Wellen aufzuhalten. Der Tank klopft trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung weiter dumme Zombies und rennt planlos rum. Endlich bequemt sich der Herr Paladin mal die erste Welle anzugreifen und ich hau natürlich fleißig mit drauf sobals seine weihe da liegt (bin auch Pala, also immer schön dicht dran^^) und nach dem ersten Zorn hab ich die ganze Aggro, der Heiler heilt mich nicht und ich bin tot. Kann mal passieren denk ich mir und renn rein, merke das der Tank seinen Aggrobuff vergessen hat und erinner ihn freundlich dran. Der Heiler hat es nichtmal für nötig gehalten mich aufzukratzen (oder den Mage der auch gestorben ist), war wohl ein wenig afk zwischendurch.

Wieder haut der Tank, noch immer ohne Aggrobuff, dumme Zombies obwohl in Sichtweite die nächste Welle marodiert. Leicht genervt schreibt der Mage ihn diesmal an das er diese doch bitte ma umhauen möge. Mehrfach an seinen Aggrobuff erinnert benutzt der Tank diesen tatsächlich und rennt in die Gruppe. Diesmal schafft er es ein Ziel zu halten, 2 hab ich nach dem 1. Schlag (ich treff eben 3 mitm Richturteil). Statt Schaden zu machen heile ich mich ab jetzt selbst und der Tank erledigt immer schön 1 nach dem anderen, nur ja keine Weihe oder Zorn machen, kostet ja Mana -.- 
Ganze 5 Wellen erlegen wir gaaanz langsam dann kommt der erste Boss, Tank haut ihn und ich stell mich dahinter, mach Flügelchen an und brate drauf was geht, genauso der Mage. Der Boss schaut sich um, lacht kurz über den Tank und haut den Mage aus der Kutte, kurz darauf dreht er sich nochmal um und verbeult mir derbe den Schädel dann noch den Jäger in den Boden gestampft und den Heiler, der Tank scheint AFK zu sein.

Auf dem Friedhof muss ich mir dann anhören das ich ein Vollhorst sei, dem Tank seine Repkosten zahlen soll und sowiso mal das Spiel löschen sollte, würd ja gar kein Dmg kommen und die Inni würd ich auch net kennen. Der Mage lacht den Tank noch etwas aus und geht dann, der Jäger fragt mal höflich an wiso denn alle immer Aggro haben wenn doch keiner Schaden macht und verschwindet ebenfalls. 
Auch ich verlasse die Gruppe und merke nun das der Tank von meinem Server ist: Er beschimpft mich noch fast eine halbe Stunde bevor ich ihn endgültig ignoriere. 

Jetzt tanke ich selber, wie gesagt noch nicht so ganz dolle weil blau/grün und nur 2x Lila aber immerhin halte ich mehr als 3 Gegner gleichzeitig, wenn ich den Leuten nicht schnell genug bin ist das nicht mein Problem. Zu BC-Zeiten hatte ich schonmal eine Kriegerin und ein Bärchen, ist also auch nix ganz neues^^


Entschuldigt die Textmenge und das Geheule aber das musste mal raus und ich hab keinen Friseur dem ichs erzählen könnte ;p


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Für Unersetzbar halten sich einige Tanks nicht, und mal ganz ehrlich geht es einfach nur ums Prinzip uns ums Respekt.. Wer mir keinen Respekt bringt und im momentanen Content einfach drauflospullt kann gerne in der Warteschlange als DD hängen wenn Cata rauskommt, weil in meine Gruppe kommt er dank Ignore Funktion nicht mehr..
> 
> Jetzt einfach abwinken, aber nachher mit Cata losheulen dass man so lange in der Warteschlange hängt und unbedingt einen Tank braucht.. Jaaa DANN sind wir wieder gut, aber vorher mit Füssen nach uns treten weil man uns ja nicht braucht.. (verbal gesehn)
> 
> Wenn du morgen einen Tank brauchst solltest du es dir nicht heute mit ihm verscherzen..



mir ist das Geweine und Angstmachen vor Cata sowas von egal, ich habe eine gut organisierte Gilde, wer sich dann Gedanken machen muss, sind die Spieler, die in keiner Gilde sind und das sind wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## Esda (9. November 2010)

Hm, ich weiß ja immer noch nicht, was du bei mir vorher reininterpretiert hast, aber bitte... empfindsamere Naturen müssen eben besonders behandelt werden...  *streichel* 
Oder wie unser geliebter Ohrensammler oder Damokles es mal formulierte: dutzidutzi! 
(Nicht sehr offensiv gemeint, ich find das Dutzi einfach zu toll <)

Und so viel schreib ich hier garnicht ^^ da solltest du mal ins Druidenforum kommen!


Es geht mir hier nicht um den TE und natürlich ist ein Forum zum posten und weinen da... aber grade dieses Thema...! Als er hier diesen Thread gestartet hat wurde einen Tag vorher in einem anderen Tankthread auch rum-mimimit. Da rein posten wäre doch absolut kein Problem gewesen. Oder in den Gruppenstory-Sammelthread. Der ist dafür da, dass man seinen Senf und Dampf ablassen kann. 

Und dann noch sein Ton... nene, da muss er sich jetzt auch ein paar Sprüche gefallen lassen.

Abgesehen davon bleib ich dabei, dass man sich wegen diesen Lappalien (sry, eh ich so) nun wirklich nicht WoW verderben lassen sollte... 
Allein die Aussage: 'geht mit gleich Equipten!' oä. im Eröffnungpost. Wie denn? ^^ Die aus der Gilde wollen nicht immer und der Dungeonfinder sucht das leider nicht aus. 
Und nur weil Dorothy schlechte Laune hat und/oder nicht tanken kann müssen doch nicht andere Leute auf einen Dungeon verzichten...


----------



## Adfg43 (9. November 2010)

der größte teil der spieler hat die inis doch schon drölfzigtausendmal gesehn
mit meim jäger mach ich irreführung auch nur noch beim boss der rest kippt sowieso gleich um...
also warum nich brain afk durchrennen der rest is eh egal^^


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Was genau hat deine Antwort auf mein Posting mit eben jenem meinen Posting zu tun? Da ist ja mal überhaupt kein Zusammenhang erkennbar. Vielmehr argumentierst du komplett daran vorbei...




hm, ich zitiere dich mal, weil du anscheinend deine eigenen Posts nicht liest:

Und es sind auch keine 99% der Instanzen, die vernünftig ablaufen. Als ich noch 5er Instanzen getankt habe, passierte in 9 von 10 Instanzen irgendwelcher Mist. Die zehnte Instanz war dann jeweils HdR, wo sich die DDs tatsächlich noch zusammengerissen haben. Ein ganz besonderes Beispiel war gerne Azjol'Nerub. Die Instanz ist die kürzeste von allen, es gibt also überhaupt keinen Grund, los zu hetzen. Ob man nun 8 Minuten braucht oder 8 1/2 ist doch völlig Wurscht (die Zahlen sind nur beispielhaft). Dennoch haben dort in der Tat zum Schluß immer irgendwelche DDs angefangen, den Trash zu pullen, während ich noch am Durchbuffen und mir den Heiler Ansehen war. Damals gab es noch drei Segen und Pallypower einzustellen dauerte eben ein paar Sekunden. Und zu wissen, wie der Heiler aussieht, schadet auch nicht. Ich weiß eben gerne, wem ich da mein Leben anvertraue und schließlich weiß ich dann, was ich demjenigen zumuten kann und was eben besser nicht. Diese 20-30 Sekunden, schließlich mußte der Palatank nach dem Buffen auch kurz was trinken, um wieder volles Mana zu haben, waren den DDs also scheinbar zu viel. Und kein einziges Mal bekam ich dann eine vernünftige Antwort, wenn ich das angesprochen habe. Dadurch verlor ein Tank, der immer Lust auf und Spaß an den Instanzen hatte, eben diese beiden und blieb dem Dungeonfinder fern, weil es eben 90% der Instanzen waren, die ärgerlich verliefen.


----------



## WotanGOP (9. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> mir ist das Geweine und Angstmachen vor Cata sowas von egal, ich habe eine gut organisierte Gilde, wer sich dann Gedanken machen muss, sind die Spieler, die in keiner Gilde sind und das sind wohl die wenigsten.


Früher oder später bekommt jeder die Quittung für sein Verhalten, auch du Brutus. 
Und wenn es nur die Tatsache ist, daß keine Gilde, kein Raid, keine Stammgruppe ewig in der selben Besetzung besteht...





Esda schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß ja immer noch nicht, was du bei mir vorher reininterpretiert hast, aber bitte... empfindsamere Naturen müssen eben besonders behandelt werden...  *streichel*
> Oder wie unser geliebter Ohrensammler oder Damokles es mal formulierte: dutzidutzi!
> (Nicht sehr offensiv gemeint, ich find das Dutzi einfach zu toll <)


*grins*
Vielleicht hast du dich ein bissel zu sehr nach eben jenen angehört, die sowieso alles am besten wissen und können, die aber keiner mag.
Und vielleicht hab ich deine Postings auch ein bissel zu sehr in diese Richtung interpretiert.
Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.  Aber es gibt wohl Schlimmeres auf dieser Welt, als mit dir ins Gespräch zu kommen...



Esda schrieb:


> Und so viel schreib ich hier garnicht ^^ da solltest du mal ins Druidenforum kommen!


Ich treib mich meistens auch eher im Paladinforum rum, außer da ist tote Hose, wie momentan. 



Esda schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier nicht um den TE und natürlich ist ein Forum zum posten und weinen da... aber grade dieses Thema...! Als er hier diesen Thread gestartet hat wurde einen Tag vorher in einem anderen Tankthread auch rum-mimimit. Da rein posten wäre doch absolut kein Problem gewesen. Oder in den Gruppenstory-Sammelthread. Der ist dafür da, dass man seinen Senf und Dampf ablassen kann.


Wir werden es beide nicht mehr erleben, daß die Leute dauerhaft der Suchfunktion mächtig sind. 



Esda schrieb:


> Und dann noch sein Ton... nene, da muss er sich jetzt auch ein paar Sprüche gefallen lassen.


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich seine Postings ab Seite 3 meistens übersprungen...



Esda schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bleib ich dabei, dass man sich wegen diesen Lappalien (sry, eh ich so) nun wirklich nicht WoW verderben lassen sollte...
> Allein die Aussage: 'geht mit gleich Equipten!' oä. im Eröffnungpost. Wie denn? ^^ Die aus der Gilde wollen nicht immer und der Dungeonfinder sucht das leider nicht aus.
> Und nur weil Dorothy schlechte Laune hat und/oder nicht tanken kann müssen doch nicht andere Leute auf einen Dungeon verzichten...


Ich finde, in einem Team-Spiel, was WoW zweifellos ist, sollte man sich den anderen anpassen. Als die 5er Instanzen noch halbwegs "gefährlich" waren, konnte ein Tank auch nicht immer gleich spielen. Ist der Heiler schlecht equipt oder kommt gar nicht hinterher, muß man langsamer machen, z.B.. Da war es auch egal, ob man selbst schneller durch wollte oder nicht. Ist der Tank für den Heiler zu schnell, was das Pullen zu vieler Mobs auf einmal mit einschließt, produzierte man Wipes und sorgte für Unmut. Im Grunde wird jetzt von den DDs nichts anderes verlangt, als sich vernünftig auf die Situation einzustellen und sich den Gruppenmitgliedern anzupassen. Verzichten soll ja keiner auf die Instanzen, eher im Gegenteil. Nur ist das kein Zusammenspiel mehr. Jeder will nur noch ganz schnell für sich seine Instanz durchziehen. Das war eben zu BC Zeiten anders und wird es hoffentlich bald auch wieder sein.
Wie gesagt, die Qualität eines Tanks, der sich beschwert, lasse ich aussen vor. Ich weiß, daß ich gut bin und ich hatte eben die selben Probleme und das völlig unnötig. Und nur, weil ich eben keine Lust mehr auf soetwas habe, gehe ich keine 5er Instanzen mehr. Brauchen tue ich da schon lange nichts mehr. Aber es ist eben nicht so, wie damals auf der Scherbenwelt. Wie oft ging da die Frage um "machen wir noch irgendetwas, was Spaß macht?". Und wie oft sind wir dann in ZH, Labby, Arka oder sonstwo gelandet. Da hat es eben Spaß gemacht, auch mit Randoms, weil alle zusammengespielt haben, weil sie es mußten. Aber zur Zeit gibt es für Tanks eben keinen Spaß in einer Instanz, weil vor allem die DDs einfach nur noch ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen.



@Stevesteel
Ich schrieb von "so macht es keinen spaß mehr, weil die DDs machen, was sie wollen". Du hast aber in Richtung "heutzutage braucht man keinen Tank, weil DDs auch alles tanken können" geantwortet. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Richtungen. Und nur weil du als quasi tankender DD Spaß an etwas hast, heißt das nicht, daß alle anderen das dann auch müssen. Mal ganz von deinem unsachlichen Ton abgesehen, @Vollhorstrealm. Nur weil es mir keinen Spaß macht, wenn DDs wilde Sau spielen?


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2010)

natürlich macht es so keinen Spaß, wenn man als Tank ständig hinterher rennt, weil im Grunde die DD alles erledigen, was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt.
Ich für meinen Teil gucke mir die Gruppe an, sehe, ok, hier erübrigt sich ein Tank, weil alle inklusive dem Heiler overgeared sind, ergo, flüstere ich kurz den Heiler an, daß ich in DD-Klamotten tanken möchte, willigt er ein, gehts los.
Zu dem mit der Gilde kann ich nur für meine Gilde sprechen, denn diese existiert seit Release mit mindestens 10 Spielern, die auch seit damals dabei sind.
Für uns kann Cata kommen, wir sind vorbereitet.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> Hallo ihr _*lieben *_DD´s ( zu 100 % ironisch gemeint )


Hallo du fähiger Tank. (zu 200% ironisch gemeint)





> Seit ein paar Wochen hatte ich wieder WoW angefangen zu spielen. Als erstes dachte ich mir gleich, machen wir mal ein paar inis. Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei wenn dd´s mal ausversehen die Aggro bekommen oder ausversehen pullen.


Du siehst was falsch. Wir machen das ABSICHTLICH, weil es in diesen kotzeinfachen "Heroics" schlicht und ergreifend SCHEISSEGAL ist!



> Nun sind ein paar Wochen vorbei und in jeder ini sind so welche Leute. Ich frage was hat dass für einen Sinn. Besonderst sind mir die DD´s aufgefallen die ihre min. 6-7 DPS machen in der Ini. Da frag ich mich erst recht was die überhaupt da noch wollen. Die haben doch schon alles.


Wer 6-7 DPS fährt braucht noch einiges. Zum Beispiel ca. 79. lvlups.






> WARUM MACHT IHR DIES?


Justice Points zum Primal Saronite verticken. Ach und wir scheissen gerne unfähige Tanks an und nähren uns an ihren Flames.





> Macht es euch Spass, den anderen das Spiel zuversauen? Warum meldet hier euch nicht gleich als Tank an?


Weil das als Schurke nicht geht. Ginge es, ich täte es.
Warum speccst du nicht einfach auf DD wenn du siehst dass die mobs ohnehin umfallen bevor sie Schaden anrichten können?



> Gut und Recht das Spiel ist total einfach geworden und man bekommt alles in den Arsch gesteckt, aber muss man da gleich den anderen den Spass verderben? Also ich als Tank ( wenn ich mal ein Tank spiele ) macht es keinen Spass den mobs hinter her zu laufen oder dämlich in der Ecke zu stehen, nur weil ihr DD´s langeweile habt, und hier rumpullen müsst.


Dann lern Tanken. Seriously, auch auf t9 Niveau kann ein Tank die Aggro eines T10 Schurken problemlos halten...wenn er spielen kann. Bezugnehmend auf deine Frage: Weil es unsere AUFGABE ist dmg zu machen.





> Wenn ihr Langeweile habt dann geht mit Leuten die so ein equipt haben wie ihr oder geht Twinken.


Es heisst equip. Ich mach mir Sorgen um deine Benotung in Englisch. Und solange es Leute gibt die sich so herrlich aufregen, und so schlecht spielen wie du, werden wir weitermachen...bis in alle Ewigkeit! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Esda (9. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Aber es gibt wohl Schlimmeres auf dieser Welt, als mit dir ins Gespräch zu kommen...



Aber sicher doch. 


*Vorsichtig auf den Vorposter deutet und sich in eine Ecke verkrümelt*



Edit: *begeistert auf den Nachposter deutet, der meine Meinung toll zusammenfasst!*


----------



## Kevex (9. November 2010)

Alter wenn du dir nach jeder mobgruppe immer pausen lässt is es doch klar, dass es immer welche gibt die pullen^^


----------



## Quietsch (9. November 2010)

man kann ja sinnvoll pausieren (lowgear@heiler & tank (& lowdps) o.ä.), aber wenn halt die leute mit 100% mana rumstehen und 5 minuten pro trashpack brauchen...


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch.
> 
> 
> *Vorsichtig auf den Vorposter deutet und sich in eine Ecke verkrümelt*



Ich finde dich!


----------



## Schneller1 (9. November 2010)

sei doch froh das du welche dds bekommst die schaden machen, vor dem patch hatte ich dds, die kaum schaden machen und als tank den meisten damge machen wo ist da der sinn, die inis kamen mir dann wie stunden vor!


----------



## Phanthera (9. November 2010)

Mosur schrieb:


> wenn du hinter mobs herlaufenmusst, machst du als tank irgendwas falsch. ^^






ja klar


----------



## Phanthera (9. November 2010)

Miro6ixo schrieb:


> ich glaub dir fehlen er die werte, die zu erreichen sind, versuch mal das aktuelle hitcap von 246 zu erreichen und denn rest der klamoten auf ausdauer
> weil andere tanks die wo einige wahrscheinlich schlechter equipt sind bekommen es ja auch hin






wie oft muss ich hier noch erwähnen dass ich nicht so oft tank gewesen war und dass immer von anderen tanks gehört hatte in der in? zuerst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## Phanthera (9. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hallo du fähiger Tank. (zu 200% ironisch gemeint)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








was machst du hier? Solltest du nicht im Kindergarten sein?


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Schurken die mir (ohne Absprache) immer Schurkenhandel geben und dann losrennen gebe ich immer Hand des Schutzes (Nix Dolchfächer und auf mich die Aggro umlenken). Und wenn das CD hat und sies nich gelernt haben dann mach ich Bubble an und seh sie tanken. xD


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> was machst du hier? Solltest du nicht im Kindergarten sein?



Was für eine tolle Argumentation =) Solltest du nicht schon im "mimimiDieSindAlleSooooooGemeinZuMir!!!" - Land sein? ^^



> Schurken die mir (ohne Absprache) immer Schurkenhandel geben und dann losrennen gebe ich immer Hand des Schutzes (Nix Dolchfächer und auf mich die Aggro umlenken). Und wenn das CD hat und sies nich gelernt haben dann mach ich Bubble an und seh sie tanken. xD



*Gähnt* Genau. Absprachen. In Instanzen die innerhalb von 10 Minuten vorbei sind wenn die Gruppe Dampf macht. Ich würde sowas auch nicht machen, wenn die Heros herausfordernd wären. Aber zum 10ten mal: WotLK beinhaltet keine heroischen Instanzen, das ist ein Fakt. Wir haben schonmal halb Gundrak durchgefightet, und erst dann gemerkt dass der Tank seit 7 Minuten afk war weil sein rechner abgeschmiert is.

Wenn ich einen Dolchfächer pull mache, dann nur wenn die Gruppe ohnehin schon auf dem Weg ist, und ich sehe dass sowohl Heal als auch Tank vorhanden und in gutem Zustand sind. Wenn sich dann in Tank beschwert, nur weil ich in einer Witzini die Geschwindigkeit anziehe, lache ich ihn maximal aus. btw. Buffs kann man wegklicken und bubbelnde Palas werden gekickvoted.


Gebt uns Instanzen die vorsichtiges Vorgehen erfordern, und wir hören damit auf =)


----------



## Murinus (10. November 2010)

kann ich bnicht nachvollziehen b4ei mir ziehen die dds nur sehr selten aggro...


----------



## Murinus (10. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Schurken die mir (ohne Absprache) immer Schurkenhandel geben und dann losrennen gebe ich immer Hand des Schutzes (Nix Dolchfächer und auf mich die Aggro umlenken). Und wenn das CD hat und sies nich gelernt haben dann mach ich Bubble an und seh sie tanken. xD





l2p... solche tanks sind mir die liebsten faul rumsitzen und ihren job nicht machen


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *Gähnt* Genau. Absprachen. In Instanzen die innerhalb von 10 Minuten vorbei sind wenn die Gruppe Dampf macht. Ich würde sowas auch nicht machen, wenn die Heros herausfordernd wären. Aber zum 10ten mal: WotLK beinhaltet keine heroischen Instanzen, das ist ein Fakt. Wir haben schonmal halb Gundrak durchgefightet, und erst dann gemerkt dass der Tank seit 7 Minuten afk war weil sein rechner abgeschmiert is.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Dolchfächer pull mache, dann nur wenn die Gruppe ohnehin schon auf dem Weg ist, und ich sehe dass sowohl Heal als auch Tank vorhanden und in gutem Zustand sind. Wenn sich dann in Tank beschwert, nur weil ich in einer Witzini die Geschwindigkeit anziehe, lache ich ihn maximal aus. btw. Buffs kann man wegklicken und bubbelnde Palas werden gekickvoted.
> 
> ...



Pullende Schurken werden bei uns genauso gekickvoted.

Ausserdem gehts es nicht um die Schwierigkeit der Ini, sondern alleine um gegenseitigen Respekt. Und du hast keinen. Und deswegen gebührt Dir auch kein Respekt. Nur weil es "dir" zu langsam geht hast du noch lange nicht das Recht jemand anderem seinen Spielspass zu vermiesen. Und wenn du dir einfach das Recht nimmst, nehm ich mir genausogut Rechte dir den Spielspass zu vermiesen.
Und diese Argumentation "Weil ich es kann" zeugt noch mehr von einem absoluten asozialem Verhalten, welches weder cool noch irgendwie leet ist, sondern einfach nur zu bedauern.

Wo ist also dein Problem? Ich hab keins wir melden uns immer zu dritt in Inis an. Uns voted niemand raus. (Tank, Heiler, 1 DD)


----------



## sharas1 (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Argumentation =) Solltest du nicht schon im "mimimiDieSindAlleSooooooGemeinZuMir!!!" - Land sein? ^^
> 
> 
> Wenn ich einen Dolchfächer pull mache, dann nur wenn die Gruppe ohnehin schon auf dem Weg ist, und ich sehe dass sowohl Heal als auch Tank vorhanden und in gutem Zustand sind. Wenn sich dann in Tank beschwert, nur weil ich in einer Witzini die Geschwindigkeit anziehe, lache ich ihn maximal aus. btw. Buffs kann man wegklicken und bubbelnde Palas werden gekickvoted.
> ...



Diese Argumentation hinkt auch ein wenig, meinst du nicht auch?

Ich denke da nur mal an dieses, wie heißt es gleich noch, Zusammenspiel und Rollenverteilung...Sei es in nem Raid oder auch in ´ner 5er Witzini..
Die Gamer können nix dafür das Blizzard sich mit ihrem Instanzkonzept für WotlK total in die Nesseln gesetzt hat.

Seinen "Frust" an den Tanks etc auszulassen, die in 5er inis anfangen zu schwimmen und ihnen quasi der 
Grunglage beraubt ist auch nicht der richtige weg. Das schafft nur Frust und spaltet das Verhältnis DDs <---> Tanks (wie man hier bei Buffed und im Blizz Forum sehen kann).

Und dann fängt i-wann das große Wundern an, warum keiner mehr seine Rolle spielen kann, wie soll ein DD,Tank oder auch Heal, der mit
WotlK angefangen hat, denn das große mysterium des Zusammenspielens kennenlernen, wenn man es ihm nicht zeigt und sie kein Arsch dran hält?

Das große erwachen wird mit Cata kommen wenn alle nach Tanks heulen, aber der Großteil kein Bock mehr hat ,aufgrund schlechter erfahrungen einen zu spielen....


Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, wir werden sehen^^



Edit: Parasite war schneller...^^


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> l2p... solche tanks sind mir die liebsten faul rumsitzen und ihren job nicht machen


Du kennst meine Spielweise nicht, aber ich denke mal zu 99% Sicherheit bin ich eher derjenige der dir ein l2p erwidern kann. 

Nur weil man Hero Modes down hat und das entsprechende Equipment muss man noch lange nicht zum sozialen Arschloch werden. Das gilt sowohl für den Tank als auch für die DDs. Wer sich als DD bei mir einfach nur vernünftig verhält ist auch nach 8-10 Minuten durch eine Standard Ini durch.. Wer meint quer schiessen zu müssen braucht halt länger. 

Wie gesagt es ist keine Sache der Schwierigkeit sondern es geht mir einfach um den Faktor Respekt. Spielen und spielen lassen.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Ist das Thema nicht eigentlich sinnlos? Die DDs interessiert nicht was die Tanks sagen und die Tanks nicht was die DDs sagen. Es geht hier darum die eigene Ansicht als die einzig richtige darzustellen. Hier zu diskutieren bringt absolut nichts, da es von einem Ohr reingeht und vom anderen Ohr wieder rausgeht.


----------



## sharas1 (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Ist das Thema nicht eigentlich sinnlos? Die DDs interessiert nicht was die Tanks sagen und die Tanks nicht was die DDs sagen.
> .........
> 
> Hier zu diskutieren bringt absolut nichts, da es von einem Ohr reingeht und vom anderen Ohr wieder rausgeht.



Ja, aber ist das nicht zum kotzen??
Ich finde schon...


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Ich spiele genau aus dem Grund keinen Tank weil die DD´s eh pullen.


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Die DDs interessiert nicht was die Tanks sagen und die Tanks nicht was die DDs sagen.



Also wenn ich mit einer Gruppe als Tank unterwegs bin, interessiert es die DDs durchaus, was ich zu sagen habe...


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich finde dich!



Noez! :O



Dann verkrümel ich mich doch lieber wieder ins Druidenforum und verwische dort meine Spuren


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Dass es zum Kotzen ist, steht außer Frage. Man kann gerne immer mal wieder versuchen es dem anderen begreiflich zu machen, aber sollte man sich auch rechtzeitig gewahr werden, wann das in eine sinnlose "ich bestell mir pommes!! - aber ich bestell mir nen Hamburger!!"Diskussion ausartet. Mir ist sehrwohl bewusst, dass das nicht so ganz an das Prinzip herankommt, aber eigentlich ist es ja so, dass das ergebnis das gleiche ist.


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Ist das Thema nicht eigentlich sinnlos? Die DDs interessiert nicht was die Tanks sagen und die Tanks nicht was die DDs sagen. Es geht hier darum die eigene Ansicht als die einzig richtige darzustellen. Hier zu diskutieren bringt absolut nichts, da es von einem Ohr reingeht und vom anderen Ohr wieder rausgeht.
> [/QUOTE
> Also eigentlich treten hier die Tanks für das Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe ein, während die DDs sich nur um sich selbst kümmern. Die Tanks hat es schon immer interessiert, was mit den anderen ist. Das gehört mit zur Tankaufgabe. DDs interessieren sich aber schon länger nur um ihren Platz im Recount, ohne Rücksicht auf Heiler und Tank. Die Ignoranz ist also eher einseitig.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also eigentlich treten hier die Tanks für das Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe ein, während die DDs sich nur um sich selbst kümmern. Die Tanks hat es schon immer interessiert, was mit den anderen ist. Das gehört mit zur Tankaufgabe. DDs interessieren sich aber schon länger nur um ihren Platz im Recount, ohne Rücksicht auf Heiler und Tank. Die Ignoranz ist also eher einseitig.



Okay ich komme nicht umhin dir recht zu geben. Ich hätte zuerst richtig darüber nachdenken sollen. Vergesst was ich schrieb.


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also eigentlich treten hier die Tanks für das Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe ein, während die DDs sich nur um sich selbst kümmern. Die Tanks hat es schon immer interessiert, was mit den anderen ist. Das gehört mit zur Tankaufgabe. DDs interessieren sich aber schon länger nur um ihren Platz im Recount, ohne Rücksicht auf Heiler und Tank. Die Ignoranz ist also eher einseitig.



DAS ist falsch
den Tank interessiert ein keine milchbohne was mit dem Heiler ist . Der Heiler schreit 5x nach Mana und der tank pullt und pullt und pullt. Dann stirbt der Tank weil kein heal - kommt ein Flame

"WTF- HEAL?????????" 
XXXverlässt die Gruppe


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> DAS ist falsch
> den Tank interessiert ein keine milchbohne was mit dem Heiler ist . Der Heiler schreit 5x nach Mana und der tank pullt und pullt und pullt. Dann stirbt der Tank weil kein heal - kommt ein Flame
> 
> "WTF- HEAL?????????"
> XXXverlässt die Gruppe




Komisch - warum ist mir das in meiner gesamten WoW Karriere noch nie passiert ?

Möchte gern Tanks aus der 2ten Reihe kenne ich dafür zur Genüge...


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Komisch - warum ist mir das in meiner gesamten WoW Karriere noch nie passiert ?
> 
> Möchte gern Tanks aus der 2ten Reihe kenne ich dafür zur Genüge...



ist mir halt gestern in der ini passiert , der Heiler hat geschriehen und der Tank is dann gegangen weil kein heal kam mit genau diesen worten "WTF - HEAL????" ...


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Muss ich Najsh grade zum Teil recht geben. Is mir bisher auch sehr selten untergekommen. Meistens entschuldigen sich die Tanks nach dem Wipe dann a la "Sry hab verpeilt auf dein Mana zu achten". Die Betonung liegt auf "sehr selten"^^ soll heißen es kam auch mir schon unter wobei davon auch 50% nur nen dc vortäuschten. also wirklich mit flames um sich geworfen hat kaum noch jemand oO liegt evtl am pool?


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> DAS ist falsch
> den Tank interessiert ein keine milchbohne was mit dem Heiler ist . Der Heiler schreit 5x nach Mana und der tank pullt und pullt und pullt. Dann stirbt der Tank weil kein heal - kommt ein Flame
> 
> "WTF- HEAL?????????"
> XXXverlässt die Gruppe


Du beschreibst da keinen richtigen Tank. 
In 5er Instanzen ging mein erster Blick immer zum Heiler. Was hat er für Equip, wieviel Mana hat er. Und später ist ein Auge immer auf dem Manabalken und der Figur des Heilers. Ich für meinen Teil habe nie anders gespielt. Aber ich hatte auch den Ehrgeiz, möglichst immer ganz ohne Tote durchzukommen, egal ob es Kara war, der schwarze Tempel oder jetzt ICC.
Tanks, die nicht auf ihren Heiler aufpassen, sind für mich keine richtigen Tanks! Sie haben nämlich auf jeden Fall nicht begriffen, daß ihr grüner Balken vom blauen Balken des Heilers abhängig ist.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ....Sie haben nämlich auf jeden Fall nicht begriffen, daß ihr grüner Balken vom blauen Balken des Heilers abhängig ist....



Wie war das noch? "Pass mal auf du Clown: Mein Manabalken ist dein Gesundheitsbalken. Verstanden?"


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Dann tut es mir leid für dich, daß du noch nie einen richtigen Tank erlebt hast. Das ist in der Tat bedauerlich und auch bedenklich.


Ich fürchte fast du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden - und ich spiele Tank...


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden - und ich spiele Tank...


Deswegen hab ichs wieder rauseditiert, als es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen fiel, was du wirklich meintest.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Argumentation =) Solltest du nicht schon im "mimimiDieSindAlleSooooooGemeinZuMir!!!" - Land sein? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schonmal an frische 80er Tanks gedacht, welche noch nicht im vollen 277er Equip durch die Instanz rennen, und gewisse Feinheiten erst noch lernen müssen?

Nein, oder?

Warum auch, dann müsste man mal an andere denken. Schrecklich diese Einstellung. Da wird die Vorfreude auf Cata noch ein kleines bißchen mehr erhöht.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schonmal an frische 80er Tanks gedacht, welche noch nicht im vollen 277er Equip durch die Instanz rennen, und gewisse Feinheiten erst noch lernen müssen?
> 
> Nein, oder?
> 
> Warum auch, dann müsste man mal an andere denken. Schrecklich diese Einstellung. Da wird die Vorfreude auf Cata noch ein kleines bißchen mehr erhöht.



Und ich freu mich drauf, wie dann genau die Nasen ohne Gear meinen in eine Hero reinrennen zu müssen und den Siff dann heilen darf *cheer*


----------



## Fedaykin (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich drauf, wie dann genau die Nasen ohne Gear meinen in eine Hero reinrennen zu müssen und den Siff dann heilen darf *cheer*



Da einem ja auch auf Stufe 80 die epischen Gegenstände nachgeschmissen werden. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass alle! Spieler mit 85 erstmal blau ausgerüstet in die Instanzen rennen werden.

Jeder DD oder Heiler darf sich benehmen wie er will, aber der Tank...der sollte am besten mit 60k Leben unbuffed und kompletten ICC-Gear spielen.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Jeder DD oder Heiler darf sich benehmen wie er will, aber der Tank...der sollte am besten mit 60k Leben unbuffed und kompletten ICC-Gear spielen.



das klingt mir etwas nach ironie?


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Da einem ja auch auf Stufe 80 die epischen Gegenstände nachgeschmissen werden. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass alle! Spieler mit 85 erstmal blau ausgerüstet in die Instanzen rennen werden.
> 
> Jeder DD oder Heiler darf sich benehmen wie er will, aber der Tank...der sollte am besten mit 60k Leben unbuffed und kompletten ICC-Gear spielen.



Ich hab vor kurzem selber einen Tank equipt und bin nicht sofort auf lvl 80 als Tank in eine Hero. Ich hab brav non heros getankt und bin als DD dann in Heros mitgegangen. Da kriegt man dann schon flott Gear zusammen und muss nicht grün-blau in eine Hero rennen. Klar, so einen Tank kann ich auch heilen, aber ein grün-blauer Heiler sieht da alt aus. Von der Aggro mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich nehm halt Rücksicht und mach anderen das Hero-Leben nicht unnötig schwer.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem selber einen Tank equipt und bin nicht sofort auf lvl 80 als Tank in eine Hero. Ich hab brav non heros getankt und bin als DD dann in Heros mitgegangen. Da kriegt man dann schon flott Gear zusammen und muss nicht grün-blau in eine Hero rennen. Klar, so einen Tank kann ich auch heilen, aber ein grün-blauer Heiler sieht da alt aus. Von der Aggro mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Ich nehm halt Rücksicht und mach anderen das Hero-Leben nicht unnötig schwer.



Zwischen 156er und 277er Gear gibt es ja noch gewisse Unterschiede.

Ich zum Beispiel habe auch einen Tank hochgelevelt und werde diesen ebenfalls mit Cata spielen. Nachdem der Charakter die 80 erreicht hat, habe ich selbstverständlich erstmal zugesehen, dass er ein einigermaßen ordentliches Equip bekommt.

Und hier sind wir wieder beim gegenseitigen Respekt.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Zwischen 156er und 277er Gear gibt es ja noch gewisse Unterschiede.
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel habe auch einen Tank hochgelevelt und werde diesen ebenfalls mit Cata spielen. Nachdem der Charakter die 80 erreicht hat, habe ich selbstverständlich erstmal zugesehen, dass er ein einigermaßen ordentliches Equip bekommt.
> 
> Und hier sind wir wieder beim gegenseitigen Respekt.



Ja. Bei mir ist 232-Gear schon ausreichend. Für Heros natürlich. Die hat mein Pala auch und ich hab in Innis genrell keine Probleme.

Von diesem Gear an reicht die Aggro für normalsterbliche DD's und wer Overnukt, bitte sehr. Ist wahrscheinlich eh ein Fury und der kann dann auch brav weitertanken oder gerezzt werden. 


 Mir hat ganz, ganz selten mal ein DD vor der Nase gepullt (abgesehen von Gilde, aber das war pure Bosheit), und das war anfangs und da hab ich dann auch gefailt und mir ist das Mana ausgegangen. Wenn ich mich zum Trinken gesetzt hab, hat dann schonmal wer gepullt, ist geheilt worden, ich hab fertig gereggt und gut ist. Keine Ahnung, wie man sich dann über sowas aufregen kann.

Inzwischen pulle ich zügig die Inni durch und keiner hat ein Problem. Wenn der Heilermana knapp wird, warte ich, aber da hat dann auch keiner gepullt.


----------



## Sogeking1337 (10. November 2010)

Vielleicht liegts einfach daran das du als DD nichts auf die Reihe kriegst oder einfach nur scheisse Tankst (loser).


----------



## Arthas1993 (10. November 2010)

Iwie ist alles ganz einfach : Hochequiter  Heiler .... sagt keiner was, Hochequipter Tank .... sagt auch keiner was, aber wehe es kommt ein dd mit mehr als 6200gs her da wird gleich geheult: klau ja nicht die aggro und etc.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie man sich dann über sowas aufregen kann.



es geht darum, dass kleinere Tanks bzw auch neuere nich so schnell beieinander sind und dann GRUNDSÄTZLICH ein DD pullt. da macht das Tanken dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Klar hats irgendwo was mit l2p zu tun aber wie sollen die tanks lernen zu tanken wenn die dds den job übernehmen weils ihnen zu lang dauert?

un von wegen "geh halt non hc zum lernen" ... schonmal als tank nonhc gewesen? kein dd der 80 is geht non hc ergo haste nur die darunter und die sind dann auch meist im schaden unter dir woraus resultiert dass du wieder nix lernst weil du schon alleine durch schaden tankst und nich durch aggro...


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> aber wehe es kommt ein dd mit mehr als 6200gs her da wird gleich geheult: klau ja nicht die aggro und etc.



also ich habe inzwischen weder recount noch gearscore installiert - weil ich beides für überflüssig halte.

Und ich "screen" meine Gruppe auch nicht vorab - wer mit dem dungeon browser hero Inis gehen darf,
ist willkommen. Genauso fallen mir nicht die Ohren ab wenn 10k plus dps DDs dabei sind. 

Selbste wenn die aggro in vereinzelten mob Gruppen hier und da flöten gehen sollte, weiss ich,
dass das Add down ist bevor es wirklich schaden machen könnte - also was solls...

Abgesehen davon kommt es auch bei den DDs auf die jweilige Klasse und skillung an.
Ein Hexer bringt mich aggro technisch in der Regel wesentlich öfter in Bedrägnis als andere Klassen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass Leute zu Ini Beginn in Panik geraten, weil ein DD zuviel dps fährt -.-


----------



## Reaper2004 (10. November 2010)

Wenn der letzte DD gestorben ist, der letzte Heiler nach Hilfe schreit weil er Aggro hat, erst dann werdet ihr merken das es halt nicht immer ohne Tanks geht.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> es geht darum, dass kleinere Tanks bzw auch neuere nich so schnell beieinander sind und dann *GRUNDSÄTZLICH* ein DD pullt. da macht das Tanken dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Klar hats irgendwo was mit l2p zu tun aber wie sollen die tanks lernen zu tanken wenn die dds den job übernehmen weils ihnen zu lang dauert?



Sorry, aber wenn die Grundsätzlich ein DD vor der Nase wegpullt, dann liegt das nicht am DD. 
Und wirklich, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das in jeder einzelnen Inni bei jeder einzelnen Mobgruppe der Fall ist. Sry. Geht einfach nicht.

Das passiert ab und an mal, aber nicht permanent so, dass man so tierisch rumheulen muss wie der TE. 




> un von wegen "geh halt non hc zum lernen" ... schonmal als tank nonhc gewesen? kein dd der 80 is geht non hc ergo haste nur die darunter und die sind dann auch meist im schaden unter dir woraus resultiert dass du wieder nix lernst weil du schon alleine durch schaden tankst und nich durch aggro...





Esda schrieb:


> Ich hab brav non heros getankt und bin als DD dann in Heros mitgegangen.




gelesen? 

Und ich meinte auch nicht zum Tanken lernen, sondern um zumindest grüne level-Items durch Blauzeug zu ersetzen.
Auch wenn ein absoluter Frischling auch in NH's was lernen wird, zum Beispiel Manahaushalt, Pulltaktik und evtl die beste Tankrota.


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> es geht darum, dass kleinere Tanks bzw auch neuere nich so schnell beieinander sind und dann GRUNDSÄTZLICH ein DD pullt. da macht das Tanken dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Klar hats irgendwo was mit l2p zu tun aber wie sollen die tanks lernen zu tanken wenn die dds den job übernehmen weils ihnen zu lang dauert?
> 
> un von wegen "geh halt non hc zum lernen" ... schonmal als tank nonhc gewesen? kein dd der 80 is geht non hc ergo haste nur die darunter und die sind dann auch meist im schaden unter dir woraus resultiert dass du wieder nix lernst weil du schon alleine durch schaden tankst und nich durch aggro...



Das ist relativ.

Wenn du neuer Tank bist wirst du ggf eben gleich ins kalte Wasser geworfen. Da heisst es
eben Augenzu und durch. 

Und mit Übersicht zu spotten, die mobs durchzutabben etc gehört einfach dazu.
Sich einfach als tank hinstellen und 3 Stunden in aller Ruhe aggro aufbauen ist nicht - so flexibel muss man als tank eben sein.
Es kommt immer wieder zu Situationen wo du als Tank gezwungen bist schnell und intuitiv zu handeln - zB wenn
es zu unbeabasichtigen pulls kommt - was ja öfter mal der Fall ist.

Solltest du damit nicht wirklich zurecht kommen - solltest du dir ggf überlegen ob tank das Richtige für dich ist.

Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem als schlecht equipter tank mit gute ausgerüsteten DDs in heros zu gehen.
Auch wenn die DDs die aggro des tanks überholen werden, wird das in etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt sein,
wo das add bzw der boss auch relativ zeitnah umkippt.

Und wer eben solche Situationen vermeiden will, und "ganz in Ruhe tanken lernen will" - der muss
das eben mit Freunden/Gilde probieren...


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Iwie ist alles ganz einfach : Hochequiter  Heiler .... sagt keiner was, Hochequipter Tank .... sagt auch keiner was, aber wehe es kommt ein dd mit mehr als 6200gs her da wird gleich geheult: klau ja nicht die aggro und etc.


Tja, die Erfahrungswerte sprechen für sich.
Ein 6200gs equippter DD ist halt noch immer ein DD und hat nicht zu pullen, ausser er geht mit Leuten in die Ini die ihn kennen und es von vorneherein abgesprochen und vereinbart ist. Punkt.

Und zum Thema Tanks die nicht auf das Mana der Heiler achten:
Wieviel Tanks hast du hier posten sehen die nicht auf das Mana der Heiler achten, und wieviel DD hast du hier die meinen sie können sich über einfache Regeln des gemeinsamen Zusammenspiels hinwegsetzen? Ich glaube der Anteil der hirnlos-DDs ist hier um ein vielfaches höher. (Und sie geben es auch noch zu weil sie meinen es sei cool anderen den Spass zu verderben.) Wem der Schuh passt der soll sich ruhig angesprochen fühlen.. Aber sollte evtl statt über mich gleich herzufallen lieber übser sein eigenes Verhalten nachdenken. Man sagt ja: Wenn du mit einem Finger auf wen anderen zeigst, zeigen noch immer 3 weitere auf dich selbst..

Ich find das eher traurig dass einige sowas noch extra machen weil sie auf ihrem "Ich, ich, ich und nur ich bin mir wichtig und will schnell durch diese ini" Ego-Trip sind. Meiner Meinung nach eher ein Armutszeugnis als alles andere.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn die Grundsätzlich ein DD vor der Nase wegpullt, dann liegt das nicht am DD.


an wem sonst? wenn der dd pullt liegt es am dd(wenn der tank allerdings nach jeder gruppe bzw nach jedem kampf erstmal ne halbe minute stehen bleibt un nix macht is das was anderes). das ist fakt und keine diskussionsgrundlage.
der einzige DD der pullt ist der hunter mit irreführung. Eigentlich



Esda schrieb:


> Und wirklich, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das in jeder einzelnen Inni bei jeder einzelnen Mobgruppe der Fall ist. Sry. Geht einfach nicht.
> 
> Das passiert ab und an mal, aber nicht permanent so, dass man so tierisch rumheulen muss wie der TE.



es kommt inzwischen regelmäßig vor dass dds sich als tanks fühlen. vllt nicht bei JEDER gruppe aber im durchschnitt bei jeder 3ten gruppe. zumindest in unserem pool, keine ahnung wie es woanders abläuft.


Esda schrieb:


> gelesen?
> 
> Und ich meinte auch nicht zum Tanken lernen, sondern um zumindest grüne level-Items durch Blauzeug zu ersetzen.
> Auch wenn ein absoluter Frischling auch in NH's was lernen wird, zum Beispiel Manahaushalt, Pulltaktik und evtl die beste Tankrota.


Zumal dieses "Klar hats irgendwo was mit l2p zu tun aber wie sollen die tanks lernen zu tanken wenn die dds den job übernehmen weils ihnen zu lang dauert?" nicht auf dich bezogen war sondern auf die allgemeine situation.
eigentlich will ich niemanden grün blau in ner hero sehen und darum gings mir auch nicht. komplett blau mit min 187 (level 78 items) kann ich erwarten oder zumindest ein großteil der items.
es geht mir hier grad einzig ums "l2p".


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> mir hier grad einzig ums "l2p".



ein L2P wirst du von mir in dieser Form nie hören (lesen), da ich sowas einfach zu unhöflich finde. 
Man muss aber noch sagen dürfen, dass derjenige, der sich beschwert, auch mal den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen sollte (also der TE), und nicht nur wild auf die andern zeigen soll.

Ich bleibe dabei: wenn ich als Tank in einer Inni bin und ständig (also nicht ein Sputtel in einer Hero) die DD's pullen, dann liegt das an MIR. Und nicht an den DD's. Dann bin ich einfach zu lahm. Natürlich ist das nicht die feine englische Art, aber damit muss ich dann eben zurecht kommen.
Ich hab auch schon oft genug solche Tanks gehabt, die eine Mobgruppe mehr schlecht als recht tanken und dann eine Minute rumstehen. Davon hatte seltenst einer schlechtes Gear, es waren eher diejenigen mit 245 iLvl aufwärts. 
Bei den Tanks mit schlechtem Gear hab ich eher den Eindruck, dass sie sich mehr Mühe geben - eben weil es bei ihnen noch mehr Not tut. 

Ich würde auch niemals einen Tank mit Mistgear flamen, ich heil die Burschen einfach so gut möglich durch. Jeder fängt mal klein an und ich kann, dank gutem Equip, eine Menge ausgleichen. Aber ich finde auch, dass man sich selber was zusammensuchen kann, bevor man in die erste Hero rennt. Wenn man das nicht tut, soll man sich auch nicht beschweren, dass man keine Aggro hält.


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem als schlecht equipter tank mit gute ausgerüsteten DDs in heros zu gehen.
> Auch wenn die DDs die aggro des tanks überholen werden, wird das in etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt sein,
> wo das add bzw der boss auch relativ zeitnah umkippt.
> 
> ...



Ein Geben und ein Nehmen sollte es sein. Zufällig als DD aggro ziehen weil man einfach den frischen 80er tank unterschätzt in der Aggro ist nicht schlimm. Dagegen sag ich ja nichts. Aber es wissentlich und willentlich zu provozieren und noch extra CDs zu zünden und wasweissich ist unterste Schublade.

Statt deiner Aussage kann man auch sagen dass die DDs sich ihre Gildeninterne Gruppe suchen sollen und dann da spielen können wie sie wollen, anstatt andere Spieler zu frustrieren.

Nicht auf Dich bezogen Najsh, ich spreche hier im allgemeinen nun mal, aber gerade dieses "Is mir egal ich zieh als DD aggro einfach weil ich es kann" zeugt sowas von einer, ich nenne es mal "Arschloch-Generation", welche mit Wotlk zum vorschein kam..
Verhalten solche Leute sich ausserhalb des PC Zimmers in der Öffentlichkeit genauso asozial? Überholt ihr im Auto auch auf der Autobahn rechts einfach weil ihr es könnt? Springt ihr wenn 2 Leute sich auf der Straße über irgendetwas unterhalten was ihr zufällig mitbekommt auch in den Dialog wie hier im Forum und beleidigt sie mit "Du hast keine Ahnung du Loser" wenn ihr etwas hört was eventuell nicht richtig ist?

Lernt mal wieder Zusammenspiel, oder spielt nen Offline RPG oder Hack'n'Slay oder wasweissich aber nervt nicht andere Spieler die auch ein Recht auf ihren Spass in der Ini haben.


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> ein L2P wirst du von mir in dieser Form nie hören (lesen), da ich sowas einfach zu unhöflich finde.
> Man muss aber noch sagen dürfen, dass derjenige, der sich beschwert, auch mal den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen sollte (also der TE), und nicht nur wild auf die andern zeigen soll.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: wenn ich als Tank in einer Inni bin und ständig (also nicht ein Sputtel in einer Hero) die DD's pullen, dann liegt das an MIR. Und nicht an den DD's. Dann bin ich einfach zu lahm. Natürlich ist das nicht die feine englische Art, aber damit muss ich dann eben zurecht kommen.
> ...



Ich sagte ja auch nicht dass es von dir kommt, sondern meine die damit, von denen es kommt.

dem ist kaum mehr was hinzuzufügen. außer dass wir beim gegenseitigen respekt gedöns sind. glaube mir wenn ein tank aufgrund von dd pulls den spaß am spiel verliert ist das wesentlich schlimmer als wenn ein dd mal 5-10 sekunden länger warten muss... ich rede hier nicht von undingzeiten wie eben minute rumstehen und sowas. da muss ich ehrlich sein bin ich als dd genauso dass ich dann selber weitermache weil das einfach ein nogo ist. 
Zu deiner aussage bzgl mistgear = mehr aggro(salopp gesagt): das stimmt wohl der gedanke driftet richtung "ach ich hab ja pdk basis gear so schlecht kanns also nich sein wenn ich die ein oder andere aggrofähigkeit der einfachheit halber weglasse" was ich persönlich als besonders frech finde, vor allem wenn permanenter aggroverlust die folge ist. es geht halt im prinzip darum, dass viele (nicht alle!!) dds sich wegen ein paar sekunden wartezeit aufregen die im unterschied zum t10 tank mit skill stehen und nur DESHALB meinen rumpullen zu müssen. eventuell seh ich das wirklich momentan alles ein bisschen schief, kann durchaus sein. aber dennoch hat kein DD das recht nur weil ihm zu langsam einfach pullen (zumindest solange das "zu langsam" in einem annehmbaren rahmen bleibt - der wiederum subjektiv ist so nebenbei erwähnt).


----------



## urk0815 (10. November 2010)

Es wurde ja bereits mehrfach gesagt aber ich wiederhol es gern noch mal wer reden (schreiben) kann ist klar im Vorteil. Das ist ein Gruppenspiel und jeder geht entsprechend seiner Rolle da rein. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist dem Rest der Gruppe zu vermitteln wie du das gerne haben möchtest, hast du den Fehler gemacht. Und wenn 4 andere dich in der Gruppe als Tank einfach ignorieren können auch.

Ich kann die Sache nur aus ICC DPS Klassen und frisch 80er Heil Klassen Situation beschreiben da mir tanken nie freunde gemacht hat. Aber entweder man spricht sich ab oder es ergibt sich aus dem ersten trash wies läuft oder Lernen muss wehtun. Wenn ich als DD in ner HeroIni sterb habe ich was falsch gemacht Punkt da würde ich mich im Leben nicht beschweren.

Der aktuelle Content ist mit ICC 25 Hero Equip ein Witz und fast jede so ausgerüstete DD Klasse müsste warten bis der blaue Tank den Trash quasi totgetankt hat um dann einmal draufzuballern. Bei den Heilern ist das größte Problem das sie nicht unterwegs einschlafen vor langeweile. In Friendsgruppe tankt nicht mal mehr einer und teilweise verzichten wir sogar auf nen heiler weil mit 4dd und 1 healdd eh alles instant umfällt. Und wenn es mal zu Equipunterschieden bei den Rollen in der Randomgroup kommt sollte man sich darauf ja problemlos einstellen können. 

Aber schlussendlich bleibt es bei der Kernaussage Reden hilft.

und wenn nicht hat blizz ja freundlicherweise ein gewisses Maß an demokratischer Gewalt eingebaut und es steht dir jederzeit frei die Gruppe zu verlassen.

Und wenn das leider zu erwartende geheule von blizz bitte bitte ignoriert wird, dann wirds in cata ERST mal wieder besser und auch ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Ein Geben und ein Nehmen sollte es sein. Zufällig als DD aggro ziehen weil man einfach den frischen 80er tank unterschätzt in der Aggro ist nicht schlimm. Dagegen sag ich ja nichts. Aber es wissentlich und willentlich zu provozieren und noch extra CDs zu zünden und wasweissich ist unterste Schublade.
> 
> Statt deiner Aussage kann man auch sagen dass die DDs sich ihre Gildeninterne Gruppe suchen sollen und dann da spielen können wie sie wollen, anstatt andere Spieler zu frustrieren.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir da völlig Recht.

Allerdings hast du - und das auch als schlecht equipter tank immer das Druckmittel - dass du sofort eine
neue Grupope findest, die DDs sich jedoch auf mindestens 10-20 mins in der Gruppensuche einstellen
dürfen wenn du leavst ...

Womit ich nichts anderes sagen will - mal abgesehen vom tank skill - gehört zu einem
tank auch ein dickes Fell. Und das muss man auch lernen. Eebso wie man mit Situationen 
umgeht in denen dann so ein Kasperl r0xxor DPS Gott meint er müsste den Ton angeben.

Mit solchen Leuten bringt diskutieren nichts - der bekommt ne klare Ansage 
und wird vor die Wahl gestellt. 

Wenn man des öfteren mal 25 random raids organisiert hat, weiss man wie man
mit solchen Leuten zu verfahren hat. 

Wenn man natürlich frischer Tank ist und noch unsicher, ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte...

Das soll aber jetzt nicht heissen, das man als Tank anstatt durch skill durch
Arroganz glänzt - aber hier und da ist eben eine klare Ansage nötig und die sollte
in der Regel vom Tank kommen....


----------



## Dansh (10. November 2010)

es ist nunmal der patch der uns dds (ich bin auch heal und tank von daher kenne ich alle sichtweisen) dazu bringt in heros aggro zu ziehen.... ich mit meinem retri schaffe es einfac nich nich aggro zu ziehen.... es geht nicht!!!!! ich zieh so oder so aggro egal wie gut der tank ist.... als tank reg ich mich gar net mehr drüber auf weil der mob wie viele schon sagten im aggro momment eh umkippt..... als heal kanns lästig sein vor allem als pala heal (is ja bekantlich kein alzu guter raidheal). Mein gott mitlerweile zieh sogar bei icc die bosse wenn ich nich hand der erlösung auf mich spamme.... einmal flügel zünden und zack bin ich am tanken, so siehts auch bei vielen anderen klassen aus.... mit cata wird sich das wieder einpendeln.... die tanks werden mehr als 100k leben haben und bekommen folglich auch über 10k ap und können auch mal schön aggro machen (wobei das mit rache wird mit dem späterem endgame und t was weiß ich was komisch. Tanks werden unter umständen um die 20k ap ham und monster dmg haun.... je nach bossschaden werden se auch relativ weit im dmg sein....)

Also reggt euch nicht auf, nehmt es hin und freut euch dass die inni keine 30 min sondern nur 5 min dauert xD
MfG
Dansh aka Destri


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

gemütliche 30min sind mir lieber als stressige 5min^^


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> Mein gott mitlerweile zieh sogar bei icc die bosse wenn ich nich hand der erlösung auf mich spamme.... einmal flügel zünden und zack bin ich am tanken, so siehts auch bei vielen anderen klassen aus.... mit cata wird sich das wieder einpendeln....


Und falls nicht wird der gute alte "Damagestopp" angesagt.

Dann ist der Balken im Recount halt nicht auf Platz 1 sondern auf Platz 3.. Was ist wichtiger? Tote DDs und evtl nen Enrage Timer oder mal nen paar Sekunden lang nichts machen und dafür nen toter Boss und Loot?

Hatten letztens erst einen DD im Random Raid dabei der bei Todeswhisper Hero meinte er könne voll durchziehen in Phase 2.. Und dann nachdem er down war noch meckern dass der Tank schuld wär weil er nicht zurückgespottet hat.. o.O

Langsam kommts mir vor als wenn Schaden = Schwanzlänge bedeutet für manche DDs.. Leider ist es wohl genau andersrum sonst wäre der Drang nach Kompensation nicht so groß~


----------



## Dansh (10. November 2010)

jo has recht... dmg stopp und so wird mit cata wieder n thema sein+antank zeit.... wers nich versteht oder nicht kann der wird dann eh nich mitenommen.... mit cata werden randomraids eh ersma flach fallen wegen der g-lvl und g-achiev.... Und merkt euch die tanks sind nur dann schuld wenn im TS ein leises "UPPS" von den tanks kommt.... ansonsten haben sie nie schuld xDDDD


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> jo has recht... dmg stopp und so wird mit cata wieder n thema sein+antank zeit.... wers nich versteht oder nicht kann der wird dann eh nich mitenommen.... mit cata werden randomraids eh ersma flach fallen wegen der g-lvl und g-achiev.... Und merkt euch die tanks sind nur dann schuld wenn im TS ein leises "UPPS" von den tanks kommt.... ansonsten haben sie nie schuld xDDDD



ein ups will ich während eines raids von KEINER seite hören weil es nie was gutes is xD


----------



## Quel'naala (10. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Das ist relativ.
> 
> Wenn du neuer Tank bist wirst du ggf eben gleich ins kalte Wasser geworfen. Da heisst es
> eben Augenzu und durch.
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich prinzipiell aber ich finde jedoch auch, da ich selber unter anderem DD spiele, dass wenn man sieht, der Tank ist schlechter 
equipped bzw. noch n Anfänger man trotzdem Rücksicht auf ihn nehmen kann.

Ich gebe diesen Tanks z.B. immer genügend Zeit zum antanken und wenn ich dann dochmal Aggro ziehe hau ich den Mob entweder schnell platt oder wenn 
es sich noch lohnt gebe ich dem Tank die Chance vernünftig abzuspotten und hau dann nich sofort wieder volle pulle drauf. 

Man sollte den Tanks zumindest wenn man merkt die haben noch ein paar schwierigkeiten mit der Aggro etwas Zeit geben und sie unterstützen. 
Auch wenn mann vllt nur schnell durch die daily HC rushen will, ich finde es macht mehr spielspaß wenn tank, dds und heiler ihren Job vernünftig machen können.


----------



## Najsh (10. November 2010)

Quel schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich prinzipiell aber ich finde jedoch auch, da ich selber unter anderem DD spiele, dass wenn man sieht, der Tank ist schlechter
> equipped bzw. noch n Anfänger man trotzdem Rücksicht auf ihn nehmen kann.



In der Regel ist es (jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung), dass wenn ein Tank zu Ini beginn
sagt, man möge bitte Rücksicht darauf nehmen, weil er noch wenig Erfahrung hat oder
sein EQ noch nicht so toll ist, dass da auch Rücksicht drauf genommen wird
und man auch versucht zu helfen und Tips zu geben.

Was ich jedoch meinte ist: Sollte einer damit ein Problem haben und rumheulen,
weils ihm nicht schnell genug oder sonstwas, dass man dann auch den Mut aufbringt,
als schlecht equippter Tank dem super IMBA DD, klipp und klar zu sagen wer hier den Ton und das tempo vorgibt.

Und sowas ist eben nicht jedermans Sache - manche lassen sich da einfach einschüchtern
oder lassen sich auf völlig überflüssige Diskussionen über Selbstverständlichkeiten ein. 

Und da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen - denn wie gesagt - als tank brauch man
hier und da dickes Fell - und das muss man sich auch erstmal anlernen und dafür ist nicht jeder geeignet.


----------



## Phanthera (13. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Argumentation =) Solltest du nicht schon im "mimimiDieSindAlleSooooooGemeinZuMir!!!" - Land sein? ^^







wieso zu mir? ich liebe leute die ein großes mundwerk haben wie du und dann nicht mal lesen können!


----------



## Sorzzara (13. November 2010)

> Ausserdem gehts es nicht um die Schwierigkeit der Ini, sondern alleine um gegenseitigen Respekt. Und du hast keinen. Und deswegen gebührt Dir auch kein Respekt. Nur weil es "dir" zu langsam geht hast du noch lange nicht das Recht jemand anderem seinen Spielspass zu vermiesen. Und wenn du dir einfach das Recht nimmst, nehm ich mir genausogut Rechte dir den Spielspass zu vermiesen.
> Und diese Argumentation "Weil ich es kann" zeugt noch mehr von einem absoluten asozialem Verhalten, welches weder cool noch irgendwie leet ist, sondern einfach nur zu bedauern.
> 
> Wo ist also dein Problem? Ich hab keins wir melden uns immer zu dritt in Inis an. Uns voted niemand raus. (Tank, Heiler, 1 DD)



Ich hab sehr wohl Respekt...vor guten Tanks. Gut bedeutet, dass der Tank so spielt, wie es seinem, und dem Equipstand seiner Gruppe entspricht, sodass maximale Effizienz erreicht wird...das bedeutet unter anderem sicher und schnell sein. Wenn also der Tank 100% HP hat, die gesamte Gruppe gereggt und bereit ist, und nicht gepullt wird...wo liegt da deiner Meinung nach der Sinn? Wo liegt da der Skill? Und mit was verdient sich der entsprechende Tank in diesem Fall irgendwelchen Respekt?

Respekt verdient sich eine Gruppe, die ohne Probleme, Riskikobereit und schnell spielt, und eine Ini für die du 15 Minuten brauchst, in 7min durchreisst, ohne dass jemand stirbt. Und dass die Argumentation "Weil ich es kann" allgemein für Schurken gültig ist, wissen wir schon seit classic! 

Bzgl. Anmelden...sobald Cata live geht, gibt es nur noch interne Gruppen bei uns...die Gefahr mit Schneckentanks, die dann bei Ulzrock failen, weil ihnen das nötige Reaktionsvermögen abgeht, kann keiner bei uns brauchen ^^


@ Panthera, du ergehst dich nur noch in haltlosen Beleidigungen ohne jeden Nährwert für dieses Gespräch...das ist sehr sehr arm. Wenn du wieder niveau erreicht hast, reden wir weiter.


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (14. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sich eigentlich die dds als tank anmelden melde dich doch selbst als dd an wenn du keine aggro hälst



freu ich mich schon auf cata du bist dann bestimmt der erste der rumheult ich hab aggro ich hab aggro hilfe hilfe und bums aufen boden liegst.

Also @TE machs wie ich, wer aggro hat kann sie behalten und wenn er stirb, PECH. Schau einfach nur zu das der heal dann überlebt.
Hab letztens ne gruppe gehabt da wurde es mir zublöd, da hab ich dann angefangen die Mobs zu kürhscnern, der retrie war zwar am motzen das ich tanken soll, aber der hat eh dauernt aggro gezogen, bzw immer gepullt.
Hab diesen Pfeifen dann am ende gesagt was sie für graupen sind, waren von einer Gilde, bzw Server die 4 anderen


----------



## Chillers (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr wohl Respekt...vor guten Tanks.
> 
> @ Panthera, du ergehst dich nur noch in haltlosen Beleidigungen ohne jeden Nährwert für dieses Gespräch...das ist sehr sehr arm. Wenn du wieder niveau erreicht hast, reden wir weiter.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InUEzRa5-oM

It´s him.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Hey Chillers!

Bist du der neue Fanboy, weil du mir durch jeden Thread nachrennst? xD
Wenn du noch zwei sinnlose Antworten schaffst bevor die Stunde rum ist, gibts nen Keks und Orangensaft!

gruss, dein Idol


----------



## Killding (14. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nein bin ich nicht, und was dies nun mit der rechtschreibung zu tun? sind wir hier in deutschunterricht



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Das witzige ist, du versuchst durch "Kommatastellung" richtig zu schreiben, oder nicht?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]


----------



## Killding (14. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> U und wieviel DD hast du hier die meinen sie können sich über einfache Regeln des gemeinsamen Zusammenspiels hinwegsetzen? Ich glaube der Anteil der hirnlos-DDs ist hier um ein vielfaches höher. (Und sie geben es auch noch zu weil sie mei



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Das kommt dir nur so vor weil es logischerweise * Mehr* DD's als Tank's gibt [/font]


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, der Anteil Hirnloser Tanks ist genauso hoch wie der Anteil hirnloser Heiler, oder hirnloser DDs an der jeweiligen Gesamtzahl.

Bei Tanks kommt dazu oft noch eine Neigung zur Arroganz hinzu, die aus den instant Invites heraus entsteht. "Mich kriegt instant inv, weil mich so gut, das nicht haben zu tun mit Verteilung Klassenrollen, sondern weil mich so toll"

Was ist schlimmer, ein Depp, oder ein arroganter Depp, der der Meinung ist er sei so gut dass er automatisch das Kommando und die meiste Erfahrung hat?


----------



## Kankru (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, der Anteil Hirnloser Tanks ist genauso hoch wie der Anteil hirnloser Heiler, oder hirnloser DDs an der jeweiligen Gesamtzahl.
> 
> Bei Tanks kommt dazu oft noch eine Neigung zur Arroganz hinzu, die aus den instant Invites heraus entsteht. "Mich kriegt instant inv, weil mich so gut, das nicht haben zu tun mit Verteilung Klassenrollen, sondern weil mich so toll"
> 
> Was ist schlimmer, ein Depp, oder ein arroganter Depp, der der Meinung ist er sei so gut dass er automatisch das Kommando und die meiste Erfahrung hat?



Nicht ganz, so viele Tanks und Heiler, wie es DDs gibt, gibt es nicht!


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Das ändert nichts an den Tatsachen Kankru. Sagen wir mal, statistisch sind 20% aller spieler Idioten. Da wir keine Daten haben, die besagen, dass nur besonders intelligente Spieler eine Tank oder Healrolle wählen, müssen wir annehmen, dass sich der Anteil an Idioten in der Spielerschaft In den Daten über jede der drei Klassenrollen gleichartig wiederspiegelt...denn es sind zwar weniger Tanks und Heals als DDs unterwegs, aber mehr als genug um statistishe Betrachtungen zuzulassen und solche Verteilungen ergo in Betracht zu ziehen.

Absolute Zahlen haben darauf keine relevante Auswirkung.


----------



## Kankru (14. November 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=InUEzRa5-oM



Für mich ist das genau so sinnloses Gelaber wie von allen anderen Youtube-Laberern, blabla hier, ich bin so lieb, seid doch auch alle Lieb, los wir gehen in den Wald und pupsen Schmetterlinge! Weltfrieden für alle, durch rumsülzen bei Youtube wird die Welt besser.
Wenn man was ändern will, sollte man bei sich selbst anfangen und nicht immer bei den Anderen nach Fehlern suchen, aber leider sind DENKEN und REDEN für viele 2 unterschiedliche Sachen, deren Reihenfolge (welches auf welches folgt) egal ist!

@Sorzzara: War auch nur ein Joke, ich weiss wie du es meinst und stimme auch zu!
Als DD lernt man viele Heiler und Tank Idioten kennen.
Als Tank viele DD und Heiler Idioten.
Als Heiler viele DD und Tank Idioten.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so! =)

*wink*


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Fällt nur mir das auf oder ist das mittlerweile der drölftausenste forumpost wie böse doch alle dds sind und das tanks immer die benachteiligten sind die nichts für den aggro verlust können?
Sucht euch mal nen neues thema das ist langsam ausgelutscht!
Den es gehören immer zwei dazu mag sein das es dds gibt die aggro ziehen aber wozu meldet man sich den als tank an? Wenn nicht um eben soetwas zu vermeiden.
Und wenn wirklich mal nen dd dabei ist der um jeden preis versucht den mob zu bekommen dan zieht man halt dd equip an und lässt ihn is das so schlimm? Muss man wirklich immer wieder aufs neue rumheulen?
Naja lassen wir das.
Mfg


----------



## Phanthera (14. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Das witzige ist, du versuchst durch "Kommatastellung" richtig zu schreiben, oder nicht?






nö


----------



## Sorzzara (15. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nö




Du pantherchen, fällt dir eigentlich auch auf, dass deine letzten 5-6 Beiträge nur noch aus einem Wort oder Satz bestehen, und meistens versuchen irgendjemanden zu flamen der hier vernünftige Aussagen postet, weil dir einfach die Argumente ausgehen? Das heisst, falls du je wirklich welche hattest.

arm eigentlich, in seinem eigenen Thread rumzuflamen wie eine beleidigte Leberwurst.


----------



## Esda (15. November 2010)

Phanthera schrieb:


> nö



Ich glaub, er versucht überhaupt nicht korrekt zu schreiben...


----------



## MasterCrain (15. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn also der Tank 100% HP hat, die gesamte Gruppe gereggt und bereit ist, und nicht gepullt wird...wo liegt da deiner Meinung nach der Sinn? Wo liegt da der Skill? Und mit was verdient sich der entsprechende Tank in diesem Fall irgendwelchen Respekt?



Der Sinn liegt im CD. Als DK Tank hat mein DnD nun mal abklingzeit, meine Runen ebenso. Wenn ich also vor ner Mobgruppe stehe und meine Runen und mein DnD sind noch alle auf CD, Werde ich 5-6 Sekunden warten. Was soll ich sonst tun vorrennen und mit Autohits tanken? Wenn ich dann aber plötzlich ne (wahlweise feuer, eis, akane, what ever) Kugel an mir vorbeifliegen sehe, reagiere ich auch genervt. Beim ersten mal wirds hingenommen, beim 2ten Mal wird gewarnt, beim dritten mal wird nicht abgespottet.


----------



## Polchen (15. November 2010)

Was ich da mach?

- Spass haben
- üben
- Schaden machen
- danke


----------



## dragonfire1803 (15. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Der Sinn liegt im CD. Als DK Tank hat mein DnD nun mal abklingzeit, meine Runen ebenso. Wenn ich also vor ner Mobgruppe stehe und meine Runen und mein DnD sind noch alle auf CD, Werde ich 5-6 Sekunden warten. Was soll ich sonst tun vorrennen und mit Autohits tanken? Wenn ich dann aber plötzlich ne (wahlweise feuer, eis, akane, what ever) Kugel an mir vorbeifliegen sehe, reagiere ich auch genervt. Beim ersten mal wirds hingenommen, beim 2ten Mal wird gewarnt, beim dritten mal wird nicht abgespottet.


Eben so geht es mir als pala genauso, nachdem jetzt mein Spott nun keinen Schaden mehr verursacht bin ich auf meinem Schildwurf angewiesen. Dieser ist aber manchmal nicht sofort verfügbar da die Mobs so schnell down sind.
Natürlich gibt es Tanks die sich wirklich etwas blöd anstellen, was aber auch daran liegen könnte das Sie noch unerfahren sind und wo sollen sie das Tank-Handwerk lernen als in Inis? Und was ist wenn genau dieser Neuling auf einen dieser unverbesserlichen DDs stößt denen Aggro so ziemlich egal ist? Denkt mal darüber nach...
Ansonsten sage ich zu diesem Thema nur: 21 Tage, dann hat es sich vielleicht wieder erledigt


----------



## Sorzzara (15. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Der Sinn liegt im CD. Als DK Tank hat mein DnD nun mal abklingzeit, meine Runen ebenso. Wenn ich also vor ner Mobgruppe stehe und meine Runen und mein DnD sind noch alle auf CD, Werde ich 5-6 Sekunden warten. Was soll ich sonst tun vorrennen und mit Autohits tanken? Wenn ich dann aber plötzlich ne (wahlweise feuer, eis, akane, what ever) Kugel an mir vorbeifliegen sehe, reagiere ich auch genervt. Beim ersten mal wirds hingenommen, beim 2ten Mal wird gewarnt, beim dritten mal wird nicht abgespottet.




Wo das Problem liegt frag ich mich grad...wenn ich mit tott + FoK Spam in die amobgruppe reinrenne, hast du sowieso 30 Sek lang Aggro, egal ob du was machst oder nicht^^
Den Tank auf dem Weg zum Mob mit einem Pyroblast zu überholen ist saudämlich, aber davon spreche ich ja auch nicht...Mir geht es um berechtigte Pulls mit Misdirect bzw. TotT...bzw. Pulls die die DDs auch ohne Zutun des Tanks hinkriegen (=90% aller hc mobgruppen in wotlk)


----------



## n1k3 (15. November 2010)

Ich nuke die Adds meistens immer sofort und wenn der Tank fähig ist, dann kriegt er auch die Aggro, wenn sich das Viech losreißen sollte ist es bis zu mir tot :-D
Daily HC macht man um sich das Cap an Punkten für Cata schon bissel ranzuspielen und für den Überschuss kaufste halt was beim Händler, wenns auch nur Saronit ist.
Wenn ich als Heiler reingehe und ne Platte dabeihabe, dann lass ich den auch auf DD umskillen. Somit hat man wenigstens was zum Heilen und die Aggro kann auch bissel springen :-D


----------



## MasterCrain (15. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> wenn ich mit tott + FoK Spam in die amobgruppe reinrenne, hast du sowieso 30 Sek lang Aggro, egal ob du was machst oder nicht^^
> berechtigte Pulls mit Misdirect bzw. TotT...bzw. Pulls die die DDs auch ohne Zutun des Tanks hinkriegen (=90% aller hc mobgruppen in wotlk)



Würd ja gern Antworten leider brauch ich erst ne übersetzung für die Abkürzungen^^ und @ n1k3 mann muss es einem Tank abe rnicht unnötig schwer machen oder?^^


----------



## dreifragezeichen (15. November 2010)

ich liebe meine prot-paladine, zum thema tanken. wenn ein dd meint zu pullen, dann bekommt er hand des schutze (5mins cd). dann drücke ich auf mein makro, aggro ist boe wer sie hat darf sie behalten, und wenn es keine glaubt und trotzdem gepullt wird, dann wird er sterben müssen, ganz einfach, ich schreib auch den heiler an und sage ihm der er die nicht heilen soll. warum soll er auch er pumpt sein mana in den typen rein, was blöd wäre ein rezz ist billiger als die 10-20 healsspells...

dann fängt der dd an zu meckern, soll er auch mich juckt es nicht, ich hab instant inv beim dungeonfinder der dd nicht und das schreib ich auch in/p dann rein und schon ist ruhe im karton. der heiler hat kein stress, ich muss nicht so oft hinter den mobs hinterlaufen.

mfg


----------



## Tomratz (15. November 2010)

Hätt nicht gedacht, dass der Thread so lange lebt  

Ich erlebe momentan beide extreme.

Gruppen, bei denen blindlings draufgebolzt wird, so passiert am WE in HdR, wo es die
Gruppe geschafft hat, beim Trash bzw. dem ersten Boss zu wipen, weil jeder Aggro
gezogen hat und ich mit dem heilen nicht mehr nachkam.

Nachdem dann alle DD's und der Tank lagen, könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie lange ich
als Stoffie noch gelebt hab  . Da hab ich dann tatsächlich mal den "Gruppe ver-
lassen" Knopf gedrückt, das wär im Leben nichts geworden mit den Vollhonks.

Dafür dann Gestern Abend ne Super Gruppe in Seelenschmiede gehabt.

Tank mit Penisscore 3K, was die DD's hatten, hab ich nicht gesehen, bin da irgendwie
zu blöd, mit GS umzugehen.

Es wurde gebuffed, ich hatte einen Seelenstein (wusste zuerst gar nicht mehr, was diese
komische Bubbel in der Buffleiste heissen sollte *lach*) und nen Gesundheitsstein.

Die DD's liessen den Tank Aggro aufbauen und bolzten nicht sofort los, machten dann
aber fleissig Damage.

Alles in allem eine recht schöne Ini, auch wenn ich ab und zu mal rote Lebensbalken 
wieder in grüne verwandeln musste.

Danach haben wir sogar noch nen Moment geplauscht und jeder hatte seinen Spaß.

Das ganze mag nen Augenblick länger gedauert haben, als mit ner Superimbaroxxor-
truppe, dafür wars aber wesentlich schöner.

Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus: Es wird immer gute und schlechte Gruppen geben,
deshalb nen Thread aufzumachen ist ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (15. November 2010)

hdr hc ich tank, 2 shadows, 1 diszi und 1dk.... da macht es spass... endlich mal cc ausgübt und kein stress gehabt... das war echt funny


----------



## WotanGOP (15. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, der Anteil Hirnloser Tanks ist genauso hoch wie der Anteil hirnloser Heiler, oder hirnloser DDs an der jeweiligen Gesamtzahl.
> 
> Bei Tanks kommt dazu oft noch eine Neigung zur Arroganz hinzu, die aus den instant Invites heraus entsteht. "Mich kriegt instant inv, weil mich so gut, das nicht haben zu tun mit Verteilung Klassenrollen, sondern weil mich so toll"
> 
> Was ist schlimmer, ein Depp, oder ein arroganter Depp, der der Meinung ist er sei so gut dass er automatisch das Kommando und die meiste Erfahrung hat?


Also ich hatte mit meinem Pala(tank) noch nie einen hirnlosen Tank dabei. Die Quote ist also 0%, während sie bei den DDs gut und gerne bei um die 50% lag. Heutzutage sind das dann wohl eher 75%. 

Aber ernsthaft...
Mit dem Addon wird sich zeigen, welcher Tank zurecht ein wenig eingebildet ist. Heutzutage gibt es ja in der Tat zu viele Tanks, die eigentlich diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht verdienen. Ansonsten gehört ein klein wenig Arroganz aber schon dazu. Ohne die kommst du als Tank nicht weit, bzw. kamst es zu BC-Zeiten nicht und wirst es in Cataclysm auch nicht. WotLK war ja eher der Weichspülermodus für alle, auch für Tanks.


----------



## Phanthera (15. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du pantherchen, fällt dir eigentlich auch auf, dass deine letzten 5-6 Beiträge nur noch aus einem Wort oder Satz bestehen, und meistens versuchen irgendjemanden zu flamen der hier vernünftige Aussagen postet, weil dir einfach die Argumente ausgehen? Das heisst, falls du je wirklich welche hattest.
> 
> arm eigentlich, in seinem eigenen Thread rumzuflamen wie eine beleidigte Leberwurst.






mit sicherheit geht mir die argumente aus. hast du schon bemerkt dass sie mich gefragt haben und ich einfach nur mit ja oder nein beantworten muss? wie es aussieht nicht. du erzählst lieber ein Roman.


----------



## Phanthera (15. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er versucht überhaupt nicht korrekt zu schreiben...






nee warum sollte ich auch. ihr merkt nicht mal dass ich euch nur ärgern will! und seit wann sagte ich welches geschlecht ich hab?


----------



## Phanthera (15. November 2010)

Erdbeershake schrieb:


> du bist scheisse liebe/r TE also verpiss dich in dein rattenloch wo du herkommst und geh den leuten hier mit deinen unskill nicht aufn sack.
> 
> KKTHXBYE pls
> 
> Lg Die Erdbeere aufn Shake






Warum haben die Kinder von heute einfach kein Respekt mehr.


----------



## Ginkohana (15. November 2010)

Ich machs weil ich mein Punktecap voll bekommen will und nicht viel anderes zu tun habe
Ich würd mich sogar als tank anmelden!ehrlich nur geht das als Hunter nicht.
Warum ich hin und wieder aus versehen pulle? Ziemlich einfach gesagt, wenn der Tank gefühlte 2 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe steht und überlegt wie er sie am besten tankt, dann tue ich das lieber selbst.

Wenn ich mit meinem palatank unterwegs bin dann denk ich mir nichts dabei. wirklich gebraucht wird man eh nur noch bei bossen weil diese je nach mechanik doller zuhauen.


----------



## RedShirt (15. November 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Warum ich hin und wieder aus versehen pulle? Ziemlich einfach gesagt, wenn der Tank gefühlte 2 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe steht und überlegt wie er sie am besten tankt, dann tue ich das lieber selbst.



Das ist kein Versehen, sondern Absicht 
Ich würd Dich weiterkämpfen lassen, und die nächste Grp pullen. Bis Du down bist, hab ich meine auch down und hol mir den Rest    Aber Du hast Totstellen, also hilft wohl nur der Kick.

"Gefühlte" ist hier Dein Stichwort. Das können real ca. 2 Sekunden sein.
Ist ja schon lang, was macht der Tank da? "ogog" und rein


----------



## aidekhia (15. November 2010)

XD lol gibts den thread hier immer noch?


----------



## Damodred (15. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Mit dem Addon wird sich zeigen, welcher Tank zurecht ein wenig eingebildet ist. Heutzutage gibt es ja in der Tat zu viele Tanks, die eigentlich diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht verdienen.






So sieht es aus, und auch dann wird es hier im Forum wieder unzählige Whine-Threads geben, in denen die "armen, benachteiligten" Tanks/DDs/Heiler andere dafür verantwortlich machen, daß sie selbst versagen. Immerhin ist das einfacher, als eventuelle Fehler bei sich selbst zu suchen :-)


----------



## Damodred (15. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> XD lol gibts den thread hier immer noch?






Das hab ich gerade mit einem Kopfschütteln auch gedacht xD


----------



## Xan on Fire (15. November 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> ...
> Warum ich hin und wieder aus versehen pulle? Ziemlich einfach gesagt, wenn der Tank gefühlte 2 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe steht und überlegt wie er sie am besten tankt, dann tue ich das lieber selbst.
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem palatank unterwegs bin dann denk ich mir nichts dabei. wirklich gebraucht wird man eh nur noch bei bossen weil diese je nach mechanik doller zuhauen.



Glückwunsch, damit gehörst du nicht nur zu der Gruppen der schlimmsten DDs, du bist sogar noch ein schlechter Tank, wenn du dir bei keinem Pull was dabei denkst. Das darf dann nämlich der Heiler ausbaden...


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Kastos schrieb:


> Solang niemand in der ini stirbt is doch alles gut



Du bist einer der Leute, mit der "Scheiß drauf!" Einstellung, Ich hasse solche Leute, echt.

MfG Luc -


----------



## hardrain86 (15. November 2010)

also mal ehrlich wenn du länger für eine ini bgrauchen möchtest sterbe 20 mal oder mach nach jeder mobgruppe 5 minuten pause anders gehts nicht selbst als neu 80er 
fährt man locker seine 2k dps.und wnen man dann was ohne mühe zu schaffen ist seine 6k gearscore erreicht hat nud man seinen char spielen kann geht man zu 3. udn ohne
 tank in eine hero ini!also wenn du nicht willst das alles schnell vorbei ist hör auf zu spielen oder mache whipes oder pausen sorry aber es ist so udn wird sich nicht viel ändern.

mfg Lyss


----------



## Oarc (15. November 2010)

Du fragst einen anderen Spieler was er da will??
Also ich finde dich echt unhöflich und dreist wenn ich meine 8k dps in ner hero ini mache dann mach ich das weil wow ein Spiel ist und ein Spiel macht man weils einem Spaß macht (was denn sonst??) 
Ich gehe einfach nicht gerne Raiden und deswegen mache ich 5er inis trotz EQ und auswendig kennen 
Hör einfach auf zu Spielen wenn du anderen Leuten ihre "wow freiheit" nich gönnst


----------



## hardrain86 (15. November 2010)

wen ich jetzt noch im nachhinein lese das andere schreiben
"dann bist du ein schlechter tank" oder solche sprüche,
nur wiel ein tank inner ini einfach drauf lospullt sry dann sind die spieler schneller 
bei mir auf igno als sonst wie in einer hero ini brauch man nicht mehr auf 
etwas zu achten, da pullt man die dd´s fahren ihren dmg und die heiler heilen.
JEDER sollte siene klasse kenne udn wissen was er machen kann udn was nicht...
wenn ein dd zuviel dmg macht und weiß er überlebt oder die
mobs gehn vorher down bevor er stirbt dann ist es so.
wenn der heiler sagt er healt das locker weg dann tut er es 
und wenn der tank meint er tankt das schon dann ist es eben so.
seit dem patch ist alles einfacher geworden für die heiler die dd´s und teils teils für 
die tanks wenn man weiß wie!!!

also wenn einer nicht mit seiner klasse zurecht kommt for the horde klassenguide
lesen und man hat keine probleme mehr^^

wünsche noch viel spaß und glück in den ini´s raids ect^^.


----------



## Firun (15. November 2010)

Sorry leute aber das ist mir zu viel Flame und neben der Spur geschreibe hier.


/close


----------

